# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 سی درصد قطعی بدبخت شدیم رفت

## Dr.arash123

یه سوالی برام پیش اومده اونم اينه که اگه تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 قطعی بشه به نظرتون با توجه به این که امتحانات دوازدهم فقط نهایی هست ولی امتحانات نظام قدیم سال سوم و پیش نهایی بود آیا چون واسه نظام جدید ها فقط یک سال نهایی هست احتمال داره تاثیر مثبت باشه حداقل فقط برای کنکور 98 یا نه نظر هاتونو بنویسید :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

قطعا تاثیر مثبته 
دنبال حاشیه نباش 
اگر احیانا قطعی شد اونوقت بیا سوال بپرس

----------


## mohammad1397

داداش صبرکن معلوم میشه الان روهواکه نمیشه گفت مثبت یلقطعی میشه ولی احتمال مثبت خیلی بیشتره

----------


## saj8jad

مثبته جانم ، لا ریب فیه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_فقط اینو بگم به خاطر 3 تا امتحان نهایی که لو نرفت ( عده ی معدودی داشتن) نمیشه تاثیر قطعی گرفت...
سال سوم همه لو رفته بودن....
مطمعنا تا نظام قدیم هست تاثیر + هست....
این سیستم ضد لو رفتن که آموزش پرورش گرفته خواست امسال امتحانش کنه که واسه سال بعد که دوازدهمی ها تمام امتحان هاشون نهایی هست بی عیب اجرا بشه...
دوازدهمی ها خودتون آماده کنید تاثیر واسه شما احتمال بالا قطعی هست...._

----------


## reza2018

> یه سوالی برام پیش اومده اونم اينه که اگه تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 قطعی بشه به نظرتون با توجه به این که امتحانات دوازدهم فقط نهایی هست ولی امتحانات نظام قدیم سال سوم و پیش نهایی بود آیا چون واسه نظام جدید ها فقط یک سال نهایی هست احتمال داره تاثیر مثبت باشه حداقل فقط برای کنکور 98 یا نه نظر هاتونو بنویسید


برای نظام قدیم احتمال95درصد به بالا مثبت هست

----------


## Dr.arash123

کسی خبر جدید نداره؟؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> برای نظام قدیم احتمال95درصد به بالا مثبت هست


نمیشه که برای یک عده قطعی باشه برای یک عده تاثیر مثبت.
این طوری در حق نظام جدیدیا ظلم میشه.
سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر معدل قطعی بود ، فقط برای داوطلبایی که دیپلمشونو قبل از سال 1384 گرفته بودن ، تاثیر نداشت که اونم چون اون زمان امتحانات نهایی کشوری نبوده و ضمنا داوطلب از اون سالها برای کنکور 93 و 94 قطعا خیلی کم بودن. اما کنکور سال 98 ، حداقل نصف داوطلباش نظام قدیم هستن ، قطعا تاثیر معدل یا برای همه مثبته یا قطعیه ، که انشاءالله تاثیر مثبت باشه.

----------


## Dr.arash123

acing Horizon: Unlimited

----------


## Dr.arash123



----------


## Dr.arash123

این که بازم ميگه تاثیر معدل قطعی هست در کنکور 98 کسی ميدونه چرا؟ حرفش درسته یا نه؟  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> 


دوستان دوباره داره ميگه تاثیر معدل قطعی هست در کنکور 98 یکی  جواب بده ببینم حرفش امکان اجرایی داره؟يا فقط خواسته يه چيزي گفته باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان دوباره داره ميگه تاثیر معدل قطعی هست در کنکور 98 یکی  جواب بده ببینم حرفش امکان اجرایی داره؟يا فقط خواسته يه چيزي گفته باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟


تا درشورای سنحش وپریرش تصویب نشده هیچیز مشخص نیست فقط پیشنهاد اموزش وپرورش تاثیر قطعی هست که دراقلیته اما اگه تصویب شه به لحاظ قانونی هیچ مشکلی نداره زودتر اعلام میکنن امکان ترمیم معدل هست پس در هرصورت جای نگرانی نیست

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تا درشورای سنحش وپریرش تصویب نشده هیچیز مشخص نیست فقط پیشنهاد اموزش وپرورش تاثیر قطعی هست که دراقلیته اما اگه تصویب شه به لحاظ قانونی هیچ مشکلی نداره زودتر اعلام میکنن امکان ترمیم معدل هست پس در هرصورت جای نگرانی نیست


الان با توجه به متن بالا فقط آموزش و پرورش می خواد که تاثیر معدل 50 درصد بشه و بقیه اعضا نظرشون 30 درصد هست چقدر امکان داره تاثیر معدل هم با توجه به این که فقط آموزش و پرورش خواهان قطعی شدنش هست قطعی ميشه؟

----------


## Beau

معلم ریاضی ماهم می گفت از اول مهر که تاثیرش قطعی و 40 درصد میشه
حالا معلوم نیس ولی اینکه یه عده تاثیر معدلشون مثبت باشه یه عده قطعی ظالمانه است باید شرایط برای همه یکسان باشه این یعنی ما باید دو تا کنکور بدیم که تقریبا ارزششون یکسانه 
بعد امتحان مدرسه تشریحی امتحان کنکور تستی  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1397

> الان با توجه به متن بالا فقط آموزش و پرورش می خواد که تاثیر معدل 50 درصد بشه و بقیه اعضا نظرشون 30 درصد هست چقدر امکان داره تاثیر معدل هم با توجه به این که فقط آموزش و پرورش خواهان قطعی شدنش هست قطعی ميشه؟


اموزش پرورش فقط 2عضودارای حق رای داره پس تصویب نمیشه خدایی هم قبلا گفته تاثیر مثبته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اموزش پرورش فقط 2عضودارای حق رای داره پس تصویب نمیشه خدایی هم قبلا گفته تاثیر مثبته


خدایی کی گفت؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

محمد جواب بده

----------


## mohammad1397

> خدایی کی گفت؟


تویک برنامه تلویزیون چن ماه پیش گفت مجلس تاثیر از سال 95از قطعی به مثبت تغییرداده تفسیر خودش از قانون گفت ولی حقیقتش اینه قانون دست سنجش بازگفته که چطور تاثیربده که سازمان سنجش هم مخالفه قطعیه

----------


## Dr.arash123

پس ميشه نتیجه گرفت این که تاثیر مثبت یا قطعی باشه به نظر سازمان سنجش بستگی داره و چون مخالفه تاثیر مثبته درسته؟

----------


## khansar

اقا اینا هر سال هی میگن تاثیر قطعی میشه .اخرشم مثبت میشه

----------


## Dr.arash123

محمد جواب بده لطفا

----------


## mohammad1397

> پس ميشه نتیجه گرفت این که تاثیر مثبت یا قطعی باشه به نظر سازمان سنجش بستگی داره و چون مخالفه تاثیر مثبته درسته؟


وزارت بهداشت وعلوم وسازمان سنجش امتحان نهایی استاندارد نمیدونن که اینا دراکثریتن به نظرم 98هم مثبت میشه مخصوصا باتقلبایی که شد شما هم صبرکن ببین نتیحه جلسه چی میشه هنوز97برگزارنشده

----------


## arshaa

يكم مختونو بكار بندازيد امسال امتحان نهايي پايه يازدهم لغو شد و سال ديگه امتحان نهايي پايه دوازدهم فقط برگزار ميشه يني اينقدر احمقن كه بخوان يه درس رو تو يه سال ٣٠ درصد تاثير بدن!

----------


## Dr.arash123

> يكم مختونو بكار بندازيد امسال امتحان نهايي پايه يازدهم لغو شد و سال ديگه امتحان نهايي پايه دوازدهم فقط برگزار ميشه يني اينقدر احمقن كه بخوان يه درس رو تو يه سال ٣٠ درصد تاثير بدن!


گلم تازه اومدي نخواه زود برو ما هم چون ميدونيم اونا احمق هستن داريم پیشاپیش چاره می اندیشیم

----------


## Dr.arash123

> يكم مختونو بكار بندازيد امسال امتحان نهايي پايه يازدهم لغو شد و سال ديگه امتحان نهايي پايه دوازدهم فقط برگزار ميشه يني اينقدر احمقن كه بخوان يه درس رو تو يه سال ٣٠ درصد تاثير بدن!


الان یعنی چی یعنی چی کار می کنن؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> يكم مختونو بكار بندازيد امسال امتحان نهايي پايه يازدهم لغو شد و سال ديگه امتحان نهايي پايه دوازدهم فقط برگزار ميشه يني اينقدر احمقن كه بخوان يه درس رو تو يه سال ٣٠ درصد تاثير بدن!


الان نظر شما چی؟

----------


## Mr_Ghost

سلام به همگی
این تاثیر معدل رو تر هر انجمن و تو هر تاپیکی دارم میبینم
بزارین یه چیز رو یه بار بگم برا همیشه
طبق ماده اول قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجوها ، سابقه تحصیلی ، به مجموع نمرات سه سال اخر دبیرستان میگن و طبق این قانون ، اموزش پرورش موظفه که سه سال آخر دبیرستان ، امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه و سازمان سنجش هم موظفه که سابقه تحصیلی رو تاثیر بده
ولی از اونجایی که آموزش پرورش نمیتونه سه سال آخر امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه و برای نظام قدیم تنها دوسال و برای نظام جدیدا تنها یه سال امتحان نهایی برگزار میکنه، سازمان سنجش حق نداره که نتیجه همین دوسال رو تاثیر بده وگرنه داستان ابطال نتیجه کنکور 94 دوباره رخ میده ((تو گوگل هست میتونید سرچ کنید))
خلاصه حرفام : تاثیر مثبت تا زمانی که اموزش پرورش نتونه سه سال امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه پا بر جا خواهد ماند و زمانی تاثیر قطعی خواهیم داشت که اموزش پرورش بتونه امتحان نهایی در سه سال آخر دبیرستان برگزار کنه

این عکس رو هم بهتره ببینید تا بهتر متوجه حرفام بشین

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام به همگی
> این تاثیر معدل رو تر هر انجمن و تو هر تاپیکی دارم میبینم
> بزارین یه چیز رو یه بار بگم برا همیشه
> طبق ماده اول قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجوها ، سابقه تحصیلی ، به مجموع نمرات سه سال اخر دبیرستان میگن و طبق این قانون ، اموزش پرورش موظفه که سه سال آخر دبیرستان ، امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه و سازمان سنجش هم موظفه که سابقه تحصیلی رو تاثیر بده
> ولی از اونجایی که آموزش پرورش نمیتونه سه سال آخر امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه و برای نظام قدیم تنها دوسال و برای نظام جدیدا تنها یه سال امتحان نهایی برگزار میکنه، سازمان سنجش حق نداره که نتیجه همین دوسال رو تاثیر بده وگرنه داستان ابطال نتیجه کنکور 94 دوباره رخ میده ((تو گوگل هست میتونید سرچ کنید))
> خلاصه حرفام : تاثیر مثبت تا زمانی که اموزش پرورش نتونه سه سال امتحان نهایی برگزار نکنه پا بر جا خواهد ماند...
> 
> این عکس رو هم بهتره ببینید تا بهتر متوجه حرفام بشین


داداش این قانون اصلاح شده درسال95

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام به همگی
> این تاثیر معدل رو تر هر انجمن و تو هر تاپیکی دارم میبینم
> بزارین یه چیز رو یه بار بگم برا همیشه
> طبق ماده اول قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجوها ، سابقه تحصیلی ، به مجموع نمرات سه سال اخر دبیرستان میگن و طبق این قانون ، اموزش پرورش موظفه که سه سال آخر دبیرستان ، امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه و سازمان سنجش هم موظفه که سابقه تحصیلی رو تاثیر بده
> ولی از اونجایی که آموزش پرورش نمیتونه سه سال آخر امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه و برای نظام قدیم تنها دوسال و برای نظام جدیدا تنها یه سال امتحان نهایی برگزار میکنه، سازمان سنجش حق نداره که نتیجه همین دوسال رو تاثیر بده وگرنه داستان ابطال نتیجه کنکور 94 دوباره رخ میده ((تو گوگل هست میتونید سرچ کنید))
> خلاصه حرفام : تاثیر مثبت تا زمانی که اموزش پرورش نتونه سه سال امتحان نهایی برگزار نکنه پا بر جا خواهد ماند...
> 
> این عکس رو هم بهتره ببینید تا بهتر متوجه حرفام بشین


داداش این قانون اصلاح شده درسال95

----------


## morteza20

جام جم آنلاین - حذف کنکور تا سال 93
تا زمانی که قانون اجرا نشده چیزیو باور نکنید

----------


## mohammad1397

> جام جم آنلاین - حذف کنکور تا سال 93
> تا زمانی که قانون اجرا نشده چیزیو باور نکنید


درسته این تایپیک تو این زمان که کنکورنزدیکه اشتباهه

----------


## Mr_Ghost

> داداش این قانون اصلاح شده درسال95


الان که رفتم سرچ کردم دیدم حق با شماست ولی مطمئن باشید که بازهم این قانون تغییر خواهد کرد چون دانش اموزای نظام جدید پیش دانشگاهی ندارن ((در حالی که تو قانون نوشته بعضی دروس پیش دانشگاهی و متوسطه دوم)) که قانون اینجا کمی براشون مبهم میشه و از طرفی دیگه برای نظام جدیدا تنها سال دوازدهم ، امتحاناتشون نهایی هست و نمیشه که تنها درس یه سال رو بخوان تو کنکور تاثیر بدن و برای نظام قدیما هر دوسال رو تاثیر بدن و بازهم تاکید میکنم که این قانون باز هم تغییر پیدا خواهد کرد

----------


## Dr.arash123

خب الان نتیجه به نظرتون چی میشه یکی جمع بندی کنه تا همه بفهمین لطفا

----------


## dr.parham

زرافشان در گفت‌و‌گو با خانه ملت خبر داد:
*احتمال افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ تا سقف ۵۰ درصد
*سرویس فرهنگی
*معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش درخصوص تاثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ توضیحاتی ارائه داد.*



شنبه ۱۹ خرداد ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۸:۴۵


[COLOR=#404040 !important]علی زرافشان در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت درخصوص مدل برگزاری *کنکور سال 98*، گفت: دو جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش برای بررسی این موضوع تشکیل شد و کار به کارگروه تخصصی ارجاع شده است.وی افزود: حدود سه هفته قبل جلسه کارگروه تخصصی برگزار شد و پیشنهادات وزارتخانه‌های مختلف در این کارگروه بررسی شد؛ وزارتخانه‌های علوم، آموزش و پرورش و بهداشت و درمان پیشنهادهای خود برای برگزاری مدل کنکور را در این کارگروه ارائه دادند.معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش خاطرنشان کرد: این پیشنهادات جمع‌بندی شده است تا در جلسه شورای پذیرش که به زودی تشکیل می‌شود درخصوص مدل برگزاری کنکور تصمیم‌گیری شود؛ قطعا سابقه تحصیلی کماکان تاثیرگذار است.زرافشان با بیان اینکه تعداد دروسی که به صورت امتحانات نهایی برگزار می‌شود حدود 10 درس خواهد بود، اظهار کرد: پیشنهاد آموزش و پرورش برای تاثیر میزان سابقه تحصیلی 50 درصد است و پیشنهاد سایر دستگاه‌ها نیز 30 درصد است و باید بین 30 و 50 باید تصمیم‌گیری شود.معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پایان در پاسخ به اینکه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 مثبت خواهد بود یا قطعی، گفت: تاثیر قطعی خواهد بود چراکه قرار بود فقط یک سال تاثیر مثبت باشد./پایان پیام

[/COLOR]

----------


## mohammad1397

> الان که رفتم سرچ کردم دیدم حق با شماست ولی مطمئن باشید که بازهم این قانون تغییر خواهد کرد چون دانش اموزای نظام جدید پیش دانشگاهی ندارن ((در حالی که تو قانون نوشته بعضی دروس پیش دانشگاهی و متوسطه دوم)) که قانون اینجا کمی براشون مبهم میشه و از طرفی دیگه برای نظام جدیدا تنها سال دوازدهم ، امتحاناتشون نهایی هست و نمیشه که تنها درس یه سال رو بخوان تو کنکور تاثیر بدن و برای نظام قدیما هر دوسال رو تاثیر بدن و بازهم تاکید میکنم که این قانون باز هم تغییر پیدا خواهد کرد


دیگه بعیده چنین ابهامی بگیرن موقع تصویب قانون کلی وقت گذاشتن تاابهامی نداشته باشی اون قبلی که لغوشد اصلا ابهام نبود نقض خود قانون بودچون اومده بود نمرات سه سال این جا نمرات تعدادی ازدروس بندت هم بخونی زده متناسب با تحت پوشش گرفتن دروس نهایی البته بازم میگم تاثیرمثبت میمونه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

این زرافشان همیشه با این خبرا دلمونو خون میکنه :Yahoo (101): واقعا حالم بد شد قطعی بشه دیگه امیدی ندارم

----------


## Django

خیلی جدی نگیرید حرف های ایشون رو.
قدرت سنجش بیشتره.
و اینکه اموزش پرورش رو خدا میدونه قصدش از این حرفها چیه...

----------


## Dr.arash123

من با توجه به نظر يه سایت و جمع بندی حرف های مسئولین به این نتیجه رسیدم که به احتمال بسيار زياد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 مثل 97 خواهد بود و حرف های آقای زرافشان هم خریدار نداره

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> من با توجه به نظر يه سایت و جمع بندی حرف های مسئولین به این نتیجه رسیدم که به احتمال بسيار زياد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 مثل 97 خواهد بود و حرف های آقای زرافشان هم خریدار نداره


چه سایتی ؟میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Dr.arash123



----------


## Dr.arash123

این يه قسمت کوچیک از يه سایتی هست که پيشبيني کرده تاثیر معدل مثبت هست

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> این يه قسمت کوچیک از يه سایتی هست که پيشبيني کرده تاثیر معدل مثبت هست


سایتش معتبره؟مشخص نیست کی تصمیم نهایی تغییرات کنکور 98 اعلام میشه؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سایتش معتبره؟مشخص نیست کی تصمیم نهایی تغییرات کنکور 98 اعلام میشه؟


سایت مشاوره تحصیلی هست

----------


## mohammad1397

> این زرافشان همیشه با این خبرا دلمونو خون میکنهواقعا حالم بد شد قطعی بشه دیگه امیدی ندارم


امیدچی؟؟شما یکم تست زده باشی سال سوم میتونی درترمیم نمره نهایی بالایی بگیری قبلا تاثیرمعدل خخیلی  بدتر بود چون امکان جبران نبود

----------


## Dr.arash123

تاثیر مثبت هست

----------


## unlucky

> امیدچی؟؟شما یکم تست زده باشی سال سوم میتونی درترمیم نمره نهایی بالایی بگیری قبلا تاثیرمعدل خخیلی  بدتر بود چون امکان جبران نبود


سلام
میشه به چند تا سوالم جواب بدی ؟ : )

اول اینکه معدل کل دیپلم به چی میگن دقیقا ؟
آیا سال هایی که امتحانشون نهایی نبوده هم در معدل کل دیپلم تاثیری دارن ؟

دوم : معدل کل دیپلم توی کنکور تاثیر داده میشه یا نه ؟

سوم : ترمیم معدل دقیقا چجوریه و باید از کجا اقدام بشه ؟

چهارم : با فرض اینکه تاثیر قطعی بشه و حالا 30 یا 50 درصد تاثیر بدن.
برای نظام جدیدا فقط نمرات نهایی سال سوم ( دوازدهم ) تاثیر داده میشه ؟
ینی سال اول و دوم اصن مهم نیستن ؟
تاثیر داده میشن یا نه ؟ ( حتی به مقدار کم ؟ )

----------


## Dr.arash123

Up

----------


## saj8jad

یکی نی به این فاقد مغز بگه آخه مادون حیوان تو یه امتحان نهایی خشک و خالی رو نمیتونی با یه ضریب امنیت نسبی برگزار کنی اون وقت حرف از تاثیر 50 درصدی قطعی سوابق میزنی!!؟

پ.ن : کی بشه از دست این جماعت کولیگر راحت بشیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام
> میشه به چند تا سوالم جواب بدی ؟ : )
> 
> اول اینکه معدل کل دیپلم به چی میگن دقیقا ؟
> آیا سال هایی که امتحانشون نهایی نبوده هم در معدل کل دیپلم تاثیری دارن ؟
> 
> دوم : معدل کل دیپلم توی کنکور تاثیر داده میشه یا نه ؟
> 
> سوم : ترمیم معدل دقیقا چجوریه و باید از کجا اقدام بشه ؟
> ...


داداش بزارچن روزدیگه معلوم میشه بعد اونموقع جای بحث زیاده تاخدایی کچل هست غم نداشته باش

----------


## arshaa

تأثیر معدل در کنکور نباید محدود به سال پایانی دوره دبیرستان شود :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت

----------


## saj8jad

*"شورای سنجش و پذیرش" سهم معدل در کنکور را تعیین می‌کند/ با چند درس توانایی دانش‌آموزان مشخص نمی‌شود*

*نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات  مجلس درخصوص چرایی تاثیر 25 درصدی سنوات تحصیلی در کنکور سراسری، گفت: * *شورای سنجش و پذیرش باید میزان این اثرگذاری را مشخص کند.*
         قاسم احمدی لاشکی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت درخصوص چرایی تاثیر 25 درصدی سنوات تحصیلی در *کنکور*  سراسری، گفت: مجلس شورای اسلامی 2 قانون درخصوص طرح سنجش و پذیرش تصویب  کرد؛ اولین قانون در مجلس نهم درباره دوره کاردانی و کارشناسی و دیگری در  مجلس دهم برای تحصیلات تکمیلی یعنی مقطع ارشد و دکترا بود.
  نماینده مردم نوشهر و چالوس در  مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: براساس این دو قانون شورایی به نام سنجش و پذیرش  مرکب از 11 نفر از وزرای آموزش و پرورش، علوم، بهداشت درمان، معاونان  آموزشی برخی از دانشگاه‌ها و...  تشکیل شد.  احمدی بیان کرد: براساس قانون  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو باید سازوکاری طراحی شود که 85 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها  براساس سوابق تحصیلی جذب شوند؛ در این قانون برخی از رشته‌ها از طریق آزمون  عمومی، برخی دیگر از دروس عمومی- اختصاصی و سایر رشته فقط با سوابق تحصیلی  جذب می‌شوند.
  وی اظهار کرد: شورای سنجش و  پذیرش باید تعداد دروسی که به صورت هماهنگ برگزار می‌شود، نوع و ضرایب دروس  نهایی را مشخص کند؛ *تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت مثبت یا قطعی توسط شورای  سنجش و پذیرش تعیین می‌شود.*
*احمدی لاشکی با بیان اینکه  آموزش و پرورش موظف است زیرساخت‌های لازم برای برگزاری امتحانات نهایی به  صورت استاندارد را فراهم کند،* خاطرنشان کرد: *این وزارتخانه نتوانست در کلیه  مقاطع دوره دوم متوسطه امتحانات نهایی را برقرار کند و فقط امتحانات سال  سوم و برخی دروس پیش‌دانشگاهی به صورت هماهنگ و نهایی برگزار می‌شود.*
  وی با بیان اینکه با چند درس  نمی‌توان توانایی دانش‌آموزان را مشخص کرد، ادامه داد: پراکندگی نمرات باعث  شده است که نتوان با توجه به نتیجه امتحانات استعداد دانش‌آموزان را  شناسایی کرد؛ در آموزش و پرورش حدود 5 هزار دانش‌آموزان معدل 20 دارند از  آنجایی که در نیم سال اول تنها 80 دانشجو در رشته پزشکی در دانشگاه تهران  جذب می‌شوند چگونه می‌توان از بین این جمعیت تعداد محدودی را انتخاب کرد.
*احمدی تاکید کرد: در صورتی  می‌توان این قانون را اجرا کرد که بتوان مدل جایگزین مناسب را طراحی کرد  درغیر این صورت ثمره‌ای جز* *بی عدالتی** ندارد.*
نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و  تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در پایان با بیان اینکه شورای سنجش درصد  اثرگذاری سنوات در کنکور را مشخص می‌کند، افزود: آموزش‌ها در سراسر کشور  یکسان نیست و در برخی مناطق به طور مثال معلم ادبیات فیزیک آموزش می‌دهد  بنابراین این دانش‌آموزان نمی‌توانند از نظر توانایی با سایر دانش‌آموزان  یکسان باشند به همین دلیل تاثیر سنوات تحصیلی در نتیجه کنکور را 25 درصد  مثبت درنظر گرفته شده است.


من از این مفصل این نکات مجملی گفتم تو دگر خود حدیث مفصل بخوان از این مجمل! (چی گفتم  :Yahoo (4):  ) ؛
1ـ تعیین میزان و نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بر عهده " شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو " می باشد و نه احیانا موجودی به نام زرافشان!
2ـ تفسیر لاشکی نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس از قانون سوابق تحصیلی ، تاثیر نمرات نهایی کلیه مقاطع دوره دوم متوسطه (پایه های 10 و 11 و 12) می باشد، نه صرفا امتحانات نهایی چند درس
3ـ به نظر لاشکی روند فعلی (تاثیر قطعی سوابق و تاثیر صرفا چند درس نهایی ) صرفا بی عدالتی هستش و ثمره ای نداره
4ـ با توجه به اینکه بصورت مفتضحانه ای مدل جایگزینی به صورتی عملی وجود نداره و همانند گذشته معلم زحمتکش ادبیات باید زحمت تدریس درس فیزیک رو هم در بعضی مناطق نسبتا محروم بکشه فلذا نتیجه گل و بلبلی میگیریم که تاثیر سوابق حتی بصورت مثبت هم عین بی عدالتیه ولی چون دیگه قانون رو نمیشه بیش تر از این ماست مالی و مالی کشی کرد تاثیر بصورت همون مثبت در نظر گرفته میشه تا بعدها ان شاء الله الرحمان یه خاکی تو سرشون کنن

----------


## unlucky

> داداش بزارچن روزدیگه معلوم میشه بعد اونموقع جای بحث زیاده تاخدایی کچل هست غم نداشته باش


باشه من چند روز دیگه میام دوباره همونارو ازت میپرسم پس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.arash123

Uppp

----------


## mohammad1397

> Uppp


داداش دیگه چی میخوای بشنوی ؟؟؟کسی این جا بچه ی خدایی نیست که بیاد بگه قراره چه تصمیمی بگیرن اخرین خبر که رسید تایپیک بیاربالا تاما هم بهره ببریم

----------


## Dr.arash123

> داداش دیگه چی میخوای بشنوی ؟؟؟کسی این جا بچه ی خدایی نیست که بیاد بگه قراره چه تصمیمی بگیرن اخرین خبر که رسید تایپیک بیاربالا تاما هم بهره ببریم


چشم ممد

----------


## saj8jad

*احتمال افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 تا سقف 50 درصد*

*معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش درخصوص تاثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 توضیحاتی ارائه داد.*
         علی زرافشان در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت درخصوص مدل برگزاری *کنکور سال 98*، گفت: دو جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش برای بررسی این موضوع تشکیل شد و کار به کارگروه تخصصی ارجاع شده است.
  وی افزود: حدود سه هفته قبل  جلسه کارگروه تخصصی برگزار شد و پیشنهادات وزارتخانه‌های مختلف در این  کارگروه بررسی شد؛ وزارتخانه‌های علوم، آموزش و پرورش و بهداشت و درمان  پیشنهادهای خود برای برگزاری مدل کنکور را در این کارگروه ارائه دادند.  معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش  و پرورش خاطرنشان کرد: این پیشنهادات جمع‌بندی شده است تا در جلسه شورای  پذیرش که به زودی تشکیل می‌شود درخصوص مدل برگزاری کنکور تصمیم‌گیری شود؛  قطعا سابقه تحصیلی کماکان تاثیرگذار است.
  زرافشان با بیان اینکه تعداد  دروسی که به صورت امتحانات نهایی برگزار می‌شود حدود 10 درس خواهد بود،  اظهار کرد: پیشنهاد آموزش و پرورش برای تاثیر میزان سابقه تحصیلی 50 درصد  است و پیشنهاد سایر دستگاه‌ها نیز 30 درصد است و باید بین 30 و 50 باید  تصمیم‌گیری شود.
  معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش  و پرورش در پایان در پاسخ به اینکه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 مثبت  خواهد بود یا قطعی، گفت: *تاثیر قطعی خواهد بود* *چراکه قرار بود فقط یک سال  تاثیر مثبت باشد./*


*برداشت و توضیحات بنده :*
1ـ اول اینکه یک نفر از n نفر اعضای شورای سنجش به نمایندگی از آموزش و پرورش داره احتمال افزایش رو مطرح میکنه ، یعنی الان خودشون نمیدونن چند چندن و قرار تازه تصمیم بگیرن که چه خاکی بر فرق سرشون بریزن اصطلاحا و از اون جایی که میدونیم وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت و اعضای کمیسیون آموزش دست برتر رو نسب به نماینده آموزش و پرورش در شورا دارن این احتمال بسیار ضعیف هستش و به احتمال بسیار زیاد با پیشنهاد 50 درصد سوابق اونم برای 10 تا درس جدا مخالفت میکنن
2ـ در رابطه با نوع تاثیر سوابق از طرف (زرافشان) سوال شده ، عین کسانی که تو در و دیوارن! برگشته میگه : عه این چه سوالیه! خب معلومه که تاثیر قطعیه ، مگر قرار نبودش فقط یک سال تاثیر مثبت باشه!!! ، اوکی ولی خب اگر قرار بود فقط یکسال (یعنی کنکور 96) تاثیر مثبت باشه و از سال بعدش (یعنی کنکور 97) تاثیر قطعی بشه پس چرا برای کنکور 97 گفتن مشابه 96 تاثیر مثبت هستش؟!!! خب اینطوری که تبصره قانون رعایت نشده و به جای یکسال تا الان دوسال تاثیر مثبت اعمال شده!!! ، یعنی وقتی شما میاید صحبت ها ، تصمیم گیری ها و اظهارنظرها رو کنار هم قرار میدی به نتایج بسیار شگرفی میرسی که تنها راه ممکنه اینه که با سلام و صلوات برید تو افق محو بشید ...
3ـ حکایت این صحبت های پروفسور زرافشان حکایت سنگ مفت و گنجشک هم مفت هستش تا بلکه برای اظهار وجودش هم که شده بدون اینکه نسبت به اوضاع و شرایط اطلاع صحیحی داشته باشند و شیر فهم باشند یه چیزی پرونده باشند و ...

----------


## arshaa

تغییر نوع کنکور باید تدریجی و با اطلاع رسانی باشد/برای سنجش صلاحیت متقاضیان به آزمونی استاندارد نیاز است :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت
اين خبر رو رو هم بخونيد و مطمئن بشيد تاثير قطعي حالا حالا ها نيست!
تو اين مصاحبه وزير علوم(رييس شوراي سنجش و پذيرش) و رييس سازمان سنجش به وضوح با اعمال تاثير معدل مخالفن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تغییر نوع کنکور باید تدریجی و با اطلاع رسانی باشد/برای سنجش صلاحیت متقاضیان به آزمونی استاندارد نیاز است :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت
> اين خبر رو رو هم بخونيد و مطمئن بشيد تاثير قطعي حالا حالا ها نيست!
> تو اين مصاحبه وزير علوم(رييس شوراي سنجش و پذيرش) و رييس سازمان سنجش به وضوح با اعمال تاثير معدل مخالفن


کارت درسته رفیق

----------


## saj8jad

> تغییر نوع کنکور باید تدریجی و با اطلاع رسانی باشد/برای سنجش صلاحیت متقاضیان به آزمونی استاندارد نیاز است :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت
> اين خبر رو رو هم بخونيد و مطمئن بشيد تاثير قطعي حالا حالا ها نيست!
> تو اين مصاحبه وزير علوم(رييس شوراي سنجش و پذيرش) و رييس سازمان سنجش به وضوح با اعمال تاثير معدل مخالفن


دقیقا
این موضوع رو میشه به وضوح در این بند متوجه شد :

*آموزش عالی در اعتبار نمرات امتحانات نهایی تردید دارد*
بنا بر این گزارش وزیر آموزش و  پرورش با بیان اینکه قوانینی که به تصویب رسیده شدنی است، گفت: از حیث  ماهیت قانون حذف کنکور قابل اجرا است.
سید محمد بطحایی در ادامه بیان  کرد: برگزاری امتحان نهایی برای سنجش صلاحیت دانش‌آموزان جهت اعطای دیپلم  به آنان بوده و معیاری برای کنکور نیست؛ از زمان تصویب قانون حذف  کنکور امتحانات نهایی با دو منظور دریافت دیپلم و دیگری سوابق تحصیلی   گرفته می‌شود.
وی در ادامه بیان کرد: آموزش  عالی در اعتبار نمرات امتحانات نهایی تردید دارد؛ آموزش و پرورش آمادگی  دارد که صفر تا صد امتحانات نهایی را در اختیار سازمان سنجش قرار دهد تا  بتواند غول کنکور را از بین ببرد.در این جلسه وی با بیان اینکه  حذف کنکور الزامی است، تاکید کرد: نمی‌توانیم نگرانی و استرس یک آزمون به  نام کنکور را با برگزاری امتحانات نهایی به استرس 4 آزمون تبدیل کنیم باید  تدابیری اندیشیده شود تا هم انتظارات برآورده شود و هم استرسی برای  دانش‌آموزان ایجاد نشود.بطحایی در ادامه با اشاره به  اینکه یکی از موانع برگزاری امتحانات نهایی تاثیر مثبت معدل دانش‌آموزان در  کنکور است، بیان کرد: برگزاری امتحانات نهایی کاری عبث است چرا که معدل در  آزمون کنکور فقط تاثیر مثبت می‌گذارد؛ اگر پیشینه عملکرد دانش‌آموزان به  صورت واقعی اعمال شود وزارت آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش می‌توانند با  همکاری هم امتحانات نهایی را برگزار کنند تا بسیاری از این مشکلات رفع شود

----------


## Janvaljan

> دقیقا
> این موضوع رو میشه به وضوح در این بند متوجه شد :
> 
> *آموزش عالی در اعتبار نمرات امتحانات نهایی تردید دارد*
> بنا بر این گزارش وزیر آموزش و  پرورش با بیان اینکه قوانینی که به تصویب رسیده شدنی است، گفت: از حیث  ماهیت قانون حذف کنکور قابل اجرا است.
> سید محمد بطحایی در ادامه بیان  کرد: برگزاری امتحان نهایی برای سنجش صلاحیت دانش‌آموزان جهت اعطای دیپلم  به آنان بوده و معیاری برای کنکور نیست؛ از زمان تصویب قانون حذف  کنکور امتحانات نهایی با دو منظور دریافت دیپلم و دیگری سوابق تحصیلی   گرفته می‌شود.
> وی در ادامه بیان کرد: آموزش  عالی در اعتبار نمرات امتحانات نهایی تردید دارد؛ آموزش و پرورش آمادگی  دارد که صفر تا صد امتحانات نهایی را در اختیار سازمان سنجش قرار دهد تا  بتواند غول کنکور را از بین ببرد.در این جلسه وی با بیان اینکه  حذف کنکور الزامی است، تاکید کرد: نمی‌توانیم نگرانی و استرس یک آزمون به  نام کنکور را با برگزاری امتحانات نهایی به استرس 4 آزمون تبدیل کنیم باید  تدابیری اندیشیده شود تا هم انتظارات برآورده شود و هم استرسی برای  دانش‌آموزان ایجاد نشود.بطحایی در ادامه با اشاره به  اینکه یکی از موانع برگزاری امتحانات نهایی تاثیر مثبت معدل دانش‌آموزان در  کنکور است، بیان کرد: برگزاری امتحانات نهایی کاری عبث است چرا که معدل در  آزمون کنکور فقط تاثیر مثبت می‌گذارد؛ اگر پیشینه عملکرد دانش‌آموزان به  صورت واقعی اعمال شود وزارت آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش می‌توانند با  همکاری هم امتحانات نهایی را برگزار کنند تا بسیاری از این مشکلات رفع شود


*حرفای شما درسته. اما تو همون خبر رئیس کمیسیون اموزش که به غایت ازش متنفرم گفته :** بنا بر این گزارش وی در ادامه تاکید کرد: همه دست‌اندرکاران در این زمینه به ویژه دو وزیر آموزش و علوم و دکتر خدایی اعلام کنند از سال 98 تاثیر مثبت اعمال نمی‌شود چرا که با این ادامه این روند امتحانات نهایی تاثیرگذار نخواهند بود .
**بعدم خبر مال بهمن 96 ، معلوم نیست خرداد 97 چی تو کلشون میگذره.*

----------


## mohammad1397

جلسه اگه درسطح وزرابرقرارشه احتمال تاثیرقطعی صفر امادرسطح معاونین احتمال خیلی کمی وجود داره

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

این جلسه کی برگزار میشه؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1397

> این جلسه کی برگزار میشه؟


ده روزقبل میخواسته برگزارشه ولی تاحالانشده بازم گفتن به زودی

----------


## saj8jad

> *حرفای شما درسته. اما تو همون خبر رئیس کمیسیون اموزش که به غایت ازش متنفرم گفته :** بنا بر این گزارش وی در ادامه تاکید کرد: همه دست‌اندرکاران در این زمینه به ویژه دو وزیر آموزش و علوم و دکتر خدایی اعلام کنند از سال 98 تاثیر مثبت اعمال نمی‌شود چرا که با این ادامه این روند امتحانات نهایی تاثیرگذار نخواهند بود .
> **بعدم خبر مال بهمن 96 ، معلوم نیست خرداد 97 چی تو کلشون میگذره.*


درسته ولی بیایم ببینیم اینا چند تا سناریو و راه پیش پاشون هست :

*1ـ تاثیر قطعی و افزایش میزان سوابق :* که در نتیجه با موجی از نارضایتی ها و بی عدالتی ها رو به رو میشن (اتفاقات کنکور 95) + اینکه وزارت علوم و سنجش در درستی نمرات نهایی شک و تردید دارند
*2ـ تاثیر مثبت و همون 25+5 سوابق (مانند کنکورهای 96 و 97) :* که در نتیجه همه با این تصمیم موافقت میکنن و مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد
*3ـ به کلی کنسل کردن تاثیر سوابق :* تقریبا غیر ممکنه چون براش قانون تصویب کردن و این داستانا

خب شما ببین کدام یک از این سناریو ها محتمل تره؟
معلومه که تو این اوضاع گل و بلبلی دنبال تشنج و اعتراض نیستند ، به قولی سری که درد نمیکنه چرا باید الکی دستمال ببندند ، آموزش و پرورش یه چی برا خودش گفت
شما دو سه سال گذشته رو پیگیری کن ببین کدوم یک از نظرات و اظهارت مسئولان آموزش و پرورش خصوصا این زرافشان و عمادی در رابطه با سوابق تحصیلی عملی شده ، یعنی شورای سنجش تره هم به حرف های اینا خرد نمیکنه ، صحبت هاشون رو جدی نگیرید

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> ده روزقبل میخواسته برگزارشه ولی تاحالانشده بازم گفتن به زودی


خدا بخیر کنه توکل بر خدا

----------


## mohammad1397

> درسته ولی بیایم ببینیم اینا چند تا سناریو و راه پیش پاشون هست :
> 
> *1ـ تاثیر قطعی و افزایش میزان سوابق :* که در نتیجه با موجی از نارضایتی ها و بی عدالتی ها رو به رو میشن (اتفاقات کنکور 95) + اینکه وزارت علوم و سنجش در درستی نمرات نهایی شک و تردید دارند
> *2ـ تاثیر مثبت و همون 25+5 سوابق (مانند کنکورهای 96 و 97) :* که در نتیجه همه با این تصمیم موافقت میکنن و مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد
> *3ـ به کلی کنسل کردن تاثیر سوابق :* تقریبا غیر ممکنه چون براش قانون تصویب کردن و این داستانا
> 
> خب شما ببین کدام یک از این سناریو ها محتمل تره؟
> معلومه که تو این اوضاع گل و بلبلی دنبال تشنج و اعتراض نیستند ، به قولی سری که درد نمیکنه چرا باید الکی دستمال ببندند ، آموزش و پرورش یه چی برا خودش گفت
> شما دو سه سال گذشته رو پیگیری کن ببین کدوم یک از نظرات و اظهارت مسئولان آموزش و پرورش خصوصا این زرافشان و عمادی در رابطه با سوابق تحصیلی عملی شده ، یعنی شورای سنجش تره هم به حرف های اینا خرد نمیکنه ، صحبت هاشون رو جدی نگیرید


اره منم همین نظردارم اینا ازسال 95میگن قطعی ولی بازم مثبت میمونه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان کسی میدونه روند تاثیر معدل از سال 90تا الان به چه صورت بوده کنجکاو شدم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## RealMohsen

کی اعلام میکنن تاثیر معدل 98 مثبته یا قطعی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوستان کسی میدونه روند تاثیر معدل از سال 90تا الان به چه صورت بوده کنجکاو شدم


90 91 92 مثبت
93 94 قطعی
95 ( قرار بود قطعی باشه با شکایت یک شیر زن!!! دو ماه مونده به کنکور تاثیر مثبت شد))
96 97 مثبت
98؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> درسته ولی بیایم ببینیم اینا چند تا سناریو و راه پیش پاشون هست :
> 
> *1ـ تاثیر قطعی و افزایش میزان سوابق :* که در نتیجه با موجی از نارضایتی ها و بی عدالتی ها رو به رو میشن (اتفاقات کنکور 95) + اینکه وزارت علوم و سنجش در درستی نمرات نهایی شک و تردید دارند
> *2ـ تاثیر مثبت و همون 25+5 سوابق (مانند کنکورهای 96 و 97) :* که در نتیجه همه با این تصمیم موافقت میکنن و مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد
> *3ـ به کلی کنسل کردن تاثیر سوابق :* تقریبا غیر ممکنه چون براش قانون تصویب کردن و این داستانا
> 
> خب شما ببین کدام یک از این سناریو ها محتمل تره؟
> معلومه که تو این اوضاع گل و بلبلی دنبال تشنج و اعتراض نیستند ، به قولی سری که درد نمیکنه چرا باید الکی دستمال ببندند ، آموزش و پرورش یه چی برا خودش گفت
> شما دو سه سال گذشته رو پیگیری کن ببین کدوم یک از نظرات و اظهارت مسئولان آموزش و پرورش خصوصا این زرافشان و عمادی در رابطه با سوابق تحصیلی عملی شده ، یعنی شورای سنجش تره هم به حرف های اینا خرد نمیکنه ، صحبت هاشون رو جدی نگیرید


ته دلم دوست دارم حرف شما در آینده اجرایی شه اونم نه برای این که معدلم ضعیف هست نه چون واقعا دوست ندارم اونايي که با تقلب تو امتحان های نهایی نمره های بالا گرفتن با قطعی شدن به نفعشون باشه

----------


## tabrizcity

*دوستان من اینجا به همتون قول میدم اگه تو سال 98 تاثیر قطعی بشه برم سرچارراه صدای خر دربیارم
بابا اینا همش برا خالی کردن دل بروبچ کنکوریه زیاد بهشون توجهی نکنین مطمئن باشین تا زمانی که سه سال به صورت نهایی و دقیقا عین کنکور ( هر سوال تو پاکت های بسته بندی شده با درج نام و ... نباشه ) احتمال نداره تاثیر قطعی باشه پس الکی خودتون رو درگیر این کارا نکنین اگه واقعا میخونین که تابستون رو بخونین تا یه گلی به سرتون بزنین تا آبان - آذر هم تکلیف این معدله مشخص نمیشه پس الکی منتظر نمونین که زیرپاتون علف سبز میشه اینجا ایرانه وقتی میگن جلسه ای قراره 10 روز دیگه برگزار بشه مطمئن باشین تا 120 روز دیگه هم برگزار نمیشه*

----------


## konkourase

فعلا دقیق مشخص نیست باید منتظر بود ولی به احتمال زیاد تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود.

----------


## amirhossien000

> زرافشان در گفت‌و‌گو با خانه ملت خبر داد:
> *احتمال افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ تا سقف ۵۰ درصد
> *
> 
> 
> سرویس فرهنگی
> *معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش درخصوص تاثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ توضیحاتی ارائه داد.*
> 
> 
> ...


با توجه به گفته های این هنوز برگزاری کنکور 98 به دو صورت صد در صدی نیست؟؟

----------


## NESTA

دوستان در کنکور سال 1398 میخوان تغییرات جدیدی بدن :

1) تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی تا 50 درصد

2) تبدیل تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی از مثبت به مستقیم (نقض رأی دیوان عدالت اداری)

منبع : ایسنا

احتمال افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 تا سقف 50 درصد :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت

----------


## mlt

معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش درباره تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 هم گفت: «تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98، قطعی خواهد بود چراکه قرار بود فقط یک سال تاثیر مثبت باشد.»
 یه بخشی از خبر بود اگه خواستید کل خبر بخونید اخبار کنکور مهروماه هستش

----------


## amirhossien000

طبق گفته های این اقا مثه اینکه 98 دو سری سوال باشه هنوز صد در صدی نیست و گفته باید بررسی بشه که

----------


## mlt

دیوان عدالت اداری مگه چی گفته بود؟


> دوستان در کنکور سال 1398 میخوان تغییرات جدیدی بدن :
> 
> 1) تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی تا 50 درصد
> 
> 2) تبدیل تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی از مثبت به مستقیم (نقض رأی دیوان عدالت اداری)
> 
> منبع : ایسنا
> 
> احتمال افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 تا سقف 50 درصد :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت

----------


## RealMohsen

*یعنی ممکنه این دو بند تایید بشن !!!!!!!!!!! 
چقد اینا نفهمن اخه ...
زرافشان خدا لعنتت کنه ... 
می بینه همش داره تقلب میشه و سوالا لو میره بازم میگه تاثیر معدل  قطعی شه و  تاثیر سوابق زیاد ...
*
*اموزش و پرورش شکر خورد ..مگه دست ایناس تاثیر رو قطعی کنن اخه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## NESTA

دیوان عدالت اداری فرموده بودند که تأثیر کنکور باید مثبت باشه و نه مستقیم

----------


## RealMohsen

> دیوان عدالت اداری فرموده بودند که تأثیر کنکور باید مثبت باشه و نه مستقیم


خدا کنه همین باقی بمونه ...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_واسه نظام قدیم +
همش امتحانا لو میرفت مگه الکیه_

----------


## mlt

این برا نطام جدیده چون در ادامه خبر گفته بود امتحان نهایی هم 10 تا میشه که منظورش12 هست


> _واسه نظام قدیم +
> همش امتحانا لو میرفت مگه الکیه_

----------


## amirhossien000

> _واسه نظام قدیم +
> همش امتحانا لو میرفت مگه الکیه_


داداش گلم برای همه یک شکل هست اگه مثبت بشه انشالله برای همه مثبت اگر هم خدایی نکرده قطعی برای همه قطعیه

----------


## Dr.arash123

فعلا بحث در این مورد زود هست به زودي همه چیز مشخص ميشه تا اون موقع باید صبر کرد

----------


## Dr.arash123

فعلا بحث در مورد معدل زود هست

----------


## alireza101

ببین این اسمش حاشیه کنکوره، حالا شما مثلا استرس قطعی شدن داشته باشی چه دردی دوا می کنه فقط به خاطر اینه که از زیر درس فرار کنی و بگی چون قطعیه دیگه قبول نمیشم پس نخونم ول کن اینا رو خودم همش اول سال استرس اینو داشتم ولی آخرش چی؟؟

----------


## RealMohsen

یه سخنگو مث ادم ندارن بیاد بگه اقا این سال کنکور شرایط اینه و تمام ...
هر روز یکی میاد یه احتمالی میده و  ذهن بچه هارو درگیر میکنه

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> نه باباخوبه18/49البته واسه سومه
> 
> چهارم ندادم یعنی چطورپس شهریورروواسه چی گذاشتند


می خوان 50 درصد تاثیرش بدن .50 درصد اخه :troll (7):
تو شهید مدنی و البرز و اینا کلی نمره 20 داریم که ...
ابیاری گیاهان دریایی هم قبول نمی شم

----------


## Django

> حالاقطعی هم بشه فکرکنم17به بالامعدل الفه اینطوری درحق هیچکس  ejhaf  نمیشه


ما با معدل 13 چه غلطی کنیم!

----------


## Janvaljan

> حالاقطعی هم بشه فکرکنم17به بالامعدل الفه اینطوری درحق هیچکس  ejhaf  نمیشه


نه ...انشالله که قطعی نشه. قطعی بشه معدلای زیر 19 فاتحشون خوندست. کارنامه 93 و 94 تو رتبه های زیر 1000 مناطق ، بالای 90 درصد معدلاشون بالای 19 بود. اصلا با معدل 18 17 تقریبا قبولیت تو سه تا رشته اصلی محاله مگر اینکه همه همه درسا رو بالای 70 بزنی. (البته به سختی کنکور هم مربوط میشه )

----------


## Mr_Ghost

معاون آموزش و پرورش به کف دست عمش خندیده که بخواد همچین کاری بکنه اگه تاثیر 50 درصد بشه، خودم میرم خونش رو آتیش میزنم
----
رفع اسپم : با این وضع داغون امتحان نهاییا بعید میدونم تاثیرش رو زیاد کنن

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> آره درسته معدل بیستهاخیلیهاشون خرخونن خیلی هاسوالاروداشتندعده کمی واقعاخوبن ولی من واقعاپارسالم موقع امتحاناهمش مهمون داشتیم وگرنه معدل سالهای قبلم19/88و19/70بودکنکورمهمه ولی اینکه50_50بشه کاملااحمقانه است اولن که بودجه وامکانات و...میخواهدکلی بایدوزرااستیضاح بشوندکه تااون موقع ماتخصص هم گرفتیم رفتیم دومن اصلاهمچین کاری تاحالانکردن که این دومین بارشون باشه


خیلیاشون؟؟ :Y (673):  :Y (673): همشون درسخونن بابا ..بین چقدر واسشون مهم بوده نهاییشونم 20 بگیرن :Yahoo (4):  اینا آدم نیستن بلکه انسانهای شریفی هستن که خودشونو وقف درس کردن (مودبانه گفتم) :Yahoo (4): 
درباره خط دوم جملت نظری ندارم :Y (673):  :Y (673): روزم به فن ا رفت

----------


## Janvaljan

> نه خیلی هم اینطوریانیست آقای مصطفی چرتاب 93بامعدل13/80دندانپزشکی سمنان آورد


من نمیگم غیر ممکنه. ولی شما درصدای ایشونم ببینید تا بدونین معدل خیلی کم و با چه درصدایی جبران کرده.

----------


## Janvaljan

> آره درست میفرماییدولی مثلا ریاضی ضریب6هست ایشون3/4درصدزدن


ضمنا سال 93 معلوم نیست کنکور چطور بوده و اگر نه شما با رتبه 1566 منطقه نمیتونی دندان پزشکی روزانه بیاری. 
سوای از اون این بنده خدا اگر تاثیر معدل براش مثبت می بود ، رتبش زیر 900 میومد. ولی به خاطر همون تاثیر قطعی ، 600  700 تا به رتبش اضافه شده.

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

> آره البته والامن خودم کلا اصلاتوزندگیم آدمیم که زیادرنگ تفریح روبه چشم ندیده حالانه برااینکه درس داریم وایناکلازیاددوست ندارم برم بیرون تفریحم همین یارغارم کامپیوترونته وگوگل 
> حالاروزتون چرافنارفت؟؟؟


خب بر مبنای اصول احتمال اگه امسال نشد
  بگذریم 
finish Discuss

----------


## Janvaljan

> یعنی چی معلوم نیست93کنکورچطوربوده


نه عذر میخام این تیکه رو اشتباه کردم. در واقع میخام بگم شما با رتبه 1566 فقط اگر تو منطقه 2 باشی دندان روزانه احتمالا بیاری. ولی تو منطقه 1 یا منطقه 3 با رتبه 1400 هم نمیشه دندان روزانه قبول شد. در کل تاثیر قطعی ، کار رو برای بچه هایی که معدلشون زیر 19 باشه خیلی سخت میکنه.

----------


## RealMohsen

> شمااگه27سالتونه پس خیالتون راحت چون دیپلم وپیشتون روقبل84گرفتیدومعدل رونتیجه کنکورتون تاثیرنداره


اینو چطور حساب کردی قبل 84 دیپلم گرفته   :Yahoo (4): 
27 سال باشه یعنی متولد 70 ...یعنی 14 سالگی دیپ گرفته !!!!!!!

----------


## Janvaljan

> چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟البته من خودم روواسه زیر1000آماده میکنم


چون منطقه 2 بیشترین داوطلبا رو داره ، ظرفیت پذیرشش بیشتره به همین خاطر با رتبه نسبتا بالاتر بازم میشه رشته خوبی قبول شد.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط جراح مغزآینده


نه خیلی هم اینطوریانیست آقای مصطفی چرتاب 93بامعدل13/80دندانپزشکی سمنان آوردفایل پیوست 79961


فیلمشو دیدم بالاترین درصد شیمی کل کشور_

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش درباره تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 هم گفت: «تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98، قطعی خواهد بود چراکه قرار بود فقط یک سال تاثیر مثبت باشد.»
>  یه بخشی از خبر بود اگه خواستید کل خبر بخونید اخبار کنکور مهروماه هستش


چرت و پرت میگه! کی قرار بود فقط یکسال تاثیر مثبت باشه؟؟ 95 مثبت بود 96 هم مثبت 97 هم مثبت!!! 
اینا فقط میان یه حرفی بزنن که خودشونو نشون بدن که بگن مثلا ما هم یه کاره ای هستیم! ولی همشون بدون فکر فقط حرف مفت میزنن زیاد جدی نگیرید حرفاشونو

----------


## MrShafiee

واس جدیدیاس 
شایعه نکنین

----------


## Amin6

> نه خیلی هم اینطوریانیست آقای مصطفی چرتاب 93بامعدل13/80دندانپزشکی سمنان آوردفایل پیوست 79961


ااااا کانون ک درصد نشون نمیداد!!!!!!!

----------


## AHGA.DEMAH

> یه سخنگو مث ادم ندارن بیاد بگه اقا این سال کنکور شرایط اینه و تمام ...
> هر روز یکی میاد یه احتمالی میده و  ذهن بچه هارو درگیر میکنه


داداش توی ایران زندگی میکنیا،این چیزا طبیعیه

----------


## NVIDIA

*حتی اگر قطعی بشه امکان ترمیم نمرات وجود داره
پس از الان فکر و ذکر خودتون رو مشغول این قضیه نکنید*

----------


## hadis980

اوندفه که رییس سازمان سانجش تو اختتامیه گفت 98 به دو صورت برگزار میشه
ولی راجب معدل و اینا هیچ حرفی نزد
فک نکنم اینکارو کنن حداقل برای نظام قدیم 
چون برای نظام جدید از اول گفتن تاثیر معدل وجود داره حتی رییس سازمان سنجش چن بارم گفته که ما تا الان اطلاع رسانی کردیم تا بعدا کسی نیاد بگه نگفتین نشنیدیم

----------


## Neurosurgeon

@جراح مغز اینده..... ببین معدلت 20 نیست که :/ این همه معدل 20 هست.... پس باید بگیم برای تو رشته های تاپ = پر پر .

این رو اگه به گفته های اون عقده ای (کسی که میگه باید 50 بشه) بذااریم پس کسایی قبول میشن که معدل 20 دارن و خوندن. احتمال اینکه کسی معدلش زیر 19 باشه و تاپ بیاره خیلی خیلی کم میشه. به کنکور 94 برو نگاه کن.

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4): نمیدونم بخندم یانه اما از دید من ی حرفی زده......

----------


## hamed_habibi

برای 
نظاقم دیم کاری نمیتونن بکنن....از دید من مثبته....همون30درصد...خودشم گفته بین 30تا50باز نظر سنجی سرکنکور پرمیکنیم معلوم میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

تا جایی که من یادم میاد از سال 95 که تاثیر معدل دو ماه مونده به کنکور مثبت اعلام شد تا این زمان که واسه کنکور 98 حرف و حدیث زیاد شده راجب همین معدل یه چیز همیشه ثابت بوده و اونم اینکه 
آموزش پرورش هر سال زور میزد تا تاثیر معدل رو قطعی کنه و بنا به دلایلی این اتفاق رخ نمیداد حالا واسه کنکور 98 زورشون به وزارت علوم و سنجش برسه یا نه خدا میدونه اما چیزی که شک ندارم اینه که عملا از دست دانش آموزان کاری برنمیاد و بهتره که روی درسشون تمرکز کنن و تا وقتی اعلام نظر قطعی نشده راجب تاثیر معدل درگیر این مصاحبه ها نشن  :Yahoo (3): 
معدل اگر تاثیرش قطعی بشه معدل زیر 19.5 باید فکر ترمیم معدل باشه ولی به نظرم بهتره صبر کنید اول قطعی اعلام بشه بعدا فکر ترمیم باشید :Yahoo (79):

----------


## hamed_habibi

حرفی ک میخوام بزنم ثمرش هدر رفتن عمر دوسالمه....کنکور 95اولین کنکورم بود...قبلش حاشیه دی وی دی  اینا داشتم بعدش بحث معدل شد درس میخوندم نمیگم قبول میشدم اما میشد 4 5هزار منطقه سه بشم...اما شدم........ازعید ک همه فکرشون درس بود قبل اون حتی فکرم شد معدل..معدل...نخوندم گند زدم..شد تابستون باز استرس معدل تا 8ابان 95 گفتن تاثیر مثبته دیدم ابان شده وای باز نخوندم که برحال استارت زدم رفتم جلو یهو دیدم نه نمیشه بندواب دادم بچه ها ادمایی هستن ک اره ازابان میخونن میشن 200اما  من حی غصه قبل رو میخوردم...نهایتش شد ی رتبه زیر7هزار منطقه سه...توی کنکور 96.....خواهش میکنم نکنید اینکارو باخودتون...تاثیر مثبته مثبت....حداقل نظام قدیم نمیتونن کاری کنن....فکرتونو بزارید رو کنکورتون...ی سال برای هرر تبه ایی نه گول نزنید خودتونو اما برای زیر200 کشور شدن ککافیه.....هرچی بخوابید با زیر200بهش میرسید...التماس میکنم خطای من رو نکنید...

----------


## HellishBoy

خدا واقعا ازشون نگذره
با آینده یع ملتی بازی میکنن ... !!

----------


## mohammad1397

واقعا هدف از این همه تایپیک نزدیک کنکور چیه؟؟ایشون ازسال95 دستکم 20بار همینارومیگه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​داداش گلم منظورم اینه ی سال بخونید میتونید زیر 200کشور بشید...برای ورورد ب هردانشگاهی کافیه...تاثیر معدلم مثبته قطعا....شک نکن...


> ببخشیدمیشه لطفابفرماییدچی برای زیر200شدن کافیه؟؟؟؟خوب زیر200خودش یه رتبه فوق العاده عالیه که خودبه خودتاثیرمعدل روخنثی میکنه چون درصداعالین که این رتبه عالی شده ومعدل دیگه بالاهم باشه مهم نیست کخصوصا توتاثیرمثبت

----------


## mohammad1397

تا خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش چیزی اعلام نکرده لطفاجوندید دووزارت خونه بهداشت وعلوم کماکان پیشنهادشون 30درصدمثبته که دست بالا دارن

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

*هیچ شکری نمی خورند!!!
مگه دست خودشونه که همچین کاری بکنند؟؟؟ بچه نشید خواهشا!!!
فقط کافیه تاثیرش رو قطعی کنند اونوقت ببینید چه بل بشوری بشه دم اموزش پرورشا.ببینید از کی گفتم.مگه کنکور کم شرکت کننده داره؟؟؟ امسال یه میلیون داوطلب داشته.سال دیگه گیریم کمتر بشه و 800 هزار تا میشن.مگه تو کل ایران چن تا معدل بیست هست؟؟؟ گیریم 10 هزار تا.با این حساب خیلی از معدل بالا ها باید برن رشته آبیاری گل های قالی!!! تاثیر قطعی هم به ضرر معدل بالاهاست هم معدل پایینا.غیر ممکنه حداقل واسه ما نظام قدیما تاثیر قطعی بدن.اینا چیزی جز حاشیه واسه ما نیست.اونم تو این موقعیت.
#آموزش و پرورش هیچ غلطی نمی تواند بکند
#اینجا ایران است
*

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تا خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش چیزی اعلام نکرده لطفاجوندید دووزارت خونه بهداشت وعلوم کماکان پیشنهادشون 30درصدمثبته که دست بالا دارن


بهتره فعلا منتظر نظر سنجش باشیم ببینیم چی میشه ولی وزنه طرف مثبت بودن معدل هست

----------


## arshaa

اينقدر حاشيه نسازيد با اين بحث تقلب ها و لو رفتن هايي كه امسال و پارسال شد عمرا تاثير قطعي بدن

----------


## reza2018

اقای هامون سبطی توضیحاتی در این مورد در کانال نشر دریافت قرار دادن . ببینید نگرانیتون کم تر میشه.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اقای هامون سبطی توضیحاتی در این مورد در کانال نشر دریافت قرار دادن . ببینید نگرانیتون کم تر میشه.


ميشه خلاصه ای از حرف هاشو همین جا بگي تا همه بهرمند شن؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> ميشه خلاصه ای از حرف هاشو همین جا بگي تا همه بهرمند شن؟


 گفته نباید به حرف اینا گوش کرد و سازمان سنجش و وزارت بهداشت با تاثیر قطعی و 50درصد مخالفت میکنن

----------


## hamed_habibi

شک ندارم مثبته....بابا اموزش پروروش فقط بلده معلمای  درست کار تحویل بده نهایی برگزار کنه :Yahoo (4): ...اصلا نگران نشید...​حداقل نظام قدیما خیالشون تخت.........

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

حداقل حداقلش واسه نظام قدیما نباید افزایش پیدا کنه این زرافشان............. حیف نمیتونم بگم ولی  من موندم اینا جواب خدارو چی میخوان بدن؟؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4): هیمن زر افشان بود یا وزیر محترم قبل عید گفتن تاثیر معدل تا دوسال اینده افزایش پیدا نمیکنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  یادتونه؟https://www.isna.ir/amp/96122111590/

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> هیمن زر افشان بود یا وزیر محترم قبل عید گفتن تاثیر معدل تا دوسال اینده افزایش پیدا نمیکنه یادتونه؟https://www.isna.ir/amp/96122111590     
> /


 وزیر آموزش و پرورش بود زرافشان دوستانی که مثل من سه چهارساله دارن کنکور میدن درجریانن هرسال میگه افزایش میدیم با تاثیر قطعی انقدر قضیه تاثیر معدل مسخرست خود وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفته تغییری نمیکنه

----------


## hamed_habibi

وزیر اموزش کشور قبل عید گفت تاثیر زیاد نمیشه تا دوسال بعد زری جان میگه میشه.... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arshaa

اقا من از واسه اينكه خيالتون راحت بشه از سيستم پاسخ گويي سازمان سنجش هم پرسيدم گفتن اقاي زرافشان نظر خودشونو گفتن و ما تصميمي نگرفتيم

----------


## amir22

سلام
من ترمیم معدل خرداد شرکت کردم ولی سرجلسه نرفتم 
میتونم شهریور دوباره امتحان ترمیم بدم ؟

----------


## saj8jad

عاغا جان پدر جدتون بخیال این تاثیر سوابق بشین دیگه 
یارو برداشته گفته تا دو سال دیگه همین آش و همین کاسه ادامه داره ، حالا با خیال راحت برید سر درستون  :Yahoo (4): 

*میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور همچنان و حداقل تا دوسال آینده، همانند گذشته خواهد بود
**سید محمد بطحایی وزیر آموزش و پرورش همچنین درباره تاثیر نمرات امتحان نهایی در کنکور سراسری نیز، گفت:  فردا با وزارت علوم جلسه داریم، و مصمم‌ایم به شرطی دامنه امتحانات نهایی  وسیع شود که در امتیازات کنکور موثر باشد؛ اگر قرار باشد امتحانات نهایی  تاثیری در ورود به آموزش عالی نداشته باشد غیر از بار مالی و سختی چیزی  برای آموزش و پرورش نخواهد داشت. میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور همچنان  و حداقل تا دوسال آینده، همانند گذشته خواهد بود.*

----------


## unlucky

> عاغا جان پدر جدتون بخیال این تاثیر سوابق بشین دیگه 
> یارو برداشته گفته تا دو سال دیگه همین آش و همین کاسه ادامه داره ، حالا با خیال راحت برید سر درستون 
> 
> *میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور همچنان و حداقل تا دوسال آینده، همانند گذشته خواهد بود
> **سید محمد بطحایی وزیر آموزش و پرورش همچنین درباره تاثیر نمرات امتحان نهایی در کنکور سراسری نیز، گفت:  فردا با وزارت علوم جلسه داریم، و مصمم‌ایم به شرطی دامنه امتحانات نهایی  وسیع شود که در امتیازات کنکور موثر باشد؛ اگر قرار باشد امتحانات نهایی  تاثیری در ورود به آموزش عالی نداشته باشد غیر از بار مالی و سختی چیزی  برای آموزش و پرورش نخواهد داشت. میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور همچنان  و حداقل تا دوسال آینده، همانند گذشته خواهد بود.*


یه لطف میکنی منو روشن کنی که سال هایی که امتحانشون نهایی نیس. تاثیری دارن تو کنکور یا نه ،؟؟ : )

اصن مال نظام جدیدو نمیخواد بگی. میدونم هنوز مشخص نشده.
برا نظام قدیم چجوریه ؟ همین کنکور 97...

سال دوم دبیرستان تاثیری داره اصن ؟؟

میتونی بم بگی معدل کل دیپلم به چی میگن ؟؟
تو کنکور تاثیر میزاره یا نه.

اگه مال 97 هم نمیدونی مال سال قبلو بگو. اصن 10 سال پیشو بگو.
فقط میخوام بدونم اونایی که نهایی نیستن تاثیری دارن یا نه !
حتی خیلی جزئی...


به خدا روانی شدم از بس سرچ زدم ://

----------


## saj8jad

> یه لطف میکنی منو روشن کنی که سال هایی که امتحانشون نهایی نیس. تاثیری دارن تو کنکور یا نه ،؟؟ : )
> 
> اصن مال نظام جدیدو نمیخواد بگی. میدونم هنوز مشخص نشده.
> برا نظام قدیم چجوریه ؟ همین کنکور 97...
> 
> سال دوم دبیرستان تاثیری داره اصن ؟؟
> 
> میتونی بم بگی معدل کل دیپلم به چی میگن ؟؟
> تو کنکور تاثیر میزاره یا نه.
> ...



سلام ، صبح بخیر
چشم عزیز
نکته اول اینکه فقط و فقط درس هایی که نهایی هستن تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشن یعنی 10 درس نهایی سوم + 4 درس نهایی پیش
نکته دوم اینکه تراز نمره هر درس بصورت موردی تاثیر داده میشه نه معدل نهایی یا معدل کل دیپلم یا پیش
نکته سوم اینکه تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت (یعنی اکر نمره کل بهتر شد اعمال شود در غیر اینصورت سوابق اعمال نمیشود) برای سال سوم 25 درصد و برای پیش 5 درصد هستش

معدل کل دیپلم (میانگین نمرات دروس سال اول و دوم و سوم متوسطه) و معدل نهایی (میانگین نمرات نهایی سال مربوطه) به عنوان مثال در این فرم ریز نمرات نوشته و مشخص شده :




سال اول و دوم دبیرستان نه نمراتش نه معدلش تاثیر نداره ، بالا عرض کردم نمره هر درس برای هر درس کنکور تراز میشه و تاثیر داده میشه ، معدل مهم نیست ، نمره نهایی مهم هستش

----------


## unlucky

> سلام ، صبح بخیر
> چشم عزیز
> نکته اول اینکه فقط و فقط درس هایی که نهایی هستن تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشن یعنی 10 درس نهایی سوم + 4 درس نهایی پیش
> نکته دوم اینکه تراز نمره هر درس بصورت موردی تاثیر داده میشه نه معدل نهایی یا معدل کل دیپلم یا پیش
> نکته سوم اینکه تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت (یعنی اکر نمره کل بهتر شد اعمال شود در غیر اینصورت سوابق اعمال نمیشود) برای سال سوم 25 درصد و برای پیش 5 درصد هستش
> 
> معدل کل دیپلم (میانگین نمرات دروس سال اول و دوم و سوم متوسطه) و معدل نهایی (میانگین نمرات نهایی سال مربوطه) به عنوان مثال در این فرم ریز نمرات نوشته و مشخص شده :
> 
> 
> ...


عه صبح شده : )
صبح تو ام بخیر ...
مرسی بابت اطلاعات مفیدت.

حالا با توجه به این چیزایی که گفتی میشه نتیجه گرفت که نمره های سال  10 و  11 نظام جدید مهم نیس ؟؟
ینی حتی اگه قرار باشه تاثیر قطعی بدن فقط همون 10 تا درس نهایی 12هم تاثیر داده میشه دیگه ؟

اخه یکی از معلمای مدرسه میگفت قراره 25 درصد نمره های نهایی سال 12 تاثیر بدن. 5 درصد معدل کل دیپلم.
نمیدونم این آمار هارو از کجا دراورده ولی بدجوری منو برد تو فکر ://

----------


## saj8jad

> عه صبح شده : )
> صبح تو ام بخیر ...
> مرسی بابت اطلاعات مفیدت.
> 
> حالا با توجه به این چیزایی که گفتی میشه نتیجه گرفت که نمره های سال  10 و  11 نظام جدید مهم نیس ؟؟
> ینی حتی اگه قرار باشه تاثیر قطعی بدن فقط همون 10 تا درس نهایی 12هم تاثیر داده میشه دیگه ؟
> 
> اخه یکی از معلمای مدرسه میگفت قراره 25 درصد نمره های نهایی سال 12 تاثیر بدن. 5 درصد معدل کل دیپلم.
> نمیدونم این آمار هارو از کجا دراورده ولی بدجوری منو برد تو فکر ://


بله از اتاق فرمان اشاره میکنن صبح شده : ))
سپاس
خواهش میکنم

بله مهم نیست ، به هیمن خوشمزگی
میدونی چرا مهم نیست؟ چون امتحاناتشون بصورت نهایی (سراسری) برگزار نشدن
بله اگر ان شاء الله الرحمان تا اون موقع قسمت شد و خواستن تاثیر قطعی بدن همون دروس نهایی پایه 12 فقط برای نظام جدیدا تاثیر داده میشه ، دروس غیر نهایی یا داخلی تاثیر داده نمیشه هر چند اگر دروس پایه 12ـم باشه ، اینم داشته باش

خیر این صحبت غلطه و اینطوری نیست
یحتمل از تو جورابش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

حرفای امروز زرافشان بخونین خندتون میگیره میگه چون خنوز پضعیت تاثیرسوابق درکنکورمشخص نیست ماهم معلوم نکردیم چه دروسی نهایی ان یه جورایی قهرکرده

----------


## saj8jad

> حرفای امروز زرافشان بخونین خندتون میگیره میگه چون خنوز پضعیت تاثیرسوابق درکنکورمشخص نیست ماهم معلوم نکردیم چه دروسی نهایی ان یه جورایی قهرکرده


مگه باز اظهار فضل کرده ایشون؟! : ))

----------


## mohammad1397

> مگه باز اظهار فضل کرده ایشون؟! : ))


اره خبرش تو خبرگزاری مجلس زده داره گروکشی میکنه تاتاثیرسابق زیادکنن هیچ کس بنده خداتحویل نمیگیره

----------


## Karo1999

معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش از تعیین دروس امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش و مسکوت ماندن آن به دلیل مشخص‌نشدن نحوه تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور خبر داد.

به گزارش خانه ملت، علی زرافشان درباره مشخص شدن دروسی که به صورت امتحان نهایی در سال دوازدهم در سال آینده برگزار می‌شود، گفت: پیشنهادی در این خصوص به شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ارائه شده است؛ براساس آیین‌نامه آموزشی دوره متوسطه، عناوین دورسی که به صورت امتحانات نهایی برگزار می‌شود باید به تصویب این شورا برسد.
او افزود: تعیین دروسی که به صورت امتحانات نهایی برگزار می‌شود در دو جلسه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش بررسی شده است اما با توجه به اینکه وضعیت تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی تاکنون مشخص نشده تعیین امتحان نهایی مسکوت باقی مانده است.
معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: حدودا ۱۰ درس از دروس عمومی و تخصصی به صورت امتحان نهایی و مشابه وضع حاضر برگزار می‌شود.

----------


## Karo1999

بچه های نظام جدید 98 
با توجه به خبر جدیدی که خوندید، باید گفت که کنکور 98 برای بچه‌های نظام جدید یه کم چالش داره و در واقع با وجود اینکه شما کنکور 98 نظام جدید خواهید داشت ، 10 تا امتحان نهائی هم دارید.
مطالعه همزمان برای این دوتا کار رو یک مقدار حساس تر میکنه، دقت کنید چه راهی رو میخواید برید.

----------


## fff44

بچه های نظام قدیم وضعیتشون مشخص هست؟

----------


## Karo1999

> بچه های نظام قدیم وضعیتشون مشخص هست؟


هنوز برای نظام قدیم فقط در حد پیشنهاده می خوان از استرس دق کنیم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dr.arash123

دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش‌و‌پرورش بیان کرد: اسامی دروس امتحان نهایی پایه دوازدهم بزودی اعلام خواهد شد.
مهدی نوید ادهم، دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش‌و‌پرورش در گفت‌و‌گو با توجه به انتقاد برخی از نمایندگان مجلس نسبت به تاخیر آموزش‌و‌پرورش در اعلام تعداد دروسی که امتحانات آنها در سال دوازدهم به صورت نهایی و هماهنگ برگزار می‌شود، گفت: این بحث یکبار در شورای عالی آموزش‌و‌پرورش مطرح شد اما چون مساله امتحانات نهایی با سابقه تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان در کنکور گره خورده است قرار بود وزیر آموزش‌و‌پرورش با وزیر علوم هماهنگی لازم را انجام دهند تا نحوه تاثیر نتایج این آزمون در کنکور مشخص شود.

وی افزود: در گذشته نتایج سوابق تحصیلی صرفا تاثیر مثبت داشت اما قطعی نبود به همین دلیل ما ابتدا تامل می‌کردیم تا هماهنگی لازم صورت می‌گرفت و نوع تاثیر مشخص می‌شد و سپس عناوین دروس را اعلام می‌کردیم.

نوید ادهم خاطرنشان کرد: اکنون مذاکرات وزرای آموزش‌و‌پرورش و آموزش عالی به نتیجه رسیده است و ما نیز اقدامات کارشناسی و بررسی‌های لازم در خصوص دروس پایه دوازدهم را انجام داده‌ایم و در آینده نزدیک لیست دروسی که قرار است آزمون آنها به صورت نهایی برگزار شود را اعلام می‌کنیم.

دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش‌و‌پرورش در پاسخ به سوالی با توجه به اینکه مشخص شدن دروس نهایی برای دانش‌آموزانی که سال آینده در کنکور شرکت خواهند کرد بسیار مهم و ضروری است، نتایج جلسات در چه بازه زمانی اعلام خواهد شد، بیان کرد: پس از برگزاری اولین جلسه شورای عالی آموزش‌و‌پرورش نتایج بررسی‌ها قطعی و اسامی دروس نهایی اعلام می‌شود.
نظرتون چی؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

البته هنوز هیچ کس به جز اموزش پرورش تاثیر اعلام نکرده

----------


## mohammad1397

شاید برای نظام قدیم مثبت اعلام کنن

----------


## arshaa

اخ اخ يني رسما بدبخت شديم رفت؟
يني اينقدر احمقن ميخوان معدل هاي نسل مارو كه كلي تقلب و لو رفتن توش بوده رو قطعي كنن ؟
چطور مني كه ٣٠ درصد تاثير فيزيكم حاصل ٢ تا امتحان نهايي تو سوم و پيش بوده رو ميخوان به ٣٠ درصد فيزيك كه تو يه سال دوازدهم طرف فقط امتحان داده قرار بدن ؟
خدا لعنتشون كنه
البته بازم ميگم هيچي معلوم نيست

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تاثیرقطعی شده بریم برای ترمیم معدل فک کنم فقط تا شهریوروقت داشته باشیم


بابا نگفت تاثیر قطعی شده که گفت نتایج رو بعدا به صورت قطعی می گیم

----------


## arshaa

> شاید برای نظام قدیم مثبت اعلام کنن


امكان ترميم معدل براي نظام قديم فقط تو دروس پيش دانشگاهي وجود داره اونم تو نوبت شهريور و دي سال سوم خرداد اخرين مهلتش بود من از اموزش پرورش منطقه ٢ تهران پرسيدم

----------


## mohammad1397

> اخ اخ يني رسما بدبخت شديم رفت؟
> يني اينقدر احمقن ميخوان معدل هاي نسل مارو كه كلي تقلب و لو رفتن توش بوده رو قطعي كنن ؟
> چطور مني كه ٣٠ درصد تاثير فيزيكم حاصل ٢ تا امتحان نهايي تو سوم و پيش بوده رو ميخوان به ٣٠ درصد فيزيك كه تو يه سال دوازدهم طرف فقط امتحان داده قرار بدن ؟
> خدا لعنتشون كنه
> البته بازم ميگم هيچي معلوم نيست


اره هنوز معلوم نیست اینا تمرکزشون روسال دوازدهمه شایدنظام قدیم مثبت اعلام کنن ولی این کاربااعتراض نظام جدید روبرویشه خداکنه پیش دانشگاهی قطعی نکنن

----------


## mohammad1397

> امكان ترميم معدل براي نظام قديم فقط تو دروس پيش دانشگاهي وجود داره اونم تو نوبت شهريور و دي سال سوم خرداد اخرين مهلتش بود من از اموزش پرورش منطقه ٢ تهران پرسيدم


خب شایدمهلتش تمدیدکنن کاش قبلا ترمیم کرده بودم

----------


## Dr.arash123

چرا شلوغش می کنید نگفت تاثیر مثبت شده گفت نتیجه رو به صورت قطعی خواهیم گفت :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

> چرا شلوغش می کنید نگفت تاثیر مثبت شده گفت نتیجه رو به صورت قطعی خواهیم گفت


اره جملش ابهام داره

----------


## mohammad1397

> چرا شلوغش می کنید نگفت تاثیر مثبت شده گفت نتیجه رو به صورت قطعی خواهیم گفت


وقتی خود خدایی چیزی گفت بیا بگو نه اموزش پرورش مارودق مرگ میکنی

----------


## arshaa

> اره جملش ابهام داره


ببين تهش اينه ٣٠ درصد تاثير ميدن ديگه يكم فكر كن مثلا ميگن ٥ درصد تايثر امتحان پايه يازدهم و ٢٥ درصد دوازدهم
خب اينا كه امسال واسه پايه يازدهم امتحان نهايي برگزار نكردن كه!
خدا كنه امسال ٩٨ مثبت بشه بعدش هركاري ميخوان بكنن خدايا به ما پشت كتكوري ها رحم كن

----------


## mohammad1397

> ببين تهش اينه ٣٠ درصد تاثير ميدن ديگه يكم فكر كن مثلا ميگن ٥ درصد تايثر امتحان پايه يازدهم و ٢٥ درصد دوازدهم
> خب اينا كه امسال واسه پايه يازدهم امتحان نهايي برگزار نكردن كه!
> خدا كنه امسال ٩٨ مثبت بشه بعدش هركاري ميخوان بكنن خدايا به ما پشت كتكوري ها رحم كن


حتما نیازی به یازدهم نیست همون دوازدهم حدودیک سوم تاثیر بدن طبق قانون ..قانون دست شورای سنجش بازگذاشته ولی تاچیزی تصویب نشده معلوم نیست

----------


## Dr.arash123

آقا هنوز معلوم نیست چیزی شلوغش نکنید

----------


## mohammad1397

قانون میگه تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی متناسب با تحت پوشش گرفتن امتحانات نهایی الانم فقط دورازدهم تحت پوششه که میتونن قطعی تاثیربدن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> قانون میگه تاثیرسوابق تحصیلی متناسب با تحت پوشش گرفتن امتحانات نهایی الانم فقط دورازدهم تحت پوششه که میتونن قطعی تاثیربدن


می تونن ولی نمی کنن فعلا

----------


## arshaa

> حتما نیازی به یازدهم نیست همون دوازدهم حدودیک سوم تاثیر بدن طبق قانون ..قانون دست شورای سنجش بازگذاشته ولی تاچیزی تصویب نشده معلوم نیست


چرا نياز هست وزير گفته بود دامنه امتحانات بايد گسترده باشه همچنين قرار بود امسال واسه پايه يازدهم امتحان برگراز بشه اما به دليل ناهماهنگي لغو شد

----------


## mohammad1397

> چرا نياز هست وزير گفته بود دامنه امتحانات بايد گسترده باشه همچنين قرار بود امسال واسه پايه يازدهم امتحان برگراز بشه اما به دليل ناهماهنگي لغو شد


قربون این اموزش پرورش برم که هرکی واسه خودش یه چیزی میگه حتی حرفای معاون وزیرباخودوزیرفرق داره

----------


## mohammad1397

اینجا حرف زدن بیهوده هست تا نتیجه قطعی بریم پی کارمون

----------


## Dr.arash123

تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 98 – نشر دریافت

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوستان همین الان برین تو این سایت و دو فایل صوتی رو گوش کنید و می فهمید که تاثیر قطعی معدل غیر قانونی هست و تمام حرف هايي که آموزش و پرورش درباره تاثیر قطعی می گن بی اساس و بی پایه هست :11:

----------


## arshaa

> دوستان همین الان برین تو این سایت و دو فایل صوتی رو گوش کنید و می فهمید که تاثیر قطعی معدل غیر قانونی هست و تمام حرف هايي که آموزش و پرورش درباره تاثیر قطعی می گن بی اساس و بی پایه هست


تاثير معدل در كنكور ٩٨ مثبت و از اون سال به بعد قطعي خواهد شد

----------


## Dr.arash123

عبدالرسول عمادی (رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش) در واکنش به اظهارات میرزاده، عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس مبنی بر اینکه سال ۹۷ آخرین سال برگزاری کنکور با شیوه کنونی استبه خبرنگار ایلنا گفت: اظهارات ایشان کلی است و امکان دارد، هر تصمیمی گرفته شود و راجع به صحبت‌های او و مسائل پیرامون فعلا نمی‌توان با جزئیات صحبت کرد.وی ادامه داد: هنوز تکلیف کنکور سال ۹۸ مشخص نیست، امروز سه شنبه ۲۲ خرداد ماه جلسه کارگروه بررسی مسائل کنکور سال ۹۸ در سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور برگزار و مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد، زیرا کماکان این موضوع محل بحث است که کنکور سال ۹۸ به چه نحوی باشد.عمادی تصریح کرد: تکلیف کنکور امسال هم که روشن است مانند سال‌های پیش برگزار می‌شود، اما برای کنکور سال آینده باید منتظر نتایج جلسه امروز باشیم.رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش با اشاره به اظهارات رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مبنی بر اینکه سال۹۸ کنکور شامل دو گروه از سوالات نظام جدید و نظام قدیم است، گفت: در مورد این موضوع هم هنوز تصمیم قطعی گرفته نشده، طبیعتا ممکن است برخی از داوطلبان مربوط به نظام قبلی و برخی مربوط به نظام ۳-۳-۶ باشند و همچنین پایه دوازدهم که سال آینده فارغ‌التحصیل می‌شوند. بنابراین ممکن است تصمیمات خاصی دراین رابطه گرفته شود.

----------


## mohammad1397

حرفای امروزعمادی روبخونین میگه هنوز حتی دونوع سوالی بودن کنکور98 فطعی نیست امروز در سازمان سنجش جلسه دارن

----------


## Dr.arash123

[QUOTE=mohammad1397;1308664]حرفای امروزعمادی روبخونین میگه هنوز حتی دونوع سوالی بودن کنکور98 فطعی نیست امروز در سازمان سنجش جلسه دارن
بالاخره باید جلسه میزاشتن ديگه و در اون جلسه برگزاری دو کنکور و تاثیر مثبت کنکور رو قطعی خواهند کرد جای نگرانی نیست

----------


## arshaa

> حرفای امروزعمادی روبخونین میگه هنوز حتی دونوع سوالی بودن کنکور98 فطعی نیست امروز در سازمان سنجش جلسه دارن


واااااي لعنت به شما

----------


## mohammad1397

[QUOTE=arash123;1308665]


> حرفای امروزعمادی روبخونین میگه هنوز حتی دونوع سوالی بودن کنکور98 فطعی نیست امروز در سازمان سنجش جلسه دارن
> بالاخره باید جلسه میزاشتن ديگه و در اون جلسه برگزاری دو کنکور و تاثیر مثبت کنکور رو قطعی خواهند کرد جای نگرانی نیست


یعنی میگم این گمانه زنی ها درباره تاثیرمعدل همه بیخوده تازه امروزدرکارگروه جلسه دارن هنوز باید جلسه شورای پذیرش ئسنجش دانشجو بذارن تا تصمیماتشون به لحاظ قانونی اعتبا داشته باشه

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوستان حاشیه نسازيد هیچ اتفاق بدی نمی افته نگران نباشید

----------


## arshaa

كنكور ٩٨ براي داوطلبين نظام قديم خواهد بود وگرنه من قسم ميخورم خودمو جلوي سازمان سنجش اتيش ميزنم

----------


## arshaa

طرف ٣ سال پشت كنكور بوده اونوقت من نتونم يه سال بمونم لعنت بهت احمدي نژاد با اوردن اين سيستم اموزشي جديد

----------


## arshaa

الان مياد ميگه جلسه امروز به نتيجه نرسيد تا اخر تير تصميم ميگيريم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان حاشیه نسازيد هیچ اتفاق بدی نمی افته نگران نباشید


فعلا شما هرچی این اموزش پرورشی ها میگن نشرمیدین!!تا جلسه نهایی شورای سنجش وپذیرش برگزارنشه این حرفا روهواست اونحا بایدرای گیری کنن

----------


## arshaa

> فعلا شما هرچی این اموزش پرورشی ها میگن نشرمیدین!!تا جلسه نهایی شورای سنجش وپذیرش برگزارنشه این حرفا روهواست اونحا بایدرای گیری کنن


والا رييس سازمان سنجش ميگه ٢ تا كنكور داريم مسولين اموزش پرورش خر كي ن
اقا اصن بريد تركيب شوراي سنجش و پذيرش رو ببينيد به جز وزير اموزش و پرورش هيچ كسي از اموزش و پرورش توش نيست اين اظهار فضل هارو بذارن در كوزه ابشو بخورن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> فعلا شما هرچی این اموزش پرورشی ها میگن نشرمیدین!!تا جلسه نهایی شورای سنجش وپذیرش برگزارنشه این حرفا روهواست اونحا بایدرای گیری کنن


من اينا رو نشر ميدم تا بفهمین حرف هاشون ثبات نداره و چیزی که قطعا درست هست بین حرف ها تاثیر مثبت معدل و طراحی دو نوع سوال برای نظام قدیم و جدید در کنکور 98 هست و اصل ماجرا دست سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم هست با وزارت بهداشت که از قانون خبر دارن و تصمیم نهایی و درست رو به زودي ميگيرن و حرف های آموزش و پرورش و گروهش باد هواست

----------


## Django

> من اينا رو نشر ميدم تا بفهمین حرف هاشون ثبات نداره و چیزی که قطعا درست هست بین حرف ها تاثیر مثبت معدل و طراحی دو نوع سوال برای نظام قدیم و جدید در کنکور 98 هست و اصل ماجرا دست سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم هست با وزارت بهداشت که از قانون خبر دارن و تصمیم نهایی و درست رو به زودي ميگيرن و حرف های آموزش و پرورش و گروهش باد هواست


این آموزش پرورشیا یه امتحان نهایی درست و حسابی نمیتونن برگزار کنن..
این حرفها و کشمکش هاشون به خاطر اینه که تو درونشون بگن ما هم برای این مملکت مفیدیم! که نیستن...

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 98 – نشر دریافت


اونايي که دوتا فایل صوتی موجود در این سایت رو گوش ندادن حتما گوش بدن و با خيال راحت برن درس بخونن و به حاشیه توجه نکن :Y (512):

----------


## arshaa

> اونايي که دوتا فایل صوتی موجود در این سایت رو گوش ندادن حتما گوش بدن و با خيال راحت برن درس بخونن و به حاشیه توجه نکن


ببين اصلا چيزايي كه ايشون گفتن واسم مهم نيست بحث من ايه زورم مياد كلي ادم با تقلب تو امتحان نهايي بخوان از من بالتر باشن

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ای خدا ی سال کنکورم بخاطر معدل خراب شد....توروخدا نگران نباشید مثبته

----------


## RealMohsen

*
+
.
*

----------


## NVIDIA

*رسما دارن ملت رو بازی میدن
خدایی میگه 98 دوتا کنکور داریم عمادی میگه هنوز در این مورد تصمیمی نگرفتیم !
نمیدونم باید به این وضعیت مملکت خندید یا گریه کرد
مطمئن باشین امروز یا جلسه برگزار نمیشه یا اگر برگزار بشه به نتیجه ای نمیرسن*

----------


## saj8jad

> *رسما دارن ملت رو بازی میدن
> خدایی میگه 98 دوتا کنکور داریم عمادی میگه هنوز در این مورد تصمیمی نگرفتیم !
> نمیدونم باید به این وضعیت مملکت خندید یا گریه کرد
> مطمئن باشین امروز یا جلسه برگزار نمیشه یا اگر برگزار بشه به نتیجه ای نمیرسن*


جنگل با جنگل بودنش قاعده مند تر از اینجاست

----------


## mohammad1397

ازاینا بعیدنیست بیان بگن سال 98فقط یک نوع سوال برگزارمیشه چون همه باید کتاباشون عوض کنن کلی به نفع ناشرامیشه

----------


## RealMohsen

> ازاینا بعیدنیست بیان بگن سال 98فقط یک کنکوربرگزارمیشه چون همه باید کتاباشون عوض کنن کلی به نفع ناشرامیشه


واقعا بعید نیست ...هرچیزی ممکنه ...اینا که فکر بچه ها نیستن  :Yahoo (101): 
متاسفم برای سازمان سنجش ، هر سال داره تغییرات ایجاد میکنه . نمیذاره یه سال با خیال راحت درسشونو بخونن . هرلحظه باید منتظر یه خبر بدی باشن ...

----------


## NVIDIA

*مشکل اینجاست که زودتر تصمیم نمیگیرن
یعنی حتی اگر تصمیم بر یک کنکور (!) دارن باید زودتر اعلام کنن نه اینکه تو آذر و دی اعلام بشه
البته احتمال برگزاری یک کنکور خیلی کمه چون سیل عظیمی از اعتراضات رو بوجود میاره*

----------


## saj8jad

جلسشون امروزه؟ کی گفته؟ 
+منبع؟

----------


## saj8jad

> جلسشون امروزه؟ کی گفته؟ 
> +منبع؟


پیداش کردم ، ممنون از کمک دوستان!!
 رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با ایلنا: "نحوه برگزاری کنکور ۹۸" امروز تعیین‌تکلیف می‌شود

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ازاینا بعیدنیست بیان بگن سال 98فقط یک نوع سوال برگزارمیشه چون همه باید کتاباشون عوض کنن کلی به نفع ناشرامیشه


مملکت داغون هست ولی نه ديگه تا این حد برنامه قلم چی و گزینه دو رو نگاه کنید هم برای نظام قدیم و هم برای نظام جدید منابع معرفی کردن و آزمون برگزار می کنن پس کنکور 98 دو نوع سوال رو صد در صد داره که به زودي تصویب هم ميشه می مونه تاثیر معدل که اونم مثبت هست چون سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت از مضرات تاثیر قطعی معدل حداقل در کنکور 98 مطلع هستن

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash123


مملکت داغون هست ولی نه ديگه تا این حد برنامه قلم چی و گزینه دو رو نگاه کنید هم برای نظام قدیم و هم برای نظام جدید منابع معرفی کردن و آزمون برگزار می کنن پس کنکور 98 دو نوع سوال رو صد در صد داره که به زودي تصویب هم ميشه می مونه تاثیر معدل که اونم مثبت هست چون سازمان سنجش و وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت از مضرات تاثیر قطعی معدل حداقل در کنکور 98 مطلع هستن


آخه مشکل اینجاست که حتی اگر 98 دو تا کنکور باشه اما تاثیر رو قطعی کنن امثال من با معدل 15-16 رشته آجرپزی هم قبول نمیشن*

----------


## Dr.arash123

به امید خدا تاثیر معدل مثبت هست :Y (569):  :Y (742):  :Y (472):

----------


## reza2018

اون طور که دکتر سبطی میگفت تاثیر قطعی حتی تراز کل کسی که معدلش 20هست رو هم کاهش میده.

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## Dr.arash123

> اون طور که دکتر سبطی میگفت تاثیر قطعی حتی تراز کل کسی که معدلش 20هست رو هم کاهش میده.


اره

----------


## saj8jad

جلسشون تا الانا دیگه باید تموم شده باشه
لابد نتیجه جلسشون رو هم یک ماه دیگه قراره اعلام کنن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



جلسشون تا الانا دیگه باید تموم شده باشه
لابد نتیجه جلسشون رو هم یک ماه دیگه قراره اعلام کنن 



باور کن جلسه ای درکار نیست
چون وقتی اعضای جلسه همگی حاضر نباشن برگزار نمیشه
تجربه هم نشون داده تو این مدل جلسات بالاخره یکی دو تا عضو غایبن*

----------


## Churchill

بیاین خودمون رو گول نزنیم شرح کار اینه که کنکور سال 98
دو تاست
تاثیر مثبته
اینا همش نقش بازی میکنن وگرنه 100 تا اموزش و پرورش و...... و.....و......هم بیاد بگه 100 درصد تاثیر معدل قطعی دیوان عدالت میاد با قانون و .... بررسی میکنه و رد میکنه و ما میمونیم و یه مدت زمان کوتاه برای کنکور و تاثیر معدل هم مثبته مخصوصا که امسال وسال قبل سوالات به طور گسترده لو رفت

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mghp


بیاین خودمون رو گول نزنیم شرح کار اینه که کنکور سال 98
دو تاست
تاثیر مثبته
اینا همش نقش بازی میکنن وگرنه 100 تا اموزش و پرورش و...... و.....و......هم بیاد بگه 100 درصد تاثیر معدل قطعی دیوان عدالت میاد با قانون و .... بررسی میکنه و رد میکنه و ما میمونیم و یه مدت زمان کوتاه برای کنکور و تاثیر معدل هم مثبته مخصوصا که امسال وسال قبل سوالات به طور گسترده لو رفت


ما دوست داریم خودمون رو گول نزنیم
اما مملکت انقد بی حساب و کتابه که نمیشه خودمون رو گول نزنیم*

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> بیاین خودمون رو گول نزنیم شرح کار اینه که کنکور سال 98
> دو تاست
> تاثیر مثبته
> اینا همش نقش بازی میکنن وگرنه 100 تا اموزش و پرورش و...... و.....و......هم بیاد بگه 100 درصد تاثیر معدل قطعی دیوان عدالت میاد با قانون و .... بررسی میکنه و رد میکنه و ما میمونیم و یه مدت زمان کوتاه برای کنکور و تاثیر معدل هم مثبته مخصوصا که امسال وسال قبل سوالات به طور گسترده لو رفت


 دیوان عدالت زماانی که اون خانم شکایت کرد اومد پاکار وگرن هیچ کاری نمیکنن مگراینکه یکی بره شکاایت

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بی درو پیکرترین وزارت خونه با اختلاف فاحش

----------


## amirhossien000

کی نتایج جلسه مشخص میشه؟؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

تا کی میخوان استرس بدن به ما :Yahoo (101): این بار هر تصمیمی بگیرن قطعیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟یا باز هم این ماجرا ادامه داره؟اخه این اموزش و پروش چی میگه این وسط  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Janvaljan

> دیوان عدالت زماانی که اون خانم شکایت کرد اومد پاکار وگرن هیچ کاری نمیکنن مگراینکه یکی بره شکاایت


بعد از شکایت اون خانوم ، قانون رفته مثلا تو مجلس اصلاح شده ، الان اینا طبق قانون دستشون بازه میتونن حتی نمرات نهایی فقط یک پایه رو هر چقدر دوست دارن به صورت قطعیم تاثیر بدن. اگر تو شورا با هم توافق کنن تاثیر معدل نهایی  پایه دوازدهم سال دیگه بشه 50 درصد و قطعی ، به لحاظ قانونی هیچ اعتراضی نمیشه بهش کرد. 
ولی امیدواریم  عقلانی تر عمل کنن و منفعت همه کنکوریا رو در نظر بگیرن رو همون تاثیر مثبت توافق کنن.

----------


## Mysterious

چقد حاشیه :Yahoo (21): 
اگه مثبت بشه باید بریم ینی ترمیم معدل؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Karo1999

> چقد حاشیه
> اگه مثبت بشه باید بریم ینی ترمیم معدل؟


اگه مثبت نشه و قطعی کنن باید بری ترمیم معدل تازه اگه فرصت ترمیم معدل مجددا تمدید بشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

> اگه مثبت نشه و قطعی کنن باید بری ترمیم معدل تازه اگه فرصت ترمیم معدل مجددا تمدید بشه


اَی خِدا :Yahoo (2): 
یه بار خدایی گف سال ۹۸ دو کنکور برگذار میشه الان میگه هنوز اونم قطعی نیس :Yahoo (2): 
تففففففف بهشون

----------


## Karo1999

> جلسشون تا الانا دیگه باید تموم شده باشه
> لابد نتیجه جلسشون رو هم یک ماه دیگه قراره اعلام کنن


حتما روزه سکوت گرفتن :Yahoo (4): 
ولی واقعا با وجود این مسعولین فکر نکنم نیازی به کنترل جمعیت باشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.arash123

نترسيد نترسيد ما همه با هم هستیم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Karo1999

تجمع ⁩ کنکوری‌ها مقابل ⁧وزارت علوم ⁩ :Yahoo (68): 
دراعتراض به سهمیه ۳۰درصدی خانواده‌های ⁧جانباز ⁩و ⁧ایثارگر.
در آزمون ارشد علاوه بر سهیمه ۲۵ درصدی، سهمیه ۵ درصدی دیگری نیز اضافه شد. / عصر ایران

----------


## Mysterious

یه حس غلط کردمی دارم با این وضع :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اگه مثبت نشه و قطعی کنن باید بری ترمیم معدل تازه اگه فرصت ترمیم معدل مجددا تمدید بشه


ترمیم معدل فایده نداره

----------


## Dr.arash123

> بعد از شکایت اون خانوم ، قانون رفته مثلا تو مجلس اصلاح شده ، الان اینا طبق قانون دستشون بازه میتونن حتی نمرات نهایی فقط یک پایه رو هر چقدر دوست دارن به صورت قطعیم تاثیر بدن. اگر تو شورا با هم توافق کنن تاثیر معدل نهایی  پایه دوازدهم سال دیگه بشه 50 درصد و قطعی ، به لحاظ قانونی هیچ اعتراضی نمیشه بهش کرد. 
> ولی امیدواریم  عقلانی تر عمل کنن و منفعت همه کنکوریا رو در نظر بگیرن رو همون تاثیر مثبت توافق کنن.


درسته ولی باید اول کارشناسی شه بعدا که بر اساس اون بار ها گفته شده که تاثیر قطعی باعث افت تراز ميشه حتی واسه کسی که معدل بالا داره

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوستان تو دوراهي قطعی و مثبت گیر افتادیم  :Yahoo (113):  :Y (571):

----------


## amirhossien000

> دوستان تو دوراهي قطعی و مثبت گیر افتادیم


نتیج جلسه مشخص شد؟؟اگه نشده کی میشه پس؟؟اصن نتیجه رو میگن؟؟مردیم بابا

----------


## Dr.arash123

> نتیج جلسه مشخص شد؟؟اگه نشده کی میشه پس؟؟اصن نتیجه رو میگن؟؟مردیم بابا


هنوز معلوم نیست هر لحظه باید منتظر يه خبر جدید باشیم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Karo1999

> ترمیم معدل فایده نداره


کلا وقتی تاثیر قطعی بشه چه معدلت خوب باشه چه بد تاثیر منفی داره رو تراز حرف شما درسته ولی اگه نمرات خیلی پایین باشه بهتره ترمیم کنی.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> کلا وقتی تاثیر قطعی بشه چه معدلت خوب باشه چه بد تاثیر منفی داره رو تراز حرف شما درسته ولی اگه نمرات خیلی پایین باشه بهتره ترمیم کنی.


اگه نمرات پایین باشه تو يه درس می خواي به چند برسونی نمره رو به 18 یا 19 یا 20 اگه 20 نگیری که فایده نداره و در ثانی با توجه به این که سال 98 آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست (مخصوصا واسه نظام قدیم ها) تابستونت حدر ميره و شک نکن بقیه زمان هم از دست می دی و سال 98 هم از دست میدی بهترین کار این که در هر حالت فقط برای کنکور بخونی و رتبه خیلی عالی بیاری همین :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Janvaljan

> اگه نمرات پایین باشه تو يه درس می خواي به چند برسونی نمره رو به 18 یا 19 یا 20 اگه 20 نگیری که فایده نداره و در ثانی با توجه به این که سال 98 آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هست (مخصوصا واسه نظام قدیم ها) تابستونت حدر ميره و شک نکن بقیه زمان هم از دست می دی و سال 98 هم از دست میدی بهترین کار این که در هر حالت فقط برای کنکور بخونی و رتبه خیلی عالی بیاری همین


البته الزاما نیاز نیست حتما ۲۰ بگیری. کلا معدلای بالای ۱۹ خیالشون میتونه راحت باشه.
ولی معدلای زیر ۱۹ و دنبال رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ منطقه از دم همه باید برن ترمیم معدل و اگر نه استرس روحی روانی تاثیر معدلشون تا روز کنکور بیچارشون میکنه.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Django

> *ولی معدلای زیر ۱۹ و دنبال رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ منطقه از دم همه باید برن ترمیمم معدل و اگر نه استرس روحی روانی تاثیر معدلشون تا روز کنکور بیچارشون میکنه.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


رو چه حسابی این حرف رو میزنی؟
لطفا" به طور کامل" توضیح بده دلیل حرفت رو

----------


## Dr.arash123

> رو چه حسابی این حرف رو میزنی؟
> لطفا" به طور کامل" توضیح بده دلیل حرفت رو


ببین ما حدود 21 هزار نفر معدل 19:75 تا 20 داریم نه 19 تا 20 کسی که معدل 19 هم داره باید بره ترمیم اصلا ترمیم رفتن کار درستی نیست فقط دل خوشی هست اصلا نباید معدل قطعی شه باید مثبت بمونه

----------


## Karo1999

> رو چه حسابی این حرف رو میزنی؟
> لطفا" به طور کامل" توضیح بده دلیل حرفت رو


فایل صوتی آقای هامون سبطی رو گوش کنید توضیح دادن : تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 98 – نشر دریافت

----------


## Janvaljan

> رو چه حسابی این حرف رو میزنی؟
> لطفا" به طور کامل" توضیح بده دلیل حرفت رو


اول بگم ، بله میشه معدل ۱۷ رو هم جبران کرد ، ولی اون  معدل ۱۷ که تا روز کنکور فقط و فقط سرش به کار خودش باشه برای درصد بالای ۷۰ و مدام به رقبایی که معدلای ۱۹ ۲۰ دارن فکر نکنه. ولی این کار خیلی سختیه ، در هر صورت ذهن ادم درگیر میشه. 
شما یک بررسی از کارنامه های کنکور ۹۳ و ۹۴ اگر داشته باشی ، به حرف من پی میبرید. 
انشالله که مثبت میمونه ولی اگر قطعی اعلام شد بیشتر توضیح میدم.
بهتر وقت و از دست ندیم ، در هر صورت کنکور که سر جاشه .

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## NVIDIA

*جالب اینجاست که چند صفحه قبل یکی از دوستان گفت امکان ترمیم نمرات سال سوم وجود نداره دیگه ! حالا نمیدونم این حرفشون تا چه حد صحت داره*

----------


## Churchill

> *
> ما دوست داریم خودمون رو گول نزنیم
> اما مملکت انقد بی حساب و کتابه که نمیشه خودمون رو گول نزنیم*


قانع شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> *جالب اینجاست که چند صفحه قبل یکی از دوستان گفت امکان ترمیم نمرات سال سوم وجود نداره دیگه ! حالا نمیدونم این حرفشون تا چه حد صحت داره*


به قول يه دوستی که نمی دونم اینجاست یا نه تاثیر مثبت هست لاریب فیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Churchill

> دیوان عدالت زماانی که اون خانم شکایت کرد اومد پاکار وگرن هیچ کاری نمیکنن مگراینکه یکی بره شکاایت


اون 95 بود شکایت کرد خوب دیدیم 96 هم مثبت شد و همین طور 97
سوال اینجاس که آیا کسی شکایت کرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مسلما خیر و تا زمانی که کنکور برگزار میشه تاثیر مثبته مگه اینکه هر سه سال بصورت نهایی برگزار بشه اونم با امنیت مثل کنکور حالا یه بحث چند درصد مثبت میمونه که هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه 
شما تاحالا دیدین که تو کارنامه کنکور یه نفر نوشته باشه با اعمال تاثیر مثبت؟؟؟؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> اون 95 بود شکایت کرد خوب دیدیم 96 هم مثبت شد و همین طور 97
> سوال اینجاس که آیا کسی شکایت کرده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مسلما خیر و تا زمانی که کنکور برگزار میشه تاثیر مثبته مگه اینکه هر سه سال بصورت نهایی برگزار بشه اونم با امنیت مثل کنکور حالا یه بحث چند درصد مثبت میمونه که هیچ مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه 
> شما تاحالا دیدین که تو کارنامه کنکور یه نفر نوشته باشه با اعمال تاثیر مثبت؟؟؟؟


سال 95 که کنکور دادم یکی که 20 شده بود فقط تاثیر مثبت داشت....هر چی به جز 20 تاثیر نداره

----------


## -SmS-

متاسفانه نتیجه مشخص شد. ۳۰ درصد قطعی برا نظام جدید و قدیم. کنکور هم دو دسته سوال طرح میشه. :Y (543):

----------


## amirhossien000

> متاسفانه نتیجه مشخص شد. ۳۰ درصد قطعی برا نظام جدید و قدیم. کنکور هم دو دسته سوال طرح میشه.


منبع؟؟

----------


## -SmS-

> منبع؟؟


 تخیلات خودم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhossien000

> تخیلات خودم


 :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## -SmS-

> 


 :Y (571):

----------


## Churchill

> سال 95 که کنکور دادم یکی که 20 شده بود فقط تاثیر مثبت داشت....هر چی به جز 20 تاثیر نداره


تاثیر مثبت به این معنیه که نمره تراز رو با فرمول های خاص خودشون محاسبه میکنن به دو جور
1.فقط نمره کنکور
2.نمره کنکور با معدل
هر کدوم که بالاتر شد اونو تاثیر میدن این یعنی تاثیر مثبت
در ضمن تاثیر مثبت زمانی اعمال میشه که رتبه کنکورت 6  رقمی منطقه باشه که بیفتی اخر کشور و یه معدل بالایی در حد 19 یا 20 داشته باشی که معدلت دست بالا رو داشته باشه و بتونه یه ده هزار 20 هزار نفری تو رو بیاره جلو

----------


## Mysterious

> تخیلات خودم


قلبم وایساد یه لحظه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -SmS-

> قلبم وایساد یه لحظه


هدفم همین بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

ماشالله همینجوری جلوبریم به تایپیک سوالات زیست شناسی میرسیم...تاثیراگه مثبت شد که هیچی قطعی شد باید ترمیم کرد هرکی هم ترمیم نکنه سرش کلاه میره ....اگه تاثیرقطعی شد طبق قانون فعلی دیوان عدالت اگه یک میلیون شاکی داشته باشه شکایت ردمیکنه ...همه چیز به مصوبه شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجوبستگی داره جلسه امروز فقط تصمیماشون ارجاع میدن به شورای سنجش اونجا باحضوروزراومعاونین مربوطه رای گیری میشه پس تاتصمیم نهایی همه این حرفا الکی است .

----------


## Mysterious

> ماشالله همینجوری جلوبریم به تایپیک سوالات زیست شناسی میرسیم...تاثیراگه مثبت شد که هیچی قطعی شد باید ترمیم کرد هرکی هم ترمیم نکنه سرش کلاه میره ....اگه تاثیرقطعی شد طبق قانون فعلی دیوان عدالت اگه یک میلیون شاکی داشته باشه شکایت ردمیکنه ...همه چیز به مصوبه شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجوبستگی داره جلسه امروز فقط تصمیماشون ارجاع میدن به شورای سنجش اونجا باحضوروزراومعاونین مربوطه رای گیری میشه پس تاتصمیم نهایی همه این حرفا الکی است .


تا کی صبر باید کنیم؟:/

----------


## Churchill

اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه کسی که معدل داشته باشه اونم بالای 19 که شاید 2 تا 3 درصد کنکوری ها داشته باشند فقط امید دارن کنکور بدن وگرنه دیگه قضیه برای ما منتفیه
دیگه باید بریم به فکر شوهر باشیم(جمیع کنکوری ها اعم از دختر و پسر)

----------


## mohammad1397

> تا کی صبر باید کنیم؟:/


تاوقتی جناب خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش دعوتنامه رسمی واسه اعضای شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجو بفرسته تاحلسه درمحل سازمان سنجش برگزارشه تو اون جلسه درمورد تصمیمات کارگروه های تخصصی رای گیری میشه احتمالا جلسه درسطح معاونین برگزارمیشه

----------


## amirhossien000

> تاوقتی جناب خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش دعوتنامه رسمی واسه اعضای شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجو بفرسته تاحلسه درمحل سازمان سنجش برگزارشه تو اون جلسه درمورد تصمیمات کارگروه های تخصصی رای گیری میشه احتمالا جلسه درسطح معاونین برگزارمیشه


پس یعنی تصمیم هایی که امروز میگیرن رو نمیگن؟؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه کسی که معدل داشته باشه اونم بالای 19 که شاید 2 تا 3 درصد کنکوری ها داشته باشند فقط امید دارن کنکور بدن وگرنه دیگه قضیه برای ما منتفیه
> دیگه باید بریم به فکر شوهر باشیم(جمیع کنکوری ها اعم از دختر و پسر)


اگه ترمیم باشه مشکلی نمیمونه واسه کسی که تستی کارکرده  ترس ازنهایی که سوالاش خودکتابه بی معنی است

----------


## -SmS-

آقا من نمرات سومم خوبه اما پیش امروز گرفتم دیدم بدجور قهوه ای کردم. 
اگه قطعی بشه صرف میکنه برا ۵ درصد همه رو ترمیم کنم عایا؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> پس یعنی تصمیم هایی که امروز میگیرن رو نمیگن؟؟


چه بگن چه نگن بازهم قطعی نیست مگر اینکه منظور پروفسورعمادی ازجلسه امروزخودجلسه شورای سنجش باشه ولی طبق گفته این بزرگوار درکارگروه تشکیل شده

----------


## Karo1999

> ماشالله همینجوری جلوبریم به تایپیک سوالات زیست شناسی میرسیم...تاثیراگه مثبت شد که هیچی قطعی شد باید ترمیم کرد هرکی هم ترمیم نکنه سرش کلاه میره ....اگه تاثیرقطعی شد طبق قانون فعلی دیوان عدالت اگه یک میلیون شاکی داشته باشه شکایت ردمیکنه ...همه چیز به مصوبه شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجوبستگی داره جلسه امروز فقط تصمیماشون ارجاع میدن به شورای سنجش اونجا باحضوروزراومعاونین مربوطه رای گیری میشه پس تاتصمیم نهایی همه این حرفا الکی است .


به نظر خودت احتمال کدوم یکی بیشتره؟ مثبت یا قطعی؟

----------


## Churchill

اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه 1 میلیون نفر قهوه ای میشن ولی اگر مثبت بشه به خیر میگذره
حتی اگه بخوان قطعی بدن رتبه هایی هم که 20 بشن نمره ترازشون افت میکنه

----------


## mohammad1397

> به نظر خودت احتمال کدوم یکی بیشتره؟ مثبت یا قطعی؟


نظرمن مهم نیست چون معلوم نیست توکله ی ایشان چه نیگذرد

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه 1 میلیون نفر قهوه ای میشن ولی اگر مثبت بشه به خیر میگذره
> حتی اگه بخوان قطعی بدن رتبه هایی هم که 20 بشن نمره ترازشون افت میکنه


خب اینجوری باشه براهمه افت میکنه دیپلمه قبل 84هم که ینشون ازبابابزرگ مامان بزرگ من بیشتره

----------


## amirhossien000

> چه بگن چه نگن بازهم قطعی نیست مگر اینکه منظور پروفسورعمادی ازجلسه امروزخودجلسه شورای سنجش باشه ولی طبق گفته این بزرگوار درکارگروه تشکیل شده


با توجه به گفته های عمادی حتی اینکه دو سری سوال باشه باید بررسی بشه خب با این اوصاف باید نتیجه رو امروز بگن تا تکلیف نظام قدیمی ها مشخص بشه دیگه
اگه قرار باشه ابان و اذر مشخص کنن نصف زمان رفته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> نظرمن مهم نیست چون معلوم نیست توکله ی ایشان چه نیگذرد


ممد وا بده تا اومدي تاپیک هجومي شد تاثیر مثبته واسه امسال فقط داریم خودمونو اذیت می کنیم با این بحث ها  :Y (525):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> با توجه به گفته های عمادی حتی اینکه دو سری سوال باشه باید بررسی بشه خب با این اوصاف باید نتیجه رو امروز بگن تا تکلیف نظام قدیمی ها مشخص بشه دیگه
> اگه قرار باشه ابان و اذر مشخص کنن نصف زمان رفته


به زودي دو سوال بودن مشخص میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> ممد وا بده تا اومدي تاپیک هجومي شد تاثیر مثبته واسه امسال فقط داریم خودمونو اذیت می کنیم با این بحث ها


داداش چه کنم پرس وجوست ..

----------


## mohammad1397

> با توجه به گفته های عمادی حتی اینکه دو سری سوال باشه باید بررسی بشه خب با این اوصاف باید نتیجه رو امروز بگن تا تکلیف نظام قدیمی ها مشخص بشه دیگه
> اگه قرار باشه ابان و اذر مشخص کنن نصف زمان رفته


دوسری سوال بودن که قطعی شده منظورم قسمت تاثیرمعدله که اختلاف نظر اموزشی ها باسنجشی ها بالاست

----------


## amirhossien000

> به زودي دو سوال بودن مشخص میشه


تو ایران به زودی برابر است با 6 ماه دیگه 
کلا اینجا همه چی بد توصیف شده

----------


## SkyWalker313

بهترین کاری که دوستان می تونن بکنن اینه که برن سر درسشون
بحث اینجا فقط وقت تلف کردنه. پارسالم همین وضعیت و بحثا سر تاثیر معدل بود آخرش چی شد؟
برین درستونو بخونین باشد که رستگار شوید

----------


## mohammad1397

بهتره تایپیک راترک کنیم شایدرستگارشویم

----------


## -SmS-

> بهترین کاری که دوستان می تونن بکنن اینه که برن سر درسشون
> بحث اینجا فقط وقت تلف کردنه. پارسالم همین وضعیت و بحثا سر تاثیر معدل بود آخرش چی شد؟
> برین درستونو بخونین باشد که رستگار شوید


مهمه داداش. اگه قطعی بشه باس بریم ترمیم کنیم. اونوقت برنامه تابستون کلا عوض میشه چون اونوقت باید پیش هم بخونیم. من که باید هر چهار تارو ترمیم کنم دیگه کلا باید پیش بخونم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Karo1999

> دوسری سوال بودن که قطعی شده منظورم قسمت تاثیرمعدله که اختلاف نظر اموزشی ها باسنجشی ها بالاست


البته نباید اینم فراموش کرد که حکم آخر و قدرت اصلی تو این موضوع دست سنجشی ها است :Yahoo (30):

----------


## Churchill

قشر اسیب پذیر ماییم 
بقیه دارن ادای ما رو در میارن

----------


## Churchill

> بهترین کاری که دوستان می تونن بکنن اینه که برن سر درسشون
> بحث اینجا فقط وقت تلف کردنه. پارسالم همین وضعیت و بحثا سر تاثیر معدل بود آخرش چی شد؟
> برین درستونو بخونین باشد که رستگار شوید


مهمه داداش مهمه این بحث .حتی اگه معدل 19 هم باشه و تراز کنکور 13 هزار با تاثیر قطعی ریزش میکنه رو 10 هزار 
ما که دیگه جای خود داریم.تنها امیدی که ما داریم همین 30 درصد مثبت کنکوره که به لطف یه عده داره دود میشه

----------


## Dr.arash123

بچه ها معدل قطعی شد رفت :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Karo1999

> بچه ها معدل قطعی شد رفت


منبعش کجاست؟ خدا به دادمون برسه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## -SmS-

> منبعش کجاست؟ خدا به دادمون برسه


داره اُسکلمون میکنه.

----------


## NVIDIA

*امروز خبری نیست
الکی خودتون رو اینجا علاف نکنین*

----------


## Mysterious

> بچه ها معدل قطعی شد رفت


الکی؟؟؟

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

عدد ۹۸ رو می‌بینم حالت تهوع می‌گیرم.

----------


## Karo1999

خدایی کنکوری بودن به اندازه کافی استرس داره و از عمرمون کم می کنه و این اخبار هم مثل یه کوله بار سنگینه که رو دوش دانش آموز بدبخت می زارن اینجاس که باید بگم پشت کنکوری بودن از همش کمرشکن تره و اینکه نمی دونی آینده چیه و فقط می دونی رنگش سیاهه :Yahoo (31): بخونید که خوندن الان بهتر از پشیمونی فرداست :Yahoo (1): 


(اندکی صبر سحر نزدیک است)

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

مگه کم استرس داریم بعضیاتون مزه پرونی هم میکنید :Yahoo (43): بس کنید دیگه تا خبری نشده نظری ندید لطفا

----------


## -SmS-

> مگه کم استرس داریم بعضیاتون مزه پرونی هم میکنیدبس کنید دیگه تا خبری نشده نظری ندید لطفا


شما دخترا منتظرین یه چی بشه سریع استرس بگیرین
آنتی اسپم: اگه قطعی بشه بد بخت میشیم.(کمین کردن
اسپم ننویسیم :Yahoo (77):  انجمن فاشیستیه دیگه)

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> شما دخترا منتظرین یه چی بشه سریع استرس بگیرین
> آنتی اسپم: اگه قطعی بشه بد بخت میشیم.(کمین کردن
> اسپم ننویسیم انجمن فاشیستیه دیگه)


این موضوع کمی نیست که استرس نداشته باشیم دختر و پسر هم نداره پسرا که بیشتر پیگیر هستن و پست میذارن شاید شما بیخیالی و مهم نیست برات :Yahoo (110): تاثیر مثبت میشه امیدوارم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr.arash123

:yahoo (65)

----------


## -SmS-

> این موضوع کمی نیست که استرس نداشته باشیم دختر و پسر هم نداره پسرا که بیشتر پیگیر هستن و پست میذارن شاید شما بیخیالی و مهم نیست براتتاثیر مثبت میشه امیدوارم


من نمره بالا ۱۷ نداشتم(البته پیش) برام مهمه اما دیگه استرس چرا؟؟؟ 
ته تهش میریم ترمیم. اینکه دیگه گریه نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1397

نوید ادهم: اراده جدی برای حذف کنکور وجود ندارد/میرزاده: منافع خیلی ها ایجاب می کند که کنکور سر جای خود باشد - باشگاه خبرنگاران

----------


## mohammad1397

متن بالاروبخونین تابفهمین اراده جدی برا تاثیرقطعی نیست باز هی حرف بزنین

----------


## -SmS-

> متن بالاروبخونین تابفهمین اراده جدی برا تاثیرقطعی نیست باز هی حرف بزنین


داش خودت که ۵۵۵ تا پست گذاشتی.

----------


## mohammad1397

> داش خودت که ۵۵۵ تا پست گذاشتی.


من یه پست میذارم نقل میگیرن منم جواب میدم

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> من نمره بالا ۱۷ نداشتم(البته پیش) برام مهمه اما دیگه استرس چرا؟؟؟ 
> ته تهش میریم ترمیم. اینکه دیگه گریه نداره


ترمیم هم مشکلات خاص خودشو داره اولا تو منطقه ما اصلا اموزش و پروش تو باغ نبود بحثی به نام ترمیم معدل هست ثانیا وقت و حوصله امتحان تشریحی رو ندارم ثالثا من بچه نیستم واسه این مسایل گریه کنم به بزرگترت احترامم بذار :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -SmS-

> ترمیم هم مشکلات خاص خودشو داره اولا تو منطقه ما اصلا اموزش و پروش تو باغ نبود بحثی به نام ترمیم معدل هست ثانیا وقت و حوصله امتحان تشریحی رو ندارم ثالثا من بچه نیستم واسه این مسایل گریه کنم به بزرگترت احترامم بذار


اولا مگه داریم؟ تو ساوچبلاغ هم میشه ترمیم کرد. ثانیا مگه میشه کسی برا کنکور بخونه اما تشریحی بلد نباشه؟؟؟
ثالثا چشم الگوخانم :Y (571):

----------


## M.D97

ترمیم نمرات ققط واسه سومه یا نمرات پیشم میشه ترمیم کرد؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> اولا مگه داریم؟ تو ساوچبلاغ هم میشه ترمیم کرد. ثانیا مگه میشه کسی برا کنکور بخونه اما تشریحی بلد نباشه؟؟؟
> ثالثا چشم الگوخانم


کسی که تستی یادگرفته باشه تشریحی محاله زیر19بیاره

----------


## -SmS-

> کسی که تستی یادگرفته باشه تشریحی محاله زیر19بیاره


گل گفتی و دُر سفتی

----------


## Dr.arash123

> کسی که تستی یادگرفته باشه تشریحی محاله زیر19بیاره


داداش گلم شما مثل این که اصلا تستی نخوندي یا تستی رو هم تشریحی خوندي که این حرف رو می زنی وگرنه کسی که واقعا تستی خونده باشه نمی تونه تشریحی بنويسه و خیلی خودشو بکشه تشریحی رو 16 تا 17 بگيره مخصوصا اگه پشت کنکور هم بوده باشه

----------


## -SmS-

> داداش گلم شما مثل این که اصلا تستی نخوندي یا تستی رو هم تشریحی خوندي که این حرف رو می زنی وگرنه کسی که واقعا تستی خونده باشه نمی تونه تشریحی بنويسه و خیلی خودشو بکشه تشریحی رو 16 تا 17 بگيره مخصوصا اگه پشت کنکور هم بوده باشه


پسره تو مدرسه ما بود رتبه ۲۷ آورد دینی هم ۹۵ درصد زد. خودش میگفت برا امتحان نهایی اصلا نخوند اما ۱۹.۷۵ شد. 
میدونی که امسال دینی چقد فاجعه بود.

----------


## mohammad1397

> داداش گلم شما مثل این که اصلا تستی نخوندي یا تستی رو هم تشریحی خوندي که این حرف رو می زنی وگرنه کسی که واقعا تستی خونده باشه نمی تونه تشریحی بنويسه و خیلی خودشو بکشه تشریحی رو 16 تا 17 بگيره مخصوصا اگه پشت کنکور هم بوده باشه


نظرشما قابل احترامه ولی چیزی که من گفتم اکثر مشاورا م میگن شما بخوای تست هم موفق شی اول باید کتاب درسی باهمه جزئیات بخونی من خودم الان نهایی رومیبینم نسبت به سال سوم که تست نزده بودم خیلی بهترجواب میدم سطح کنکورنهایی مثل زمین واسمونه نمونش هم مدارس سمپد که اکثرمعدل 20ها روهموناتشکیل میدن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> پسره تو مدرسه ما بود رتبه ۲۷ آورد دینی هم ۹۵ درصد زد. خودش میگفت برا امتحان نهایی اصلا نخوند اما ۱۹.۷۵ شد. 
> میدونی که امسال دینی چقد فاجعه بود.


تو هم ساده حرفش رو باور کردی  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> نظرشما قابل احترامه ولی چیزی که من گفتم اکثر مشاورا م میگن شما بخوای تست هم موفق شی اول باید کتاب درسی باهمه جزئیات بخونی من خودم الان نهایی رومیبینم نسبت به سال سوم که تست نزده بودم خیلی بهترجواب میدم سطح کنکورنهایی مثل زمین واسمونه نمونش هم مدارس سمپد که اکثرمعدل 20ها روهموناتشکیل میدن


اون چیزی که شما گفتی اين بود که کسی که تستی می خونه تشریحی هم جواب میده و بالای 19 ميشه در حالی که بر عکس گفتی اون آدم که بالای 19 ميشه امتحان نهایی رو تشریحی رو خوب می خونه که جواب میده الان حرفت رو عوض کردی پس کسی که تشریحی خوب می خونه می تونه امتحان نهایی رو پاسخ بده شما که تستی خوندي شک نکن امتحان نهایی بدی 15 نهایت خیلی باهوش باشی 16 بشي اون درس رو که فایده هم نداره این نمره اگه  تاثیر معدل قطعی شه

----------


## -SmS-

> تو هم ساده حرفش رو باور کردی


آدم دروغگویی نبود. قبل از کنکور هم میشناختمش. بچه مثبت بود تا قبل اینکه بره دانشگاه. کارنامش هم دیدم. حرفش سند بود.(کم مونده بگم پیامبره :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Dr.arash123

پس نتیجه کلی اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی شد که نمیشه اونايي برن ترمیم که تا الان تشریحی خوب خوندن وگرنه اگه تستی خوندن و فکر می کنن می تونن امتحان نهایی رو بالا بگیرن برای خودشون خیال کردن بشينن برای کنکور بخونن رتبه بهتری میارن

----------


## -SmS-

> اون چیزی که شما گفتی اين بود که کسی که تستی می خونه تشریحی هم جواب میده و بالای 19 ميشه در حالی که بر عکس گفتی اون آدم که بالای 19 ميشه امتحان نهایی رو تشریحی رو خوب می خونه که جواب میده الان حرفت رو عوض کردی پس کسی که تشریحی خوب می خونه می تونه امتحان نهایی رو پاسخ بده شما که تستی خوندي شک نکن امتحان نهایی بدی 15 نهایت خیلی باهوش باشی 16 بشي اون درس رو که فایده هم نداره این نمره اگه  تاثیر معدل قطعی شه


خدا شاهده من پارسال هم ریاضی و هم فیزیک اصلا تشریحی کار نکردم. فقط و فقط تست. جفتش هم بیست شدم. اما ظاهرا مرغ یه پا داره

----------


## SkyWalker313

> مهمه داداش. اگه قطعی بشه باس بریم ترمیم کنیم. اونوقت برنامه تابستون کلا عوض میشه چون اونوقت باید پیش هم بخونیم. من که باید هر چهار تارو ترمیم کنم دیگه کلا باید پیش بخونم





> مهمه داداش مهمه این بحث .حتی اگه معدل 19 هم باشه و تراز کنکور 13 هزار با تاثیر قطعی ریزش میکنه رو 10 هزار 
> ما که دیگه جای خود داریم.تنها امیدی که ما داریم همین 30 درصد مثبت کنکوره که به لطف یه عده داره دود میشه


بله مهمه ولی اینجا بحث کردن سودی نداره. مسئولین نمیان اینجا کامنتارو بخونن تصمیم بگیرن، کار خودشونو می کنن.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> آدم دروغگویی نبود. قبل از کنکور هم میشناختمش. بچه مثبت بود تا قبل اینکه بره دانشگاه. کارنامش هم دیدم. حرفش سند بود.(کم مونده بگم پیامبره)


برادر  :Yahoo (4):  من نگفتم نمره کارنامش رو بهت دروغ گفته من می گم روش خوندش رو بهت دروغ گفته و تو هم ساده فکر کردی چون رتبه خوبی آورده هر چی می گه درسته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> خدا شاهده من پارسال هم ریاضی و هم فیزیک اصلا تشریحی کار نکردم. فقط و فقط تست. جفتش هم بیست شدم. اما ظاهرا مرغ یه پا داره


باشه باشه شما درست می گی می گم که شما ها تستی نمی خونيد تشریحی می خونيد فکر می کنید تستی خوندین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -SmS-

> باشه باشه شما درست می گی


واقعا یه پا داره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> باشه باشه شما درست می گی می گم که شما ها تستی نمی خونيد تشریحی می خونيد فکر می کنید تستی خوندین


 :Y (741):

----------


## -SmS-

> باشه باشه شما درست می گی می گم که شما ها تستی نمی خونيد تشریحی می خونيد فکر می کنید تستی خوندین


من که نمیفهمم چی میگی. احتمالا منظورت از تستی خوندن حفظ فرمول های امیرمسعودیه. اگه اینه که من دیگه سوالی ندارم.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> من که نمیفهمم چی میگی. احتمالا منظورت از تستی خوندن حفظ فرمول های امیرمسعودیه. اگه اینه که من دیگه سوالی ندارم.


ميگم نمی دوني تو حال و هوای خودتی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Doctor.Mohandes

نتیجه جلسه امروز در سازمان سنجش واسه کنکور 98 هنوز مشخص نشده ؟؟

----------


## -SmS-

> ميگم نمی دوني تو حال و هوای خودتی


غلط کردم :Yahoo (77):  اصلا هرکی تستی خوند تو امتحان نهایی ۴ هم نمیشه‌.همه هم به جز تو دارن اشتباه میزنن.

----------


## Dr.arash123

https://www.instagram.com/p/BiohQkuHKm-/
تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 از زبان یک مشاور

----------


## Karo1999

> نتیجه جلسه امروز در سازمان سنجش واسه کنکور 98 هنوز مشخص نشده ؟؟


مسعولین روزه سکوت گرفتن :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> https://www.instagram.com/p/BiohQkuHKm-/
> تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 از زبان یک مشاور


البته برای نظام قدیم ها گفته که قسمت معدلش رو ميشه برای نظام جدید ها هم تعمیم داد

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash123


https://www.instagram.com/p/BiohQkuHKm-/
تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 از زبان یک مشاور


البته ایشون هم براساس حدس و گمان خودش نظرش رو گفت ولی یه حرف خیلی خوب زد که فعلا به شایعات توجه نکنین و درستون رو بخونین*

----------


## saj8jad

نمیدونم چرا به بچه ها همش استرس و اضطراب وارد میکنن با این کاراشون
98 هر چی که باشه قطعا دو کنکور برگزار خواهد شد ، یکی نظام قدیم و یکی نظام جدید
و باز 98 هر چی باشه قطعا تاثیر معدل برای نظام قدیمی ها بصورت تاثیر مثبت هستش بدون بروبرگرد ، ولی برای نظام جدیدی ها مشخص نیست ممکنه مثبت باشه ، ممکنه هم قطعی باشه ، معلوم نیست اگر هم قطعی باشه باید خرداد 98 روی نهایی ها حسابی وقت بزارن

----------


## Doctor.Mohandes

> نمیدونم چرا به بچه ها همش استرس و اضطراب وارد میکنن با این کاراشون
> 98 هر چی که باشه قطعا دو کنکور برگزار خواهد شد ، یکی نظام قدیم و یکی نظام جدید
> و باز 98 هر چی باشه قطعا تاثیر معدل برای نظام قدیمی ها بصورت تاثیر مثبت هستش بدون بروبرگرد ، ولی برای نظام جدیدی ها مشخص نیست ممکنه مثبت باشه ، ممکنه هم قطعی باشه ، معلوم نیست اگر هم قطعی باشه باید خرداد 98 روی نهایی ها حسابی وقت بزارن


*آخه رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش امروز گفته اینکه 98 به صورت دو کنکور برای نظام جدید و نظام قدیم برگزار بشه قطعی نیست و تکلیف کنکور 98 امروز مشخص میشه ...
**منبع
*

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

واقعا فقط دنبال شایعه هستین خود خدایی گفت دوتا سوال هست تو98 فقط تاثیرمعدل هنوز معلوم نیس

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *آخه رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش امروز گفته اینکه 98 به صورت دو کنکور برای نظام جدید و نظام قدیم برگزار بشه قطعی نیست و تکلیف کنکور 98 امروز مشخص میشه ...
> **منبع
> *


آخه رئیس آموزش و پرورش کاره ای نیست توی برگزاری کنکور

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *آخه رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش امروز گفته اینکه 98 به صورت دو کنکور برای نظام جدید و نظام قدیم برگزار بشه قطعی نیست و تکلیف کنکور 98 امروز مشخص میشه ...
> **منبع
> *


آخه رئیس آموزش و پرورش کاره ای نیست توی برگزاری کنکور

----------


## arshaa

> آخه رئیس آموزش و پرورش کاره ای نیست توی برگزاری کنکور


اشو چوكو بندر چه ايجا فعالن

----------


## Karo1999

> *آخه رئیس مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش امروز گفته اینکه 98 به صورت دو کنکور برای نظام جدید و نظام قدیم برگزار بشه قطعی نیست و تکلیف کنکور 98 امروز مشخص میشه ...
> **منبع
> *


حرف اول و آخر رو سنجشیا می زنن دیدی که امروز هم خبری نشد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان 2تا وویس گوش دادم تو کانال اقای هامون سبطی و بیش از پیش متوجه فاجعه تاثیر معدل شدم حتی برای معدل های 20 دیگه معدل 18به پایین که بماند :Yahoo (101): حتما گوش بدید و در ادرس پیج مسوولان که گذاشتند اعتراضتونو مطرح کنید

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahtab sdghn


دوستان 2تا وویس گوش دادم تو کانال اقای هامون سبطی و بیش از پیش متوجه فاجعه تاثیر معدل شدم حتی برای معدل های 20 دیگه معدل 18به پایین که بماندحتما گوش بدید و در ادرس پیج مسوولان که گذاشتند اعتراضتونو مطرح کنید


دقیقا درست میگن
حتی معدل 20 هم با تاثیر قطعی ضرر میکنه دیگه چه برسه به بقیه
نظام اموزشی ما از بیخ و بن مشکل داره*

----------


## Dr_Np7

> دوستان 2تا وویس گوش دادم تو کانال اقای هامون سبطی و بیش از پیش متوجه فاجعه تاثیر معدل شدم حتی برای معدل های 20 دیگه معدل 18به پایین که بماندحتما گوش بدید و در ادرس پیج مسوولان که گذاشتند اعتراضتونو مطرح کنید


جدی میگی؟؟ :Yahoo (2): خب اینجوری ک‌بقیع میگن سال98مانظام‌قدیمابدبختیم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr_Np7

> دوستان 2تا وویس گوش دادم تو کانال اقای هامون سبطی و بیش از پیش متوجه فاجعه تاثیر معدل شدم حتی برای معدل های 20 دیگه معدل 18به پایین که بماندحتما گوش بدید و در ادرس پیج مسوولان که گذاشتند اعتراضتونو مطرح کنید


جدی میگی؟؟ :Yahoo (2): خب اینجوری ک‌بقیع میگن سال98مانظام‌قدیمابدبختیم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> جدی میگی؟؟خب اینجوری ک‌بقیع میگن سال98مانظام‌قدیمابدبختیم


بله اگه قطعی بشه بدبخت میشیم و عملا امیدی نیست ولی خب هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست من از ایشون تو کانال پرسیدم گفتن امکان نداره قطعی کنن چون عاقلانه نیست و دور از عدالته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> بله اگه قطعی بشه بدبخت میشیم و عملا امیدی نیست ولی خب هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست من از ایشون تو کانال پرسیدم گفتن امکان نداره قطعی کنن چون عاقلانه نیست و دور از عدالته


نگفت که به مسئولین هم گفته که قطعی شدن معدل فاجعه هست؟

----------


## Karo1999

> بله اگه قطعی بشه بدبخت میشیم و عملا امیدی نیست ولی خب هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست من از ایشون تو کانال پرسیدم گفتن امکان نداره قطعی کنن چون عاقلانه نیست و دور از عدالته


کی گفته امکان نداره قطعی کنن چون عاقلانه نیست و دور از عدالته؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

یک سر به کانال اقای هامپن سبطی بزنید ایشون یک تپضیحاته مختصری دادن و اینکه از پارسال حرفایه این اقایون رو جمع اوری کردن و خودتون متوجه میشید که چقدر حرفاشون غیرقابل اطمینانه و از پارسال چقدر نظر دادن که بعدا عوضش کردن حتی نظره وزیرو رئیس سازمان سنجش هم تو این یکسال چند بار عوض شده و تو حرفاشون تناقض داره و از همه مهم تر که این حرفشون مشکلیه ریاضی داره و اگه چنین اتفاقی بیفته نتایج نظام قدیمی ها بهتر میشه چون شما حتی اگه معدلت بیست هم باشه رتبت و ترازت تو کنکور بدتر میشه اینجا نمیشه توضیح داد شما ویس این اقارو گوش بدید متوجه میشید که اینم یه حرف بی اساس دیگس

----------


## Dr.arash123

:Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## artim

هر تصمیم جدیدی بگیرن مثل همه تصمیمات همیشگی ب ضرر ملت هست

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> کی گفته امکان نداره قطعی کنن چون عاقلانه نیست و دور از عدالته؟


از استاد هامون سبطی پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن خودشون هم پیگیر این موضوع هستن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> نگفت که به مسئولین هم گفته که قطعی شدن معدل فاجعه هست؟


برای مسوولین هم مقالاتی ارسال کردن و همچنین با خبرگزاری ها هم مصاحبه داشتن در هر صورت پیگیری میکنن و از داوطلبان هم خواستن که اعتراض رو مودبانه اعلام کنن در صفحه شخصی مسوولین

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4): دوکنکوره ومثبته.......ما رفتیم توغار یاعلی :Yahoo (13):

----------


## mohammad1397

> برای مسوولین هم مقالاتی ارسال کردن و همچنین با خبرگزاری ها هم مصاحبه داشتن در هر صورت پیگیری میکنن و از داوطلبان هم خواستن که اعتراض رو مودبانه اعلام کنن در صفحه شخصی مسوولین


خخخ مگه مسئولین این چیزاحالیشونه!!تصمیم درکارگروه های تخصصی گرفته شده ولی هنوزاعلام نکردن ..خودوزیرعلوم گفته 85درصدداوطلبا طبق نظرسنجی مخالف تاثیرمعدل پیس هرتصمیمی گرفته بشه باعلم به این موضوعه

----------


## Dr.arash123

شمارش معکوس برای اعلام تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوستان من دیشب خواب دیدم اعلام کردن که معدل تو کنکور 98  قطعی هست :Yahoo (110):  بعد هم زرافشان با چهره خندان داشت ميگفت دیدین بالاخره قطعیش کردم تا این که از خواب پریدم به نظرتون تعبیرش چی هست؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان من دیشب خواب دیدم اعلام کردن که معدل تو کنکور 98  قطعی هست بعد هم زرافشان با چهره خندان داشت ميگفت دیدین بالاخره قطعیش کردم تا این که از خواب پریدم به نظرتون تعبیرش چی هست؟


اون خواب نبوده! ، کابوس بوده عزیز!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.arash123

داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی که با مدرک دیپلم آنها متفاوت است شرکت می کنند شامل تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری 98 نمیشوند به طور مثال داوطلبی که دیپلم رشته ی انسانی دارد و قصد دارد که در کنکور تجربی شرکت نماید شامل تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری 98 نمیشود.
واقعا تبعیض تا کی؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## arshaa

> داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی که با مدرک دیپلم آنها متفاوت است شرکت می کنند شامل تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری 98 نمیشوند به طور مثال داوطلبی که دیپلم رشته ی انسانی دارد و قصد دارد که در کنکور تجربی شرکت نماید شامل تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری 98 نمیشود.
> واقعا تبعیض تا کی؟


اتفاقا اين موضوع از سازمان سنجش پرسيدم گفت تاثير ميديم يادم نمياد ولي گفت يطوري يكاري ميكنن

----------


## Dayi

چه زمانی اعلام میکنن؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داوطلبانی که در گروه آزمایشی که با مدرک دیپلم آنها متفاوت است شرکت می کنند شامل تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری 98 نمیشوند به طور مثال داوطلبی که دیپلم رشته ی انسانی دارد و قصد دارد که در کنکور تجربی شرکت نماید شامل تاثیر معدل در کنکور سراسری 98 نمیشود.
> واقعا تبعیض تا کی؟


کی گفته؟
منبع این متن کجاست؟

----------


## Karo1999

*واقعا تا قبل از اینکه فایل های صوتی دکتر هامون سبطی و توضیحات کامل رو نشنیده بودم از عمق فاجعه تاثیر قطعی معدل حتی برای معدل 20 خبر نداشتم حتما اگه می تونید این دو لینک مذکور رو مطالعه کنید و بشنوید :

1-* بررسی موشکافانه تأثیر معدل امتحان نهایی بر نتیجه کنکور : http://daryaftpub.com/tasir-moaddel-sadeghi/
2-چرا تأثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در نتایج کنکور ناعادلانه و فاجعه بار است؟ (صوتی) : تأثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 98 – نشر دریافت

----------


## Dr.arash123

> حالااگه این شکلی درست باشه به ضررماتجربی هاکه کنکورتجربی میدیم تموم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اگه درست باشه اره دیگه

----------


## saj8jad

> حالااگه این شکلی درست باشه به ضررماتجربی هاکه کنکورتجربی میدیم تموم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


درود
معلوم نیست آبجی ، الان وضعیت یطوری شده که سگ هم صاحبش رو نمیشناسه!

----------


## Dr.arash123

> حالاکی اینوگفته ازکجامعلوم معترودرسته واسه کنکور97هم همینه؟؟؟؟
> پ.ن:دوروزه دارم به جای عشقم(پزشکی تهران)به پزشکی شهرستان فکرمیکنم


درکت می کنم :Y (446):

----------


## mohammad1397

> حالااگه این شکلی درست باشه به ضررماتجربی هاکه کنکورتجربی میدیم تموم میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تاثیرمیدن اما کم یه داوطلب انسانی بخواد تجربی کنکوربده پدرش درمیاد اگه باشن خیلی کمن براریاضی ها18درصدتاثیرمیدن ...نحوه محاسبه ترازی که هامون سبطی میگه هیچ جا تاییدنشده

----------


## Dr.arash123

[QUOTE=mohammad1397;1309420]تاثیرمیدن اما کم یه داوطلب انسانی بخواد تجربی کنکوربده پدرش درمیاد اگه باشن خیلی کمن براریاضی ها18درصدتاثیرمیدن ...نحوه محاسبه ترازی که هامون سبطی میگه هیچ جا تاییدنشده
ممد خبر جدید از معدل نداری؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

[QUOTE=arash123;1309422]


> تاثیرمیدن اما کم یه داوطلب انسانی بخواد تجربی کنکوربده پدرش درمیاد اگه باشن خیلی کمن براریاضی ها18درصدتاثیرمیدن ...نحوه محاسبه ترازی که هامون سبطی میگه هیچ جا تاییدنشده
> ممد خبر جدید از معدل نداری؟


نه یکی باید باهاشون مصاحبه کنه تاجون بکنن حرف بزنن

----------


## Karo1999

> کی گفته؟
> منبع این متن کجاست؟


توجه کنید که نمره ی نهایی با تراز کنکور به دست آمده جمع می شود و تقسیم بر دو می شود. (در تاثیر 50%)

1- داوطلبان کنکوری که دارای مدرک دیپلم 84 یا ماقبل آن هستند که تعداد آن ها کم نیست نمره ی دیپلم این اشخاص تاثیری در کنکور ندارد و اگر به تراز بالایی دست یابند چون معدل در تراز آن ها تاثیری ندارد همان تراز برایشان باقی می ماند.

2- داوطلبان کنکور تغییر رشته ایی. (چون دانش آموز ریاضی نمره زیست ندارد بنابراین هنگام مشخص کردن نمره زیست از نمره تراز کنکور استفاده می شود)

تأثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 98 – نشر دریافت

----------


## mohammad1397

> توجه کنید که نمره ی نهایی با تراز کنکور به دست آمده جمع می شود و تقسیم بر دو می شود. (در تاثیر 50%)
> 
> 1- داوطلبان کنکوری که دارای مدرک دیپلم 84 یا ماقبل آن هستند که تعداد آن ها کم نیست نمره ی دیپلم این اشخاص تاثیری در کنکور ندارد و اگر به تراز بالایی دست یابند چون معدل در تراز آن ها تاثیری ندارد همان تراز برایشان باقی می ماند.
> 
> 2- داوطلبان کنکور تغییر رشته ایی. (چون دانش آموز ریاضی نمره زیست ندارد بنابراین هنگام مشخص کردن نمره زیست از نمره تراز کنکور استفاده می شود)
> 
> تأثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال 98 – نشر دریافت


50درصد که اصلا نمیشه چون پیشنهادبهداشت وعلوم وسنجش 30درصده

----------


## Dr.arash123

> 50درصد که اصلا نمیشه چون پیشنهادبهداشت وعلوم وسنجش 30درصده


فقط یه تاثیر مثبت کم داره

----------


## Karo1999

> 50درصد که اصلا نمیشه چون پیشنهادبهداشت وعلوم وسنجش 30درصده


همون 30% هم تاثیر قطعی بشه زهر خودشو میریزه که هیچ زیر 19 باید پزشکی و کلا رتبه شدن رو به گور ببره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Django

> حالاکی اینوگفته ازکجامعلوم معتبرودرسته واسه کنکور97هم همینه؟؟؟؟
> پ.ن:دوروزه دارم به جای عشقم(پزشکی تهران)به پزشکی شهرستان فکرمیکنم


برای کنکور 97 چیزی درسته که تو دفترچه اومده باشه.
من خوندمش. جاییش گمونم نوشته بود تاثیر داره معدل تغییر رشته ای ها هم. ولی کمتر.فرمول داشت.

----------


## mohammad1397

> همون 30% هم تاثیر قطعی بشه زهر خودشو میریزه که هیچ زیر 19 باید پزشکی و کلا رتبه شدن رو به گور ببره


یهو دیدی 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی قطعی بشه 25درصدسوم مثبت یابرعکس یاهردوقطعی شدن درهرصورت لین محاسبه ترازی که سبطی میگه به همین سادگی نیست

----------


## Karo1999

> برای کنکور 97 چیزی درسته که تو دفترچه اومده باشه.
> من خوندمش. جاییش گمونم نوشته بود تاثیر داره معدل تغییر رشته ای ها هم. ولی کمتر.فرمول داشت.


فکر کنم تو درس های مشترک تفاوتی نداره فقط تو درس های غیر مشترک تبصره می خوره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> همون 30% هم تاثیر قطعی بشه زهر خودشو میریزه که هیچ زیر 19 باید پزشکی و کلا رتبه شدن رو به گور ببره


باید مثبت شه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fff44

نمرات پیش دانشگاهی هم میشه ترمیم کرد؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> یهو دیدی 5درصدپیش دانشگاهی قطعی بشه 25درصدسوم مثبت یابرعکس یاهردوقطعی شدن درهرصورت لین محاسبه ترازی که سبطی میگه به همین سادگی نیست


نمیشه یکی مثبت باشه یکی منفی که یا هر دو مثبته یا قطعی

----------


## mohammad1397

> نمیشه یکی مثبت باشه یکی منفی که یا هر دو مثبته یا قطعی


سال 95قراربود سوم قطعی باشه پیش مثبت که دیوان عدالت لغوکرد

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سال 95قراربود سوم قطعی باشه پیش مثبت که دیوان عدالت لغوکرد


یه سوال بازم دیوان می تونه کاری کنه یانه؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> یه سوال بازم دیوان می تونه کاری کنه یانه؟


نه

----------


## Dr.arash123

> همون 30% هم تاثیر قطعی بشه زهر خودشو میریزه که هیچ زیر 19 باید پزشکی و کلا رتبه شدن رو به گور ببره


اقای سبطی هر چیز رو غلط بگه اون قسمت از حرف هش که گفته بود 27 هزار نفر طبق امار سنجش بین 19.75 تا 20 معدلشون هس چی این که غلط نیست این جوری معدل های 19 هم باید برن ترمیم دیگه اصلا این جوری که نمیشه همه برن ترمیم که یعنی ما معدل 18 نمی خواییم؟ نمیشه که تازه خیلی از معدل پایین ها بودن که رتبه های بهتری از معدل 20 ها اوردن باید حداقل برای سال 98 مثبت شه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

> اقای سبطی هر چیز رو غلط بگه اون قسمت از حرف هش که گفته بود 27 هزار نفر طبق امار سنجش بین 19.75 تا 20 معدلشون هس چی این که غلط نیست این جوری معدل های 19 هم باید برن ترمیم دیگه اصلا این جوری که نمیشه همه برن ترمیم که یعنی ما معدل 18 نمی خواییم؟ نمیشه که تازه خیلی از معدل پایین ها بودن که رتبه های بهتری از معدل 20 ها اوردن باید حداقل برای سال 98 مثبت شه


الان بحث اونا این نیست که چیکار کنن به نفع داوطلبا باشه بحث اینه میخوان وزن کنکور98کم بشه الان برانظام جدیدا تصمیماشون گرفتن معدل دوازدهم به احتمال زیاد قطعی هست حالا مشکلشون اینه بانظام قدیما چیکارکنن وقتی قراره سوالاشون هم متفاوت باشه

----------


## NVIDIA

*ترمیم معدل واسه اموزش و پرورش سود داره بخاطر همین بعید نیست تاثیر رو قطعی کنن بعد بگن هرکی دوس داره بره ترمیم*

----------


## Karo1999

> *ترمیم معدل واسه اموزش و پرورش سود داره بخاطر همین بعید نیست تاثیر رو قطعی کنن بعد بگن هرکی دوس داره بره ترمیم*


دست آموزش و پرورش بود حتما قطعی می کرد ولی الان باید سازمان سنجش رو هم قانع کنه این بهترین کاریه که میشه انجام داد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

با وجود این همه اعتراض که از سهمیه ها گرفتن واقعا حوصله دارن بازم اعتراض شه واسه معدل؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> الان بحث اونا این نیست که چیکار کنن به نفع داوطلبا باشه بحث اینه میخوان وزن کنکور98کم بشه الان برانظام جدیدا تصمیماشون گرفتن معدل دوازدهم به احتمال زیاد قطعی هست حالا مشکلشون اینه بانظام قدیما چیکارکنن وقتی قراره سوالاشون هم متفاوت باشه


سلام دوست عزیز وقت بخیر.

حقیقتش تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم خیلی خیلی بعید میدونم بین نظام جدید و نظام قدیم توی نحوه ی تاثیر معدل فرق بزارن یا هر دو مثبت میشه یا هر دو قطعی .

راجب نحوه ی تاثیر معدل هم تا اونجایی که اینور اونور خوندم و چندین ساله که دارم کاراشون رو میبینم هر ساله آموزش پرورش زور میزده که تاثیر قطعی بشه و هر سال مخالف تاثیر مثبت بودن (دلیلشم کاملا واضحه میخوان از این سفره ی پر زرق و برق کنکور یه سهمی هم از طریق ترمیم معدل به جیب بزنن :Yahoo (79): ) اما سنجش و وزارت علوم نمیخواستن تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه حالا اینکه امسال کدومشون حرفشو به کرسی بشونه خدا میداند :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سلام دوست عزیز وقت بخیر.
> 
> حقیقتش تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم خیلی خیلی بعید میدونم بین نظام جدید و نظام قدیم توی نحوه ی تاثیر معدل فرق بزارن یا هر دو مثبت میشه یا هر دو قطعی .
> 
> راجب نحوه ی تاثیر معدل هم تا اونجایی که اینور اونور خوندم و چندین ساله که دارم کاراشون رو میبینم هر ساله آموزش پرورش زور میزده که تاثیر قطعی بشه و هر سال مخالف تاثیر مثبت بودن (دلیلشم کاملا واضحه میخوان از این سفره ی پر زرق و برق کنکور یه سهمی هم از طریق ترمیم معدل به جیب بزنن) اما سنجش و وزارت علوم نمیخواستن تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه حالا اینکه امسال کدومشون حرفشو به کرسی بشونه خدا میداند


اخه این همه نون دارن می خورن بسشون نیست؟ عجب ادم هایی هستن  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اخه این همه نون دارن می خورن بسشون نیست؟ عجب ادم هایی هستن


گردش مالی کنکور اونقدر زیاد و سرسام آوره که میتونه هر وزارتخونه ای رو وسوسه کنه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> گردش مالی کنکور اونقدر زیاد و سرسام آوره که میتونه هر وزارتخونه ای رو وسوسه کنه


منم همینو می گم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fff44

کسی نمیدووووونه؟
نمرات نهایی پیش میشه ترمیم کرد[]

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> کسی نمیدووووونه؟
> نمرات نهایی پیش میشه ترمیم کرد[]


پیش ترمیم نداره

----------


## mohammad1397

> کسی نمیدووووونه؟
> نمرات نهایی پیش میشه ترمیم کرد[]


اگه نشه اموزش پرورش باخاک یکسان میکنیم: :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.arash123

ناموسا امسال اموزش و پرورش دور برداشته ها :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

یکی اموزش و پرورش  :Yahoo (68): و بگیره

----------


## fff44

ما با خاک یکسان میشیم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammad1397

> ناموسا امسال اموزش و پرورش دور برداشته ها


چندساله ولی امسال چون نظام جدید دارن میان میخوان قطعی کنن چون نمیشه امسال مثبت شه سال دیگه قطعی الانم ما نظام قدیما رو اضافی میدونن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ما با خاک یکسان میشیم


دقیقا ناموسا من معدلم 18 هست چرا برم ترمیم اخه ادم زورش میاد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> چندساله ولی امسال چون نظام جدید دارن میان میخوان قطعی کنن چون نمیشه امسال مثبت شه سال دیگه قطعی الانم ما نظام قدیما رو اضافی میدونن


چرا نشه میشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

ل**ت به اموزش و پرورش :Yahoo (43):

----------


## mohammad1397

> چرا نشه میشه


چون سال99هم اعتراض میکنن میگن چطورپارسال مثبت بوده امسال قطعی باتوجه به حرفاشون کاملا معلوم دوازدهم میخوان قطعی کنن

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> چندساله ولی امسال چون نظام جدید دارن میان میخوان قطعی کنن چون نمیشه امسال مثبت شه سال دیگه قطعی الانم ما نظام قدیما رو اضافی میدونن


واقعا موندم این استدلال هارو از کجاتون میارید :Yahoo (110): 

سال 93 و 94 قطعی شد آب از آب تکون نخورد سال 95 دو ماه مونده به کنکور قطعی رو برگردوندن مثبت بازم هیچ اتفاق خاصی نیوفتاد الانم که 96 و 97 مثبت مونده واسه سال 98 هیچ پیش بینی نمیشه کرد

اگر بخوایم با استدلال شما پیش بریم پس کنکوری های 93 و 94 الان دارن جنبش اعتراضی میکنن که چرا واسه ما قطعی بود الان مثبته ؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1397

> واقعا موندم این استدلال هارو از کجاتون میارید
> 
> سال 93 و 94 قطعی شد آب از آب تکون نخورد سال 95 دو ماه مونده به کنکور قطعی رو برگردوندن مثبت بازم هیچ اتفاق خاصی نیوفتاد الانم که 96 و 97 مثبت مونده واسه سال 98 هیچ پیش بینی نمیشه کرد
> 
> اگر بخوایم با استدلال شما پیش بریم پس کنکوری های 93 و 94 الان دارن جنبش اعتراضی میکنن که چرا واسه ما قطعی بود الان مثبته ؟


بله چون دیوان مجبورشون کرد وگرنه تاابد قطعی میموند ولی الان تصمیم گیریشون براساس نظام جدیده احتمالا اموزش پرورش هم تعهد داده که امتحانارو درسلامت کامل برگزارکنه

----------


## Karo1999

> بله چون دیوان مجبورشون کرد وگرنه تاابد قطعی میموند ولی الان تصمیم گیریشون براساس نظام جدیده احتمالا اموزش پرورش هم تعهد داده که امتحانارو درسلامت کامل برگزارکنه


جالب اینجاس امسال انقد گند لو رفتن سوالات امتحانات نهایی بزرگ بود که خود آموزش و پرورش هم اعلام کرد سوالات لو رفته نمی دونم چطور دم از تاثیر قطعی می زنن؟!

----------


## Dr.arash123

:Yahoo (77): 
مردم انقدر این اموجی رو گذاشتم

----------


## hamed_habibi

مثبت  وتمام

----------


## Dr.arash123

> چندساله ولی امسال چون نظام جدید دارن میان میخوان قطعی کنن چون نمیشه امسال مثبت شه سال دیگه قطعی الانم ما نظام قدیما رو اضافی میدونن


می دوني چرا باید سال 98 حداقل مثبت شه چون امتحان نهایی امسال تقلب شد و بدتر از اون خبرش همه جا درز کرد پس با این بهانه ميشه گفت که احتمالا سنجش می تونه دهن آموزش و پرورش رو ببنده که امیدوارم این جوري بشه :Yahoo (110):  اگر هم سال بعد یعنی 99 قطعی شد و بچه ها اعتراض کردن سنجش می تونه بهانه بياره چون سال 98 تقلب شده بود نهایی سال چهارم واسه همین مثبت کرده بودیم  کنکور 98 رو امیدوارم همین جوري بشه :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Fighter1

اقا کسی میدونه پارسال دقیقا چه زمانی تاثیر معدل اعلام شد که ما امسالم بدونیم تقریبا کی اعلام میکنند بابا خلاص بشیم یا اینوری یا اونوری

----------


## Janvaljan

> اقا کسی میدونه پارسال دقیقا چه زمانی تاثیر معدل اعلام شد که ما امسالم بدونیم تقریبا کی اعلام میکنند بابا خلاص بشیم یا اینوری یا اونوری


ابان اعلام کردن.  ولی امسال با پارسال فرق داره. زودتر باید اعلام کنن.

----------


## ali13791379

مثبت بشه جهنم به نفع من :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arshaa

اخرين فرصت براي ترميم معدل سوم خرداد امسال بود پيش دانشگاهي هم كه ترميم نداره فقط دعا كنيد تاثير قطعي نباشه

----------


## Dr.arash123

سدالله عباسی بااشاره به اینکه  نگرانی‌هایی که هنوز در خانواده‌ها نسبت به لو رفتن سؤالات امتحانات نهایی و تأثیر نمرات امتحان نهایی در کنکور وجود دارد، اظهار کرد: گاهی اوقات سهل انگاری برخی از برگزارکنندگان امتحانات باعث می‌شود که این نگرانی ایجاد شود که به نظرم خیلی خوشایند نیست.وی ادامه داد: در سال‌های گذشته هم اتفاقاتی از این دست در برخی از استان‌ها افتاده بود که حتی منجر به لغو امتحان در برخی حوزه‌ها شده بود.عباسی با بیان اینکه باید در زمینه نحوه برگزاری امتحانات، نحوه حراست و حفاظت از سوالات امتحانی و کم و کیف برگزاری امتحانات بازنگری صورت گیرد، افزود: در حال حاضر در ارزشیابی تحصیلی مشکلاتی را داریم که خیلی رضایت بخش نیست آن طور که باید و شاید بچه‌ها از نظر پایه علمی ارزشیابی نمی‌شوند.عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: به دنبال این هستیم که کیفیت آموزشی را بالا ببریم و از نظر سنجش و فرایند ارزشیابی تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان انتظار این است که دقت بیشتری وجود داشته باشد و دانش‌آموزان نمره‌های واقعی خود را به دست بیاورند و اگر نمره‌های دانش‌آموزان واقعی نباشد، آن‌ها انگیزه تحصیلی‌شان را از دست می‌دهند.وی ادامه داد: اگر دانش‌آموزان نمره واقعی‌شان را به دست بیاورند در آن صورت در جذب دانشگاه نیز روند مناسب طی می‌شود ضمن اینکه هدف حذف تدریجی کنکور نیز همین است./ فارس

----------


## fff44

الان گفته اینو یا واسه قبل؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> الان گفته اینو یا واسه قبل؟


والا تازه گفته

----------


## Karo1999

> سدالله عباسی بااشاره به اینکه  نگرانی‌هایی که هنوز در خانواده‌ها نسبت به لو رفتن سؤالات امتحانات نهایی و تأثیر نمرات امتحان نهایی در کنکور وجود دارد، اظهار کرد: گاهی اوقات سهل انگاری برخی از برگزارکنندگان امتحانات باعث می‌شود که این نگرانی ایجاد شود که به نظرم خیلی خوشایند نیست.وی ادامه داد: در سال‌های گذشته هم اتفاقاتی از این دست در برخی از استان‌ها افتاده بود که حتی منجر به لغو امتحان در برخی حوزه‌ها شده بود.عباسی با بیان اینکه باید در زمینه نحوه برگزاری امتحانات، نحوه حراست و حفاظت از سوالات امتحانی و کم و کیف برگزاری امتحانات بازنگری صورت گیرد، افزود: در حال حاضر در ارزشیابی تحصیلی مشکلاتی را داریم که خیلی رضایت بخش نیست آن طور که باید و شاید بچه‌ها از نظر پایه علمی ارزشیابی نمی‌شوند.عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: به دنبال این هستیم که کیفیت آموزشی را بالا ببریم و از نظر سنجش و فرایند ارزشیابی تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان انتظار این است که دقت بیشتری وجود داشته باشد و دانش‌آموزان نمره‌های واقعی خود را به دست بیاورند و اگر نمره‌های دانش‌آموزان واقعی نباشد، آن‌ها انگیزه تحصیلی‌شان را از دست می‌دهند.وی ادامه داد: اگر دانش‌آموزان نمره واقعی‌شان را به دست بیاورند در آن صورت در جذب دانشگاه نیز روند مناسب طی می‌شود ضمن اینکه هدف حذف تدریجی کنکور نیز همین است./ فارس


اینطور که من برداشت کردم یعنی اینکه خوده مجلس هم می دونه سوالات امتحانات نهایی به طور گسترده لو رفته و تاثیر این نمرات در کنکور و یا حتی افزایش درصد موجب اعتراض می شه و ...
خب الان این خبر تاریخش جدیده؟ 
اگه خبر جدید باشه احتمال تاثیر مثبت بیشتر میشه چون مجلسم پشت ماست.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اینطور که من برداشت کردم یعنی اینکه خوده مجلس هم می دونه سوالات امتحانات نهایی به طور گسترده لو رفته و تاثیر این نمرات در کنکور و یا حتی افزایش درصد موجب اعتراض می شه و ...
> خب الان این خبر تاریخش جدیده؟ 
> اگه خبر جدید باشه احتمال تاثیر مثبت بیشتر میشه چون مجلسم پشت ماست.


جدیده

----------


## Dr.arash123

معدل‌های دانش‌آموزان خیلی واقعی نیست!

----------


## Karo1999

> سدالله عباسی بااشاره به اینکه  نگرانی‌هایی که هنوز در خانواده‌ها نسبت به لو رفتن سؤالات امتحانات نهایی و تأثیر نمرات امتحان نهایی در کنکور وجود دارد، اظهار کرد: گاهی اوقات سهل انگاری برخی از برگزارکنندگان امتحانات باعث می‌شود که این نگرانی ایجاد شود که به نظرم خیلی خوشایند نیست.وی ادامه داد: در سال‌های گذشته هم اتفاقاتی از این دست در برخی از استان‌ها افتاده بود که حتی منجر به لغو امتحان در برخی حوزه‌ها شده بود.عباسی با بیان اینکه باید در زمینه نحوه برگزاری امتحانات، نحوه حراست و حفاظت از سوالات امتحانی و کم و کیف برگزاری امتحانات بازنگری صورت گیرد، افزود: در حال حاضر در ارزشیابی تحصیلی مشکلاتی را داریم که خیلی رضایت بخش نیست آن طور که باید و شاید بچه‌ها از نظر پایه علمی ارزشیابی نمی‌شوند.عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: به دنبال این هستیم که کیفیت آموزشی را بالا ببریم و از نظر سنجش و فرایند ارزشیابی تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان انتظار این است که دقت بیشتری وجود داشته باشد و دانش‌آموزان نمره‌های واقعی خود را به دست بیاورند و اگر نمره‌های دانش‌آموزان واقعی نباشد، آن‌ها انگیزه تحصیلی‌شان را از دست می‌دهند.وی ادامه داد: اگر دانش‌آموزان نمره واقعی‌شان را به دست بیاورند در آن صورت در جذب دانشگاه نیز روند مناسب طی می‌شود ضمن اینکه هدف حذف تدریجی کنکور نیز همین است./ فارس


تاریخ : 1397/3/24 (جدیده)
در یک کلام : معدل های دانش آموزان خیلی واقعی نیست.

----------


## mohammad1397

تأیید لو رفتن سؤالات یک امتحان نهایی | فیلم - تگ

----------


## mohammad1397

اینم بخونین گفته دقت اموزش پرورش مثل سنجشه!!

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اینم بخونین گفته دقت اموزش پرورش مثل سنجشه!!


یعنی چی نگفت مثل سنجشه گفت کمتر از سنجش نیست که بازم *روغ گفت

----------


## mohammad1397

> یعنی چی نگفت مثل سنجشه گفت کمتر از سنجش نیست که بازم *روغ گفت


خوب همونه دیگه!!

----------


## Dr.arash123

> خوب همونه دیگه!!


الان می خواي بگي نميشه اعتماد کرد به حرف هاشون؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arshaa

> اینم بخونین گفته دقت اموزش پرورش مثل سنجشه!!


من نميدونم چه اصراري داري وانمود كني تاثر معدل يه طوري ميشه كه دهن هممون سرويس بشه چرا اينقدر منفي بافي و نكته الكي در مياري ؟
طرف به وضوح داره ميگي نمرات نهايي اعتبار نداره

----------


## mohammad1397

> من نميدونم چه اصراري داري وانمود كني تاثر معدل يه طوري ميشه كه دهن هممون سرويس بشه چرا اينقدر منفي بافي و نكته الكي در مياري ؟
> طرف به وضوح داره ميگي نمرات نهايي اعتبار نداره


منفی بافی نیست یعنی میگم هرکی یه حرف میزنه یکی میگه امتحان نهایی درسلامت برگزارمیشه یکی میگه نه

----------


## Dr.arash123

> منفی بافی نیست یعنی میگم هرکی یه حرف میزنه یکی میگه امتحان نهایی درسلامت برگزارمیشه یکی میگه نه


اره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

> الان می خواي بگي نميشه اعتماد کرد به حرف هاشون؟


دقیقا...یکی باید بره خدایی کچل گیربیاره ازش بپرسه حرف اون حرفه

----------


## mohammad1397

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/286909...ر-کنکور

----------


## mohammad1397

این بخونین تابفهمین همه ای گمانه زنی ها مثل تاثیر50درصدی الکیه

----------


## Karo1999

> این بخونین تابفهمین همه ای گمانه زنی ها مثل تاثیر50درصدی الکیه


۶ مرداد ۱۳۹۴ - ۱۰:۵۵ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> این بخونین تابفهمین همه ای گمانه زنی ها مثل تاثیر50درصدی الکیه


مگر این که خدایی کله کچل به دادمون برسه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> این بخونین تابفهمین همه ای گمانه زنی ها مثل تاثیر50درصدی الکیه


مگر این که خدایی کله کچل به دادمون برسه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

> ۶ مرداد ۱۳۹۴ - ۱۰:۵۵


میدونم مال قبلنه یعنی میگم همون موقع هم صحبت ازتاثیر40و50درصدی بود ولی ثابت موند تاوقتی جلسه اصلی تشکیل نشده اینا همه شایعه هست

----------


## Dr.arash123

> میدونم مال قبلنه یعنی میگم همون موقع هم صحبت ازتاثیر40و50درصدی بود ولی ثابت موند تاوقتی جلسه اصلی تشکیل نشده اینا همه شایعه هست


فکر نمی کنی الان یکم سازمان سنجش هم هم سو شده با آموزش و پرورش؟

----------


## arshaa

> این بخونین تابفهمین همه ای گمانه زنی ها مثل تاثیر50درصدی الکیه


الان خدارو صد هزار مرتبه شكر ميكنم برگزاري كنكور و ازمون ورودي دانشگاه ها دست اموزش و پرورش نيست اگه ميبود چيييييي ميشد
كودن ترين ادما هم ميتونن بفهمن اگه تو يه امتحاني تقلب زياد توش باشه تاثير دادنش حماقته  من نميدونم اين اصل ساده چرا اينقدر فهمش مشكله

----------


## mohammad1397

> فکر نمی کنی الان یکم سازمان سنجش هم هم سو شده با آموزش و پرورش؟


سازمان سنجش که همیشه نظراش بااموزش پرورش تضادداشته

----------


## Dr.arash123

صبحت اينه که الان نظر شورای سنجش و دانشجو چی هست و وزنه کدوم طرف سنگینی می کنه از يه طرف آموزش و پرورش که سخت پشت قطعی کردن هست و کوتاه هم نمياد از اون طرف که دستگاه های ديگه هم مخالفت یا موافقتشنو مثل آموزش و پرورش بیان نمی کنن و سکوت کردن آدم ديونه میشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## arshaa

> سازمان سنجش که همیشه نظراش بااموزش پرورش تضادداشته


به نظر من اموزش پرورش رو منحل كنن همه چيزو
بدن دست وزارت علوم

----------


## mohammad1397

> به نظر من اموزش پرورش رو منحل كنن همه چيزو
> بدن دست وزارت علوم


یه زمانی میخواستن ادغام کنن نشد

----------


## mohammad1397

> صبحت اينه که الان نظر شورای سنجش و دانشجو چی هست و وزنه کدوم طرف سنگینی می کنه از يه طرف آموزش و پرورش که سخت پشت قطعی کردن هست و کوتاه هم نمياد از اون طرف که دستگاه های ديگه هم مخالفت یا موافقتشنو مثل آموزش و پرورش بیان نمی کنن و سکوت کردن آدم ديونه میشه


وزارت علوم وسنجش مخالف اموزش پرورش موافق وزارت بهداشت ممتنع :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arshaa

> صبحت اينه که الان نظر شورای سنجش و دانشجو چی هست و وزنه کدوم طرف سنگینی می کنه از يه طرف آموزش و پرورش که سخت پشت قطعی کردن هست و کوتاه هم نمياد از اون طرف که دستگاه های ديگه هم مخالفت یا موافقتشنو مثل آموزش و پرورش بیان نمی کنن و سکوت کردن آدم ديونه میشه


شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو عبارت است از؛
وزير علوم به عنوان رييس
وزير بهداشت
وزير اموزش و پرورش
رييس دانشگاه ازاد
رييس دانشگاه پيام نور
٢ نفر از اساتيد دانشگاه ها يا رييس
رييس سازمان سنجش
٢ عضو كميسيون اموزش(بدون حق راي)

----------


## mohammad1397

> شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو عبارت است از؛
> وزير علوم به عنوان رييس
> وزير بهداشت
> وزير اموزش و پرورش
> رييس دانشگاه ازاد
> رييس دانشگاه پيام نور
> ٢ نفر از اساتيد دانشگاه ها يا رييس
> رييس سازمان سنجش
> ٢ عضو كميسيون اموزش(بدون حق راي)


این فک کنم مال تحصیلات تکمیلیه چون معاونین اموزشی یعنی جناب زرافشان هم هستن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_بالاخره چی شد؟؟_

----------


## Dr.arash123

> _بالاخره چی شد؟؟_


هیچی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arshaa

> این فک کنم مال تحصیلات تکمیلیه چون معاونین اموزشی یعنی جناب زرافشان هم هستن


نه مال همين اموزش عاليه ميتوني تو سايتاي مختلف ببيني

----------


## Karo1999

قطعا با این شرایط و اعلام عید تا شنبه خبری دال بر مشخص کردن تاثیر معدل بر کنکور 98 نخواهیم داشت دوستان دعا کنید بلکه به فکر بیان و کاری رو انجام بدن که به نفع دانش آموزاس موفق و شاد کام باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> قطعا با این شرایط و اعلام عید تا شنبه خبری دال بر مشخص کردن تاثیر معدل بر کنکور 98 نخواهیم داشت دوستان دعا کنید بلکه به فکر بیان و کاری رو انجام بدن که به نفع دانش آموزاس موفق و شاد کام باشید


خدا کنه آرامش قبل از طوفان نباشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Janvaljan

واقعا نمیدونم وقتی بالای ۸۰ درصد کنکوریا مخالف تاثیر معدل هستن ، وقتی هر سال داره دو سه تا امتحان نهایی لو میره ، وقتی سطح سوالات نهایی در برابر سوالات کنکور خیلی پایین تره ، وقتی خودشون میگن کنکور استرس زاست ، یعنی الان فکر میکنن تاثیر قطعی معدل قرار  به عنوان یک ارامش بخش عمل کنه !!!!  یا نه این خودش یک استرس مضاعفه و ....، با این همه بعضی از اینا چرا مدافع تاثیر معدل قطعی هستن ؟؟؟؟؟؟ شاید هدفشون اینه کاسه کوزه کانون و گزینه ۲ و گاج ، هزار موسسه و مشاور دیگر و جمعش کنن، اولا نصف اینا از خودتونن و با شما ها هزار جور قرارداد مالی دارن ، بعد الان دکون ، دکون کنکوره فقط ، بعدا میشه دکون معدل نهایی + دکون کنکور. 

خیلی بعید نیست کانون و بقیه موسسات  تا حالا رو کنکور مانور میدادن ، از حالا هم کنکور هم معدل ، ازموناشون میشه هر هفته ، یه هفته ازمون تشریحی اختصاصا برای کسب معدل بیست ، هفته بعد ازمون تستی اختصاصا برای کسب رتبه برتر . ۲۶ ازمون سالانه میشه ، ۵۲ ازمون در سال ، ازمونا دو برابر ، در امد دو برابر.. به به .

----------


## Karo1999

خداوندا شادی گل تیم ملی در برابر مراکش را با تاثیر قطعی کنکور از ما نگیر چرا که ما گل نزدیم گل به خودی حریف بود :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Elahe_

چي شد ؟ :/

----------


## Karo1999

> چي شد ؟ :/


هنوز هیچ خبری نشده!

----------


## Dr.arash123

آیا می شود یک دفعه ای تاثیر معدل به 50 درصد برسد؟ بیایید روند تغییرات معدل را از سال 1390 تا 1396 بررسی کنیم تا متوجه شوید که امکانی ندارد یک باره و در یک کنکور تاثیر معدل به 50 برسد:
در کنکور سال 1390: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
در کنکور سال 1391: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
در کنکور سال 1392: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
در کنکور سال 1393: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد قطعی بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
در کنکور سال 1394: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد قطعی بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
در کنکور سال 1395: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت دارد.
در کنکور سال 1396: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت دارد.
در کنکور سال 1397: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت دارد.
حالا چطور می شود یک باره به 50 درصد برسد وقتی این همه سال ثابت بوده است و در نهایت 5 درصد به آن اضافه شده است؟ به هیچ وجه شاهد این نخواهیم بود که ناگهان تاثیر معدل به 50 برسد و اگر بخواهند به 50 درصد برسانند بایستی طی چند سال این روند افزایش را در نظر بگیرند.
نکته: در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر مثبت به صورت قطعی بود دیوان عدالت و مجلس شورای اسلامی با ورود به بحث تاثیر معدل باعث شدند تا تاثیر به صورت مثبت باشد و بعید است که روند تاثیر قطعی معدل به کنکور بازگردد زیرا نیاز به تصویب مجلس شورای اسلامی دارد.
این صحبت های يه مشاور هست که تحلیل خودش رو گفته نظرتون چی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Fighter1

باید صبر کرد دیگه حداقل خیلی طول بکشه بعد کنکور 97 تکلیف معلکم میشه تقریبا 10 تیر خداکنه مثبت بشه خیلی از بچه ها وخانواده هارو دارن ازار میدن با کاراشون مثبت کنید تاثیرو انقدر بچه های مردمو اذیت نکنید

----------


## Fighter1

اره تحلیل همه  مشاورا اینه که این کار واقعا برخلاف عقل و غیر کارشناسی شوه. است و مطمعنا بار کج به مقصد نمیرود وبه لطف خدا تاثیر مثبته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> آیا می شود یک دفعه ای تاثیر معدل به 50 درصد برسد؟ بیایید روند تغییرات معدل را از سال 1390 تا 1396 بررسی کنیم تا متوجه شوید که امکانی ندارد یک باره و در یک کنکور تاثیر معدل به 50 برسد:
> در کنکور سال 1390: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
> در کنکور سال 1391: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
> در کنکور سال 1392: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
> در کنکور سال 1393: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد قطعی بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
> در کنکور سال 1394: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد قطعی بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی هیچ تاثیری نداشته است.
> در کنکور سال 1395: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت دارد.
> در کنکور سال 1396: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت دارد.
> در کنکور سال 1397: تاثیر معدل نهایی سال سوم دبیرستان 25 درصد مثبت بوده است و سال پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت دارد.
> ...


اگه گفته های این مشاور رو در کنار اظهارات عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس بزاریم که تازگی ها اظهاراتی داشته درباره تاثیر معدل می بینیم که مجلس زیاد موافق تاثیر قطعی معدل در حال حاضر در کنکور نیست و با توجه به این که طبق گفته اون مشاور تاثیر معدل باید به تصویب مجلس برسه ميشه تا حدودی فعلا امیدوار بود که وزنه مثبت بودن معدل سنگین تر هست ولی بازم باید توجه کنیم که این جا ايرانه و احتماله این که هر اتفاقی رخ بده هست :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Karo1999

> اگه گفته های این مشاور رو در کنار اظهارات عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس بزاریم که تازگی ها اظهاراتی داشته درباره تاثیر معدل می بینیم که مجلس زیاد موافق تاثیر قطعی معدل در حال حاضر در کنکور نیست و با توجه به این که طبق گفته اون مشاور تاثیر معدل باید به تصویب مجلس برسه ميشه تا حدودی فعلا امیدوار بود که وزنه مثبت بودن معدل سنگین تر هست ولی بازم باید توجه کنیم که این جا ايرانه و احتماله این که هر اتفاقی رخ بده هست


الان تنها طرف تاثیر قطعی آموزش و پرورشه که امیدوارم به راه راست هدایت شه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگه گفته های این مشاور رو در کنار اظهارات عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس بزاریم که تازگی ها اظهاراتی داشته درباره تاثیر معدل می بینیم که مجلس زیاد موافق تاثیر قطعی معدل در حال حاضر در کنکور نیست و با توجه به این که طبق گفته اون مشاور تاثیر معدل باید به تصویب مجلس برسه ميشه تا حدودی فعلا امیدوار بود که وزنه مثبت بودن معدل سنگین تر هست ولی بازم باید توجه کنیم که این جا ايرانه و احتماله این که هر اتفاقی رخ بده هست


مجلس اختیار به شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجو داده وهرمصوبه ای بکنن لازم الاجراست ..تا یک ماه دیگه داداش تحلیل بکنی که کی چی گفته راه به جایی نمیبره باید صبرکرد زودترجلسه کوفتی تشکیل بدن تا یه چیزی تصویب کنن تکلیف داوطلبارو مشخص کنن مطمئنا قبل تابستون معلوم نیشه چون داوطلبا میخوان برنامه ریزی کنن زمان  کنکور هم درهمون جلسه تعیین میکنن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> مجلس اختیار به شورای سنجش وپذیرش دانشجو داده وهرمصوبه ای بکنن لازم الاجراست ..تا یک ماه دیگه داداش تحلیل بکنی که کی چی گفته راه به جایی نمیبره باید صبرکرد زودترجلسه کوفتی تشکیل بدن تا یه چیزی تصویب کنن تکلیف داوطلبارو مشخص کنن مطمئنا قبل تابستون معلوم نیشه چون داوطلبا میخوان برنامه ریزی کنن زمان  کنکور هم درهمون جلسه تعیین میکنن


فکر نکنم همچين اختیاری داده باشه. احتمالاً شورای سنجش و دانشجو فقط تعیین کننده نوع تاثیر و درصد تاثیر معدل هست و تصویب و لازم الاجرا شدنش رو باید مجلس تصويب کنه اگه غیر از این بود اون مشاور می گفت و ظاهرا هم مجلس موافق قطعی شدن در حال حاضر نیست

----------


## mohammad1397

> فکر نکنم همچين اختیاری داده باشه. احتمالاً شورای سنجش و دانشجو فقط تعیین کننده نوع تاثیر و درصد تاثیر معدل هست و تصویب و لازم الاجرا شدنش رو باید مجلس تصويب کنه اگه غیر از این بود اون مشاور می گفت و ظاهرا هم مجلس موافق قطعی شدن در حال حاضر نیست


مگه معاهده هست که بعد دولت مجلس تصویب کنه :Yahoo (4): مجلس همیشه قانون میذاره دولت هم اجرامیکنه که اصلاحیه سال95 هم این اختیار نه به اموزش پرورش نه به سازمان سنجش داده گفته باید درشورای سنجش تصویب شه ..هنوزم هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتن هرچی دیرتراعلام بشه احتمال مثبت بودن بیشتره

----------


## Dr.arash123

> مگه معاهده هست که بعد دولت مجلس تصویب کنهمجلس همیشه قانون میذاره دولت هم اجرامیکنه که اصلاحیه سال95 هم این اختیار نه به اموزش پرورش نه به سازمان سنجش داده گفته باید درشورای سنجش تصویب شه ..هنوزم هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتن هرچی دیرتراعلام بشه احتمال مثبت بودن بیشتره


ميشه آخرین اصلاحیه قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو رو اینجا بزاری لطفا؟اون چیزی که من تو اصلاحیه میبینم اينه که شورا تعیین کننده هست ولی تو قانون نگفته کدوم نهاد باید تصویب کنه فقط گفته قانون پس از تصویب لازم الاجراست که طبق گفته های اون مشاور احتمالا توی مجلس تصویب ميشه و در ثانی اصلا دوباره اون قانون رو باید اصلاح کنن چون واسه پایه دوازدهم شرایط  تاثیر معدل ذکر نشده تا حالا هم که هیچ کاری نکردن تازه طرح دو نوع سوال هم در کنکور 98 نیاز به تصویب مجلس داره که هنوز تصویبش نکردن و فعلا سر سهمیه ها موندن خدا ميدونه کی می خوان کار رو تمام کنن

----------


## Dr.arash123

Up

----------


## Karo1999

> Up


مگه مطالب کنکور قدیم و جدید مشابه نیست و پیش رو روی کلاس 10 و 11 و 12 پخش نکردن چرا یه نوع سوال با محوریت هر دو نظام برگزار نمی کنن؟!

----------


## Dr.arash123

> مگه مطالب کنکور قدیم و جدید مشابه نیست و پیش رو روی کلاس 10 و 11 و 12 پخش نکردن چرا یه نوع سوال با محوریت هر دو نظام برگزار نمی کنن؟!


خب دو نوع سوال می دن ديگه جا هايي که مشترک هست که سوالات یکسان هست جاهایی که نیست سوالات متفاوت و مطابق با کتاب هر نظام هست مشکل کجاست الان؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Karo1999

> خب همین کار رو می خوان بکنن ديگه مشکل چی الان؟


یعنی به جای کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید یه کنکور بزارن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> یعنی به جای کنکور نظام قدیم و جدید یه کنکور بزارن


يه کنکور هست با دو نوع سوال

----------


## unlucky

> خب دو نوع سوال می دن ديگه جا هايي که مشترک هست که سوالات یکسان هست جاهایی که نیست سوالات متفاوت و مطابق با کتاب هر نظام هست مشکل کجاست الان؟


داش اینو از کجا اوردی که یه تعدادی سوالات مشترک هست ؟؟
منبع رسمی اعلام کرده ؟؟

----------


## Karo1999



----------


## amirhossien000

> 


بالاخره رسما اعلام شد دونوع سواله؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

> بالاخره رسما اعلام شد دونوع سواله؟؟


يك ماهي ميشه رسما اعلام شده خود سازمان سنجش اعلام كرده

----------


## amirhossien000

> يك ماهي ميشه رسما اعلام شده خود سازمان سنجش اعلام كرده


اخه هر کی حرف میزنه میگه باید بررسی بشه

----------


## arshaa

پاسخ سيستم سازمان سنجش درباره كنكور ٩٨

----------


## Dr.arash123

> پاسخ سيستم سازمان سنجش درباره كنكور ٩٨


درباره تاثیر معدل هم سوال کردی؟

----------


## arshaa

> درباره تاثیر معدل هم سوال کردی؟


نه چون اگه سوال ميكردم ميگفت
شرايط ازمون سراسري ٩٨ متعاقبااعلام خواهد شد

----------


## Dr.arash123

شرط حذف کنکور - تابناک

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط arshaa



پاسخ سيستم سازمان سنجش درباره كنكور ٩٨


الان یکی میاد میگه 
این الکیه من با کارمند بایگانی وزارت آموزش و پرورش به صورت FACE TO FACE صحبت کردم و ایشون گفتن معلوم نیست_

----------


## Sokot1356

انشالله تاثیر بدن  برای ما خوبه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

هنوز خبری نشده؟پس کی اعلام میکنن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> انشالله تاثیر بدن  برای ما خوبه


اگه منظورت از تاثیر تاثیر قطعی هست ندن خیلی خیلی بهتر هست حتی برای کسانی که معدل های خیلی خوب دارن

----------


## Elahe_

> انشالله تاثیر بدن  برای ما خوبه


اگه تاثير بدن حتي اگه معدلت ١٩/٩٩ هم باشه ضرر ميكني
اگه هم معدلت بيسته كه حرفي ندارم :/

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> انشالله تاثیر بدن  برای ما خوبه


شما احتمالا فارغ التحصیل قبل 84هستی که برات خوبه و معدل هیچ تاثیری نداره در غیر اینصورت به ضرر همه هست حتی معدل بیست چون 2ازمون با ارزش یکسان نیست و تراز کنکور و نهایی خییییلی متفاوته

----------


## mohammad1397

تاثیرقطعی منتفی شده

----------


## mohammad1397

شرط حذف کنکور/ بررسی طرح اصلاح ظرفیت های کنکور در مجلس - خبرگزاری یوپنا

----------


## mohammad1397

زاهدی ازموافقان تاثیرقطعی بود که الان میگه ازمون عای نهایی استانداردنیست

----------


## Dr.arash123

احتمالا به خاطر تقلب اخیر در امتحانات نظرش تغییر کرده

----------


## Dr.arash123

ولی بازم صد درصدی نیست

----------


## mohammad1397

> ولی بازم صد درصدی نیست


همین که تا الان اموزش پرورش لال شده یعنی احتمال قطعی خیلی کم شده قراربودسه هفته پیش اعلام بشه

----------


## arshaa

> ولی بازم صد درصدی نیست


اقا چرا الكي دوست داري جو منفي بدي
اصن تاثير معدل قراره قطعي بشه حالا كه چي ميخواي چيكار كني؟

----------


## zahra1900

پس دیگه دوستان خیالمون راحت باشه واس 98؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohammad1397

فیلم/ هشدار ویژه رهبر انقلاب به مسئولان علمی کشور/ کاهش 50 درصدی داوطلبان کنکور رشته ریاضی - خبرگزاری فارس      خخخ حالا دوروزدیگه میگن دیپلمه های  ریاضی حق کنکورتجربی ندارن

----------


## saj8jad

> فیلم/ هشدار ویژه رهبر انقلاب به مسئولان علمی کشور/ کاهش 50 درصدی داوطلبان کنکور رشته ریاضی - خبرگزاری فارس      خخخ حالا دوروزدیگه میگن دیپلمه های  ریاضی حق کنکورتجربی ندارن


هه!
بگذریم! امروز كه از خواب پاشدم يه سر رفتم تو سايت فيفا كه ببينم هنوز سه امتيازمون سر جاش هست يا نه؟!
بالاخره اينجا ايرانه ، عجيب نيست اگه دو امتيازشو بِدن به لبنان

----------


## Karo1999

> انشالله تاثیر بدن  برای ما خوبه


این کامنت شما عجیب ترین چیزیه گه بعد از وضع تحصیل تو ایران و وعده مسعولین محترم دیدم :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Karo1999

رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس گفت: شرط حذف کنکور این است که آموزش و پرورش بتواند آزمون های استاندارد را برای سه سال آخر دوره دبیرستان برگزار کند.به گزارش مهر، محمدمهدی زاهدی درباره آخرین وضعیت حذف کنکور گفت: قانون حذف کنکور توسط مجلس تصویب و به دولت ارسال شده است.وی ادامه داد: براساس قانون باید کنکور تا سال ۹۸ حذف شود و امسال آخرین سالی باشد که کنکور برگزار می شود.رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس افزود: اما احتمال برگزاری کنکور سال ۹۸ هم وجود دارد، چون متاسفانه آموزش و پرورش نتوانسته آزمون های استاندارد برگزار کند.زاهدی تاکید کرد: شرط حذف کنکور این است که آموزش و پرورش بتواند آزمون های استاندارد را برای سه سال آخر دوره دبیرستان برگزار کند.رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس درباره اصلاح سهمیه های کنکور نیز گفت: برای اصلاح ظرفیت های کنکور طرحی ارائه شده که در انتظار تصمیم مجلس درباره آن هستیم.
هردم از این باغ بری می رسد :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Fighter1

بابا اعلان کنید تورو به قذان میخوایم برنامه ریزی کنیم درس بخونیم

----------


## Fighter1

بابا اعلان کنید تورو به قذان میخوایم برنامه ریزی کنیم درس بخونیم😭😭😭😭

----------


## Karo1999

سلام مجدد دوستان کسی اطلاع داره نحوه ی پذیرش کنکور 98 نظام قدیم و جدید چطوره؟

----------


## Karo1999

درباره تاثیر معدل خبر جدیدی نشده؟

----------


## Karo1999

ایلنا/ وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری تاکید کرد: در صورت حذف کنکور برای دانشگاه‌ها و رشته‌های پرطرفدار، ما یک آزمون مسابقه‌ای علاوه بر ارزیابی‌های علمی و سابقه تحصیلی لازم خواهیم داشت.


منصور غلامی در رابطه با آخرین وضعیت حذف کنکور گفت: این موضوع هم‌اکنون در حال بررسی شدن در کارگروه‌های کارشناسی است. وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم‌اینک بخشی از این موضوع را در دست دارد تا شاخصه‌ها و استانداردهای لازم برای ارزیابی‌های تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان در حین تحصیل در دوره‌های متوسطه را تنظیم کند. وی با بیان اینکه وزارت آموزش و پرورش پس از تنظیم این شاخصه‌ها و استانداردها باید آنها را به کمیته مشترک میان وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش بیاورد، اظهار داشت: دانشگاه‌های ما هم باید بپذیرند که براساس آن شاخصه‌ها و استانداردها از میان داوطلبان، بهترین دانشجوها را برای رشته‌های که دارند، انتخاب کنند. وزیر علوم ادامه داد: در واقع، کار اصلی در حوزه وزارت آموزش و پرورش است تا شاخصه‌ها و استانداردهای ارزیابی را در طول تحصیل ارائه دهد. غلامی در پاسخ به این سوال که چه تمهیدی برای انتخاب رشته‌های پرطرفدار اندیشیده شده است؟ تصریح کرد: برای دانشگاه‌ها و رشته‌های پرطرفدار، ما یک آزمون مسابقه‌ای علاوه بر ارزیابی‌های علمی و سابقه تحصیلی لازم خواهیم داشت.

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> ایلنا/ وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری تاکید کرد: در صورت حذف کنکور برای دانشگاه‌ها و رشته‌های پرطرفدار، ما یک آزمون مسابقه‌ای علاوه بر ارزیابی‌های علمی و سابقه تحصیلی لازم خواهیم داشت.
> 
> 
> منصور غلامی در رابطه با آخرین وضعیت حذف کنکور گفت: این موضوع هم‌اکنون در حال بررسی شدن در کارگروه‌های کارشناسی است. وزارت آموزش و پرورش هم‌اینک بخشی از این موضوع را در دست دارد تا شاخصه‌ها و استانداردهای لازم برای ارزیابی‌های تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان در حین تحصیل در دوره‌های متوسطه را تنظیم کند. وی با بیان اینکه وزارت آموزش و پرورش پس از تنظیم این شاخصه‌ها و استانداردها باید آنها را به کمیته مشترک میان وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش بیاورد، اظهار داشت: دانشگاه‌های ما هم باید بپذیرند که براساس آن شاخصه‌ها و استانداردها از میان داوطلبان، بهترین دانشجوها را برای رشته‌های که دارند، انتخاب کنند. وزیر علوم ادامه داد: در واقع، کار اصلی در حوزه وزارت آموزش و پرورش است تا شاخصه‌ها و استانداردهای ارزیابی را در طول تحصیل ارائه دهد. غلامی در پاسخ به این سوال که چه تمهیدی برای انتخاب رشته‌های پرطرفدار اندیشیده شده است؟ تصریح کرد: برای دانشگاه‌ها و رشته‌های پرطرفدار، ما یک آزمون مسابقه‌ای علاوه بر ارزیابی‌های علمی و سابقه تحصیلی لازم خواهیم داشت.


الان منظورش چی بوده؟یعنی 98کنکور نداریم و مسابقه داریم یا کلا عوض میشه ؟بلاتکلیف موندیم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Karo1999

> الان منظورش چی بوده؟یعنی 98کنکور نداریم و مسابقه داریم یا کلا عوض میشه ؟بلاتکلیف موندیم


منم گیج شدم گفتم شاید کسی بدونه چی می گه و قراره چی بگن اگه یه روزی سهمیه بالا می برن اینم براشون کاری نداره :Y (745):

----------


## hamiD2829

كتابا از وقتي شدن نظام جديد(منظور نظام جديد همين اواخر هس نه اون حوالي80-84)همه چي بچه بازي شده
من موندم اين مملكت به كجا ميره
كتاباي دبيرستاني بجاي تغيير در جهت علمي شدن در جهت مهدكودكي شدن تغيير كردن
بيخود نيست كه ميگيم دهه هشتاد و نود يجورين
دليلش اين بندگان خدا نيستن
دليلش مملكت داران هستن
هر دم از اين باغ بري ميرسد
مسابقه
حذف
سهميه
تاثير معدل قطعي يا مثبت
با خودتون چند چندين!؟

----------


## saj8jad

مسابقه! خب الحمدلله! خر که همون خره فقط رنگ پالونش عوض میشه!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

واقعا کاری جز شایعه سازی دارید؟؟؟ برید درس بخونید این طرح اگه بخواد اجرایی بشه برای دانش آموزانی که امسال پایه دهم میشن که بعد بیان سوابق سه سال رو تاثیر بدن خود وزیر آموزش و پرورش گفته کنکور تا دوسال آینده تغییری نمیکنه.........وزیر آموزش و پرورش درباره افزایش امتحانات نهایی، گفت: فردا جلسه‌ای را با  وزارت علوم درباره کنکور داریم اما به شرطی امتحانات نهایی را گسترش  می‌دهیم که در کنکور تاثیرداشته باشد و جز این هزینه‌ای را به آموزش و  پرورش تحمیل خواهد کرد همچنین میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور حداقل تا  دو سال آینده مانند گذشته است...........اینم متن خبرش ماله اسفند گذشته پس لطفا دست از سوالای حاشیه ای بردارید کنکور98 مثل روال کنکور97 خواهد بود یاعلی

----------


## zahra1900

بچه ها توروخدا یکی قشنگ واس من جا بندازه 
من پزشکی نیارم اخرش سکته هه رو میزنم
98 دوکنکوره اس عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟ تاثیر معدل مثبته عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خواهش میکنم بجوابید
 :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## zahra1900

من معدل سومم 17.5 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): ........... معدل پیش ام 12.5 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها توروخدا یکی قشنگ واس من جا بندازه 
> من پزشکی نیارم اخرش سکته هه رو میزنم
> 98 دوکنکوره اس عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟ تاثیر معدل مثبته عایا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خواهش میکنم بجوابید


بله همینطوره منتهی فعلا اعلام رسمی نشده
غیر از این احتمالش خیلی ضعیفه و ایضا بی عدالتیه

----------


## rezaes

سلام دوستان
 ببخشید سوالی داشتم واقعا نمیدونم از کی باید بپرسم
لطفا جوابمو بدید
من الان سال چهارم تجربی هستم و امتحان نهایی ادبیاتو افتادم
الان برای سوابق تحصیلی باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
لطفا یکی جواب واضح بده :Y (543):  :Y (543):  :Y (543):  :Y (773):  :Y (773):

----------


## Dr.arash123

https://tnews.ir/news/e2eb113436703....شگاه-ها
دوستان اين خبر دو حالت داره یکی این که احتمال مثبت بودن معدل در کنکور 98 بالاتر هست و احتمال دوم اينه که از کنکور 99 به بعد که معلوم نیست چه سالی دقیقا ميشه شاید کنکور 99 باشه شاید 1400 باشه شاید هم 1401 الی آخر نوعی سخت از کنکور رو شاهد خواهیم بود که در دهه 60 و 70 برگزار ميشد و این گونه بود که علاوه بر کنکور یک تست هوش هم می گرفتن که خدا ميدونه ساز و کارش  در کنکور 99 به بعد چگونه خواهد بود ولی منظور از مسابقه علمی همون تست هوش هست پس اکیدا به اونايي که سال 98 کنکور دارن تاکید می کنم سال 98 رو بکوب بخونيد و مطمئن باشید به احتمال خیلی زیاد تاثیر معدل حداقل در کنکور 98 مثبت خواهد بود برای هر دو نظام ولی از کنکور 98 به بعد قبول شدن در کنکور خیلی خیلی سخت خواهد شد چون هم سهمیه ها زیاد شدن و معدل تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت و هم يه چيز جدید تر که اضافه شدن مسابقه علمی یا همون تست هوش هست

----------


## Dr.arash123

up

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ر.ا:مثبته به این امیدکه چنین بادا
> 
> 
> داداش انگارواقعارارنیست ازاین تاپیک دل بکنیم


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## zahra1900

لطفا هرکی میدونه جواب سوال منو بده بخدا احتیاج دارم
برای تحصیل پزشکی خارج کشور معدل پیش دانشگاهی لازمه؟ معدل نهایی پیش ؟؟ یا معدل کل رو درنظر میگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ممنون

----------


## n3gin2000

[quote=zahra1900;1311452]لطفا هرکی میدونه جواب سوال منو بده بخدا احتیاج دارم
برای تحصیل پزشکی خارج کشور معدل پیش دانشگاهی لازمه؟ معدل نهایی پیش ؟؟ یا معدل کل رو درنظر میگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟ممنون[/quot)


آره من واسه آلمان میدونم رایگانه خودم میخواهم برم معدل کل رودرنظرمیگیرن هم دیپلم هم پیش بایدهرکدوم بالای18باشه توسفارت واسه دکتری حرفه  ای عمومی حداکثرسن رو26درنظرمیگیرن بایدمدرکb2آلمانی بامعدل بالا داشته باشید+1سال بایددرکالج تحصیل کنیدکه  عمدتادرسها زیست وشیمی وعلوم طبیعیه یه چیزی مثل2سال اول پزشکی توایران=علوم پایه
پزشکی آلمان6ساله ودندانپزشکی آلمان5سال واینم بگم بایدآزمون ورودی بدیدکه ازمنابع کالج هست اکثرادانشجوهایی که میرن قبول میشن ولی اگه خدایی نکرده قبول نشدندیک سال بعددوباره بهشون اجازه میدهندکلاسهاسپتامبربرگزار  میشه وباید6ماه قبل ازسپتامبرتمام مدارکتون رو به سفارت آلمان تحویل داده باشیدچون رایگانه شلوغه و ممکنه چیزی حدود6ماه تا1/5سال تونوبت باشیدودرنهایت همه چیزبستگی به خودتون وشرکتی که بهش وکالتتون رودادیدداره وازهمه مهمترسفارت آلمان

البته اتریش هم اگه اشتباه نکنم رایگانه

----------


## zahra1900

خب ببین من معدل دیپلمم (معدل کل) 18.80.......... معدل پیش17.5............ ولی یه جا گفته معدل باید بالای 17 باشه یعنی مطمئنی باید بالای 18 باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اینه:

شرایط  تحصیل در رشته پزشکی در کشور آلمان شرایط افراد جهت ورود به رشته پزشکی  متفاوت بوده و براساس شرایط شخص احتمال ورود به چنین دوره ای وجود دارد . دسته  اول : متقاضیانی که آخرین مدرک کسب شده ی آن ها پیش دانشگاهی می باشد،  بایستی شرایط زیر برای ایشان اعمال گردد تا چنین امری محقق گردد : 1- دارا بودن مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی با معدل حداقل 17 به بالا (هر دو مدرک ملاک می باش) .2 دارا بودن مدرک زبان آلمانی حداقل B1 اخذ شده از موسسه گوته ویا انجمن فرهنگی ایران واتریش .3 برای این دسته از متقاضیان بایستی پذیرش کالج یک ساله M-Kurs اخذ شود . .4 فارغ التحصیلی از کالج M-Kurs با معدل بالا (هرچه معدل در این مرحله بالاتر باشد، ضعف معدل

----------


## zahra1900

ببخشید خانم دکتر من ی سوال دیگه هم بپرسم میشه بگی کدوم کشور بهتره از لحاظ تحصیل پزشکی دراون

هزینه تحصیلش خیلی مهم نیس

----------


## n3gin2000

> خب ببین من معدل دیپلمم (معدل کل) 18.80.......... معدل پیش17.5............ ولی یه جا گفته معدل باید بالای 17 باشه یعنی مطمئنی باید بالای 18 باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اینه:
> 
> شرایط  تحصیل در رشته پزشکی در کشور آلمان شرایط افراد جهت ورود به رشته پزشکی  متفاوت بوده و براساس شرایط شخص احتمال ورود به چنین دوره ای وجود دارد . دسته  اول : متقاضیانی که آخرین مدرک کسب شده ی آن ها پیش دانشگاهی می باشد،  بایستی شرایط زیر برای ایشان اعمال گردد تا چنین امری محقق گردد : 1- دارا بودن مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی با معدل حداقل 17 به بالا (هر دو مدرک ملاک می باش) .2 دارا بودن مدرک زبان آلمانی حداقل B1 اخذ شده از موسسه گوته ویا انجمن فرهنگی ایران واتریش .3 برای این دسته از متقاضیان بایستی پذیرش کالج یک ساله M-Kurs اخذ شود . .4 فارغ التحصیلی از کالج M-Kurs با معدل بالا (هرچه معدل در این مرحله بالاتر باشد، ضعف معدل


آره بعضی ازموسسات حقوقی اعزام دانشجوبه خارج شرایط رومثل شرایطی که شماگفتیدآسونترمیگن خیلی هاهم سخت ترمیگن حتی من دیدم میگن مدرک زبن درحدC1داشته باشید :Yahoo (99): 
ولی من به شخصه حق رومیدم به اون دسته که سخت ترمیگیرندچون اگه سفارت ایرادی بگیره حداقل آدم درجاMI(سکته قلبی)نمیزنه :Yahoo (1): 


 راستش اگه نظرمن رومیخواهیدهمون آلمان واتریش روترجیح میدم البته درنظرگرفتم که بحث هزینه روواردنکنم ولی اولویتهای بعدی به نظرم ایناباشه:فرانسه/ایتالیا/کانادا/انگلیس/آمریکا 
آمریکاروآخرین اولویت درنظرگرفتم چون درسته به شهروندانش ماهانه500دلارپول میده وبه دانشجوهاش وام میده ولی چون به هرحال هم یه کشورنژادپرسته وهم رابطه خوبی باایران نداره من به جاتون باشم آخرین اولویت درنظرش میگیرم
روسیه وهندهم هست ولی الان دانشجوهای ایرانی خیلی زیادمیرن اونجاهاولی ازنظرمن کشورهایی که عرض کردم بهتره البته نه اینکه روسیه وهندمعدلی نباشه ولی واقعاروسیه گرونه ولی معدل کل بالای16میخواهد(آسونه) :Yahoo (5):

----------


## zahra1900

> آره بعضی ازموسسات حقوقی اعزام دانشجوبه خارج شرایط رومثل شرایطی که شماگفتیدآسونترمیگن خیلی هاهم سخت ترمیگن حتی من دیدم میگن مدرک زبن درحدC1داشته باشید
> ولی من به شخصه حق رومیدم به اون دسته که سخت ترمیگیرندچون اگه سفارت ایرادی بگیره حداقل آدم درجاMI(سکته قلبی)نمیزنه






اهان مرسی :Y (518):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Karo1999

سلام خبری نشد؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> سلام خبری نشد؟


ابان ماه معدل میگن 
شک نکن

----------


## Fighter1

چه خبره ابان ماه بعد کنکور سراسری تیر مرداد یا شهریور اعلام میشه

----------


## arshaa

اقا من يه استدلال ميكنم اگه بده بگيد بده
امسال سهميه ها تغيير نكرد
خب مسلما خيلي ها با رتبه هاي خوب قبول نميشن
سازمان سنجش مجبوره ٢ تا كنكور برگزار كنه
پس ما الان يه داوطلب نظام قديم داريم يه نظام جديد
داوطلب نظام قديم ٢ تا امتحان نهايي با سبك سوالات متفاوت داده و ديپلم هاي بي ارزشي كه كلي توش تقلب شده و سوالاي امتحانش لو رفته
داوطلب نظام جديد فقط يه امتحان نهايي داده با يه سبك سوال ديگه
كدوم ادمي اخه تاثير رو با همچين وضعيتي قطعي ميكنه ؟
تاثير مثبته به پير به پيغمبر مثبته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اقا من يه استدلال ميكنم اگه بده بگيد بده
> امسال سهميه ها تغيير نكرد
> خب مسلما خيلي ها با رتبه هاي خوب قبول نميشن
> سازمان سنجش مجبوره ٢ تا كنكور برگزار كنه
> پس ما الان يه داوطلب نظام قديم داريم يه نظام جديد
> داوطلب نظام قديم ٢ تا امتحان نهايي با سبك سوالات متفاوت داده و ديپلم هاي بي ارزشي كه كلي توش تقلب شده و سوالاي امتحانش لو رفته
> داوطلب نظام جديد فقط يه امتحان نهايي داده با يه سبك سوال ديگه
> كدوم ادمي اخه تاثير رو با همچين وضعيتي قطعي ميكنه ؟
> تاثير مثبته به پير به پيغمبر مثبته


حرفت درسته و با توجه به این که نظام قدیم ها یک بار فرصت دارن تا با کتاب های خودشون کنکور بدن ولی این تصمیم رو باید اونا بگیرن ولی تاثیر احتمالا مثبت هست مخصوصا اگه تو تابستون اعلام نکنن که تاثیر مثبت هست یا قطعی

----------


## Fighter1

اگر قطعی بشه واقعا افتضاحی به بار میاد باید هرکی یه ترازی داره حتی معدل بالاها هم ضرر میکنند خدا به خیر کنه

----------


## saj8jad

توجه بسیار مهم ؛
کسانی که میخوان زودتر تکلیف کنکور 98 از نظر چگونگی برگزاری و نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی تعیین تکلیف و اعلام رسمی بشه باید که از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش این موضوع رو مطرح کنن و به صورت گسترده بهشون فشار بیارید که زودتر تکلیف این موضوع رو مشخص کنند چون پاسخگویان و کارشناسان این دست موارد رو به  دفتر رئیسشون که دکتر خدایی باشه اطلاع میدن و ...

----------


## mohammad1397

یا خدا شما هنوز دارین استدلال میکنین مثبت یا منفیه؟؟؟ول کنین دیگه اینا همه رو سرکارگذاشتن کنکور98هم عین97هست ازفردا استارت اصلی برا98شروع کنین

----------


## Dr.arash123

ببینین سال 98 تاثیر معدل مثبت هست چون فعلا نمایندگان درگیر سهمیه ها هستن و بعد از کنکور 97 تازه تصمیم گیری درباره سهمیه ها شروع ميشه واسه همین و دلایلی که  بالاتر گفتم تاثیر مثبت هست

----------


## arshaa

http://www.nasimonline.ir/Content/De...لوگیری-
با توجه به اظهارات عمادي تو اين مصاحبه تاثير قطعي واسه سال ٩٨ نداريم
مصاحبه جديد

----------


## Dr.arash123

> http://www.nasimonline.ir/Content/De...لوگیری-
> با توجه به اظهارات عمادي تو اين مصاحبه تاثير قطعي واسه سال ٩٨ نداريم
> مصاحبه جديد


به امید خدا

----------


## Dr.arash123

ولی کنکور از سال 99 به بعد سخت تر ميشه چون مسابقه علمی هم علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی قطعی و نمره آزمون کار رو سخت تر میکنه برای داوطلب ها

----------


## Janvaljan

> http://www.nasimonline.ir/Content/De...لوگیری-
> با توجه به اظهارات عمادي تو اين مصاحبه تاثير قطعي واسه سال ٩٨ نداريم
> مصاحبه جديد


این که فقط گفته ما امنیت امتحان نهایی رو تونستیم برقرار کنیم دیگه سوالا لو نمیرن + هنوز درصد قطعی سهم سوابق تحصیلی مشخص نیست. /با این جملات که ایشون فرمودن شاید بشه در مورد  تاثیر قطعی حرف زد ولی از این جملات عمادیییییییی متاسفانه متاسفانه تاثیر مثبت اصلا برداشت نمیشه برادر.

----------


## hamed_habibi

دکتر سبطی الان این مصاحبه رو گذاشتن و خیلی راضی بودن و گفتن ک تشکر میکنم از اقای عمادی ک حرفای منطقی مارو شنید....این یعنی مصاحبه  مثبتی بوده....



> این که فقط گفته ما امنیت امتحان نهایی رو تونستیم برقرار کنیم دیگه سوالا لو نمیرن + هنوز درصد قطعی سهم سوابق تحصیلی مشخص نیست. /با این جملات که ایشون فرمودن شاید بشه در مورد  تاثیر قطعی حرف زد ولی از این جملات عمادیییییییی متاسفانه متاسفانه تاثیر مثبت اصلا برداشت نمیشه برادر.

----------


## Dr.arash123

ببینید دوستان از لحن صحبت ها میشه فهمید که سال 98 حداقل معدل مثبت هست واسه این تنها سالی هست که دو نوع سوال داریم از دو نظام متفاوت

----------


## Janvaljan

> دکتر سبطی الان این مصاحبه رو گذاشتن و خیلی راضی بودن و گفتن ک تشکر میکنم از اقای عمادی ک حرفای منطقی مارو شنید....این یعنی مصاحبه  مثبتی بوده....


دکتر سبطی ادم منطقیه و حرفاشو قبول دارم. ولی حقیقتا اخه چطوری از این مصاحبه عمادی برداشت کرده تاثیر مثبت میشه؟؟؟؟ تنها چیزی که تو این مصاحبه  روش تاکید کرده اینه کنکور و نمیشه حذف کرد.

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب ایشون با مسوولان در تماسند خب برداشت ایشون از این مصاحبه باما ممکنه فرق کنه....بقولی کارشناسی کرده حتما



> دکتر سبطی ادم منطقیه و حرفاشو قبول دارم. ولی حقیقتا اخه چطوری از این مصاحبه عمادی برداشت کرده تاثیر مثبت میشه؟؟؟؟ تنها چیزی که تو این مصاحبه  روش تاکید کرده اینه کنکور و نمیشه حذف کرد.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> دکتر سبطی ادم منطقیه و حرفاشو قبول دارم. ولی حقیقتا اخه چطوری از این مصاحبه عمادی برداشت کرده تاثیر مثبت میشه؟؟؟؟ تنها چیزی که تو این مصاحبه  روش تاکید کرده اینه کنکور و نمیشه حذف کرد.


تو این مصاحبه عمادی به وضوح گفت که حداقل در یک درس سوالات لو رفته نميشه که با وجود لو رفتن تاثیر قطعی کنن

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

منم خیلی تاثیر مثبتو دوست دارم ولی عمادی حرفی از مثبت و منفی نزده و تازه گفته موضوع تاثیر50درصدی معدل درحال برسی درضمن ساال93و94 که تااثیر قطعی بود و کسیم حرفی نزد پس اگه بخواان مثل مرد قطعیش میکنن و مستقیم اون زماانم امثال سبطی و اینا بودن ولی تاثیرشون درحد پشمک حاج عبدا... بود 95 که مثبت شد بخاطر دیوان بود و شکایت اون دخترخانوم ن بخاطر سبطی و رفقاش فقط خواستم بگم این ........ها هرکاری بخوان میکنن یاعلی

----------


## Dr.arash123

> منم خیلی تاثیر مثبتو دوست دارم ولی عمادی حرفی از مثبت و منفی نزده و تازه گفته موضوع تاثیر50درصدی معدل درحال برسی درضمن ساال93و94 که تااثیر قطعی بود و کسیم حرفی نزد پس اگه بخواان مثل مرد قطعیش میکنن و مستقیم اون زماانم امثال سبطی و اینا بودن ولی تاثیرشون درحد پشمک حاج عبدا... بود 95 که مثبت شد بخاطر دیوان بود و شکایت اون دخترخانوم ن بخاطر سبطی و رفقاش فقط خواستم بگم این ........ها هرکاری بخوان میکنن یاعلی


حرفت درسته ولی امسال لو رفتن سوالات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی رسانه ای شد و بخاطر این نمی تونن قطعی کنن همین دلیل سبب ميشه که مثبت بودن معدل احتمالش بیشتر باشه

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> حرفت درسته ولی امسال لو رفتن سوالات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی رسانه ای شد و بخاطر این نمی تونن قطعی کنن همین دلیل سبب ميشه که مثبت بودن معدل احتمالش بیشتر باشه


انشالا مثبت باش یعنی حداقل حداقل بدبختای نظام قدیم که باید مثبت باش ولی مسئولای.....مارو که میشناسین

----------


## arshaa

> دکتر سبطی ادم منطقیه و حرفاشو قبول دارم. ولی حقیقتا اخه چطوری از این مصاحبه عمادی برداشت کرده تاثیر مثبت میشه؟؟؟؟ تنها چیزی که تو این مصاحبه  روش تاکید کرده اینه کنکور و نمیشه حذف کرد.


اينكه قبول دارن سوالا لو رفته يني تاثير مثبت
نظام قديم ها هم سال اينده كنكور ميدن ايا واسه اونها هم امتحان نهايي تو امنيت كامل برگزار شد
ايا سوالاي اونها هم الكترونيكي تصحيح شد كه نامردي نشه در حق كسي
الكي جو منفي نده دوست من
١٠٠ درصد تاثير مثبته

----------


## M.D97

کوچکترین اشاره ای به مثبت یا قطعی نکرده

----------


## M.D97

اینو مطمئن باشین مثبت یا قطعی شه برای‌هر دو نظامه نمی شه یه نظام مثبت شه یکی قطعی.

----------


## zahra1900

اگه هم امنیت سوالو بخوان برقرار کنن واس هردونظامه نمیشه واس جدید باشه واس قدیم نه
مگه اینکه دیپلم مارو باطل کنن با جدیدیا نهایی بدیم
دوست عزیز جو نده تاثیر واس قدیمیا مثبته .............. اینم فیلمشونه اموزش پرورش یکم کشش میده یهویی نمیاد بگه که اقا حرف قبلی ما که گفتیم 50% قطعی رد این درست........
تازه اول ماجراس تا قشششششششنگ دورسرت نچرخوننت بهت نمیگن خیالت راحت فرزندم تاثیر واست مثبته........اذیت کردن از قانونای این بشره

----------


## mohammad1397

> http://www.nasimonline.ir/Content/De...لوگیری-
> با توجه به اظهارات عمادي تو اين مصاحبه تاثير قطعي واسه سال ٩٨ نداريم
> مصاحبه جديد


تاثیر50درصدی از اولش معلوم بود رای نمیاره الان بحث کم کردن وزن کنکوره ..ازاین صحبت چیزی برداشت نمیشه کردکه مثبت یا قطعیه ضمن اینکه داره میگه امتحانا درامنیت برگزارمیشن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> اگه هم امنیت سوالو بخوان برقرار کنن واس هردونظامه نمیشه واس جدید باشه واس قدیم نه
> مگه اینکه دیپلم مارو باطل کنن با جدیدیا نهایی بدیم
> دوست عزیز جو نده تاثیر واس قدیمیا مثبته .............. اینم فیلمشونه اموزش پرورش یکم کشش میده یهویی نمیاد بگه که اقا حرف قبلی ما که گفتیم 50% قطعی رد این درست........
> تازه اول ماجراس تا قشششششششنگ دورسرت نچرخوننت بهت نمیگن خیالت راحت فرزندم تاثیر واست مثبته........اذیت کردن از قانونای این بشره


ببينيد اگر امسال سوالات نهایی مثل پارسال(سال سوم یا همون دیپلم) لو نمی رفت و از همه مهم تر آموزش و پرورش و دستگاه های دیگر هم قبولش نمی کردن و رسانه های خبری هم چیزی دربارش نمی گفتن و سال 98 برای نظام قدیم سوال جدا طراحی نمی شد صد در صد سال 98 تاثیر معدل قطعی بود در اصل دلشون می خواد قطعی کنن ولی هر یار يه مسئله ای پیش مياد که نمیزاره الان هم مسئله لو رفتن سوالات سبب شده که نتونن تاثیر رو قطعی کنن و تمام حرف هاشون هم فرماليته هست

----------


## Dr.arash123

ببینید دوستان اگر تاثیر معدل رو تو تابستون اعلام کردن یعنی تاثیر قطعی هست به احتمال زیاد ولی اگه تابستون گذشت و  بعد از تابستون اعلام کردن تاثیر مثبت هست چون نظام قدیم ها تا این شهریور فقط می تونن ترمیم کنن تمام

----------


## Janvaljan

> ببینید دوستان اگر تاثیر معدل رو تو تابستون اعلام کردن یعنی تاثیر قطعی هست به احتمال زیاد ولی اگه تابستون گذشت و  بعد از تابستون اعلام کردن تاثیر مثبت هست چون نظام قدیم ها تا این شهریور فقط می تونن ترمیم کنن تمام


 این دفعه احتمال خیلی زیاد تاثیر معدل تو تابستون اعلام میشه.
ضمنا احتمال بسیار زیاد دی 97 هم بشه ترمیم معدل کرد ، چون اولین سری امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید از خرداد 98 شروع میشه ، طبعا دی 97 باید همچنان سیستم امتحان نهایی نظام قدیم برقرار باشه.
بعدم ترمیم معدل برای اموزش پرورش منبع درامده. مفتی که برگزار نمیکنن.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> این دفعه احتمال خیلی زیاد تاثیر معدل تو تابستون اعلام میشه.
> ضمنا احتمال بسیار زیاد دی 97 هم بشه ترمیم معدل کرد ، چون اولین سری امتحانات نهایی نظام جدید از خرداد 98 شروع میشه ، طبعا دی 97 باید همچنان سیستم امتحان نهایی نظام قدیم برقرار باشه.
> بعدم ترمیم معدل برای اموزش پرورش منبع درامده. مفتی که برگزار نمیکنن.


برای نظام قدیم نمی زارن همین خرداد آخرین فرصته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> http://www.nasimonline.ir/Content/De...لوگیری-
> با توجه به اظهارات عمادي تو اين مصاحبه تاثير قطعي واسه سال ٩٨ نداريم
> مصاحبه جديد


ببينيد من دوباره اينو خوندم و چیزی که دستگیرم شد این هست که 
1:آموزش و پروش طبق گفته عمادی فقط یه پیشنهاد برای افرایش سوابق تحصیلی داده که اونم افزایش  50 درصدی سهم سوابق هست نه 40 درصد یا 45 درصد و گفت که احتمالا با این درصد مخالفت بشه این نشون ميده که فقط آموزش و پرورش نظرش اينه نه همه اعضا
2:همچنان عمادی تو این مصاحبه گفت که امتحانات نهایی در یک درس لو رفت (ما می دونيم بیشتر از یک درس لو رفته ولی بازم همون یکی کافی هست) یعنی انکار نکرد با توجه به این که از لحنش ميشه فهمید که مثل اظهار نظر های جدید مسئولین آموزش و پروش میل به این داره که بگه امتحانات نهایی در سلامت کامل برگزار شده 
3:در ثانی عمادی گفت که از این به بعد می خواد الکترونیکی کنن امتحانات رو تا از تقلب جلو گیری شه
نتیجه اينه که با توجه به این سه مورد تاثیر معدل حداقل در سال 98 مثبت هست

----------


## mohammad1397

> ببينيد من دوباره اينو خوندم و چیزی که دستگیرم شد این هست که 
> 1:آموزش و پروش طبق گفته عمادی فقط یه پیشنهاد برای افرایش سوابق تحصیلی داده که اونم افزایش  50 درصدی سهم سوابق هست نه 40 درصد یا 45 درصد و گفت که احتمالا با این درصد مخالفت بشه این نشون ميده که فقط آموزش و پرورش نظرش اينه نه همه اعضا
> 2:همچنان عمادی تو این مصاحبه گفت که امتحانات نهایی در یک درس لو رفت (ما می دونيم بیشتر از یک درس لو رفته ولی بازم همون یکی کافی هست) یعنی انکار نکرد با توجه به این که از لحنش ميشه فهمید که مثل اظهار نظر های جدید مسئولین آموزش و پروش میل به این داره که بگه امتحانات نهایی در سلامت کامل برگزار شده 
> 3:در ثانی عمادی گفت که از این به بعد می خواد الکترونیکی کنن امتحانات رو تا از تقلب جلو گیری شه
> نتیجه اينه که با توجه به این سه مورد تاثیر معدل حداقل در سال 98 مثبت هست


خسته نشدی اینقدرازمعدل حرف زدی؟واقعا اوضاع به این پیچیدگی که میگی نیست یه رای گیری ساده درجلسه شورای سنجش برگزارمیشه که نتیجه احتمال زیاد بعدکنکوراعلام میکنن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> خسته نشدی اینقدرازمعدل حرف زدی؟واقعا اوضاع به این پیچیدگی که میگی نیست یه رای گیری ساده درجلسه شورای سنجش برگزارمیشه که نتیجه احتمال زیاد بعدکنکوراعلام میکنن


آخه لعنتی ها با وجود این که امتحانات لو رفته چطور نمی فهمن که نباید تاثیر قطعی کنن همه بچه ها رو دارن ديونه میکنن

----------


## mohammad1397

> آخه لعنتی ها با وجود این که امتحانات لو رفته چطور نمی فهمن که نباید تاثیر قطعی کنن همه بچه ها رو دارن ديونه میکنن


ملاک اینا امتحان نهایی های پایه دوازدهم هست که اموزش پرورش میگه با امنیت میخوایم برگزارکنیم که اگه بخواد میتونه الانم بیشتر روی درصد دارن حرف میزنن قطعی یا مثبت بودنش تو همون جلسه تصویب میکنن پس صحبت کردن بیهوده هست چون الان بیشتر بچه ها روکنکورمتمرکزن نه چیزی که هنوز معلوم نیست

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ملاک اینا امتحان نهایی های پایه دوازدهم هست که اموزش پرورش میگه با امنیت میخوایم برگزارکنیم که اگه بخواد میتونه الانم بیشتر روی درصد دارن حرف میزنن قطعی یا مثبت بودنش تو همون جلسه تصویب میکنن پس صحبت کردن بیهوده هست چون الان بیشتر بچه ها روکنکورمتمرکزن نه چیزی که هنوز معلوم نیست


وقتی قراره دو نوع سوال طرح بشه و کلمه نظام قدیم و جدید در کنکور 98 مطرح هست نميشه که ملاک يه چيز باشه باید يه چيزي گفته شه که هر دو نظام رو پوشش بده از سال 99 اگه بگن ملاک ما دوازدهمی ها هستن ميشه حرفشون رو قبول کرد چون نظام قدیم عملا از بین رفته ولی نه کنکور 98

----------


## Dr.arash123

اگه ملاک رو نظام جدید بزارن عملا یعنی فقط در کنکور 98 نظام جدید داریم نه قدیم نميشه که

----------


## Dr.arash123

معدل داوطلبان چگونه در کنکور به کمک شان می آید؟ - پایگاه خبری جهان نیوز

----------


## Janvaljan

> برای نظام قدیم نمی زارن همین خرداد آخرین فرصته


مطمئن باش برای نظام قدیم ، شهریور که صد درصد ترمیم معدل برگزار میکنن. تا دو هفته دیگه معلوم میشه. چون برنامه نهایی شهریور معمولا نیمه تیر میاد.
دی هم احتمالش خیلی زیاده.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> مطمئن باش برای نظام قدیم ، شهریور که صد درصد ترمیم معدل برگزار میکنن. تا دو هفته دیگه معلوم میشه. چون برنامه نهایی شهریور معمولا نیمه تیر میاد.
> دی هم احتمالش خیلی زیاده.


خب یعنی چی؟  می خواي بگي معدل رو قطعی می کنن؟ همينو می خواي بگي ديگه؟ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Janvaljan

> خب یعنی چی؟  می خواي بگي معدل رو قطعی می کنن؟ همينو می خواي بگي ديگه؟


نه... به نظر من احتمال تاثیر قطعی 40 درصده  احتمال تاثیر مثبت 60درصد.
ولی حتی با تاثیر مثبت هم ترمیم شهریور حتما برگزار میشه. ترمیم دی هم احتمالش زیاده. 
نمی دونم اینا چرا باید بچه های مردمو زجر کش کنن تا یه خبر بدن.

----------


## Karo1999

> نه... به نظر من احتمال تاثیر قطعی 40 درصده  احتمال تاثیر مثبت 60درصد.
> ولی حتی با تاثیر مثبت هم ترمیم شهریور حتما برگزار میشه. ترمیم دی هم احتمالش زیاده. 
> نمی دونم اینا چرا باید بچه های مردمو زجر کش کنن تا یه خبر بدن.


در کل باید به آموزش و پرورش تبریک گفت که با وجود رسانه ایی شدن لو رفتن سوالات نهایی در دوره های پیش و سوم باز هم با تمام وجود داره از تاثیر قطعی حرف می زنه خدا رو شکر سازمان سنجش هست وگرنه ...

----------


## fff44

ترمیم پیش دانشگاهی تا به حال برگزار نشده؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ترمیم پیش دانشگاهی تا به حال برگزار نشده؟


شما هم حوصله داری ها ما می گیم نباید قطعی شه به همه ضرر ميرسه شما ميگي ترمیم واقعا که :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amir2017

به نظر بنده وقتی قرار هست سال دوازدهم هم نهایی باشه هم کنکور احتمال اینکه تاثیر قطعی باشه بیشتره.

----------


## Dr.arash123

> به نظر بنده وقتی قرار هست سال دوازدهم هم نهایی باشه هم کنکور احتمال اینکه تاثیر قطعی باشه بیشتره.


ربطی نداره که باید بالاخره يه سالی نهایی باشه ديگه مثل سال سوم و پیش نظام قدیم این که چون دوازدهم نهایی هست پس قطعی ميشه که دلیل نميشه تازه نهایی شدن دوازدهمین چیزی نیست که آدم انتظار نداشته باشه بحث سر این هست که چون سال 98 آخرین سالی هست که کنکور نظام قدیم برقرار ميشه و با توجه به لو رفتن سوالات نهایی این نظام در سال های قبل قطعی شدن عدالت کنکور رو هم زیر سوال میبره باید از 99 به بعد قطعی شه این جوري منطقی تر هست به خدا

----------


## mohammad1397

> ربطی نداره که باید بالاخره يه سالی نهایی باشه ديگه مثل سال سوم و پیش نظام قدیم این که چون دوازدهم نهایی هست پس قطعی ميشه که دلیل نميشه تازه نهایی شدن دوازدهمین چیزی نیست که آدم انتظار نداشته باشه بحث سر این هست که چون سال 98 آخرین سالی هست که کنکور نظام قدیم برقرار ميشه و با توجه به لو رفتن سوالات نهایی این نظام در سال های قبل قطعی شدن عدالت کنکور رو هم زیر سوال میبره باید از 99 به بعد قطعی شه این جوري منطقی تر هست به خدا


تا سه سال ممکنه نظام قدیم بتونه سوالای خودش بده درست مثل سال84 پس این استدلال درست نیست ....اگه بخوای زیاد رواین موصوع تمرکز کنی هم تابستون از دست میدی هم اگه احیانا تاثیرقطعی بشه فرصت ترمیم هم دیگه نداری از درسای سال سوم کنکوری بخون اگه قطعی شد چند نمونه سوال نهایی قبلش حل کنی نمره بالایی میگیری اگه هم مثبت بشه بازم وقتت هدرنرفته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تا سه سال ممکنه نظام قدیم بتونه سوالای خودش بده درست مثل سال84 پس این استدلال درست نیست ....اگه بخوای زیاد رواین موصوع تمرکز کنی هم تابستون از دست میدی هم اگه احیانا تاثیرقطعی بشه فرصت ترمیم هم دیگه نداری از درسای سال سوم کنکوری بخون اگه قطعی شد چند نمونه سوال نهایی قبلش حل کنی نمره بالایی میگیری اگه هم مثبت بشه بازم وقتت هدرنرفته


ببین این امکان که تا سه سال کنکور برای نظام قدیم ها برگزارشه سال بعد مشخص میشه نه الان که خدایی گفته فقط سال 98 برای نظام قدیم کنکور برگزار ميشه در ثانی من معدلم 18/5 هست چی رو برم ترمیم آخه مگه دیوانه ام موضوع اينه که قطعی شدن تو این شرایط اصلا منطقی نیست و به دور از عدالت هست چرا نمی فهمین

----------


## Amir2017

شاید برای نظام قدیمیا متفاوت عمل کنند

----------


## mohammad1397

> ببین این امکان که تا سه سال کنکور برای نظام قدیم ها برگزارشه سال بعد مشخص میشه نه الان که خدایی گفته فقط سال 98 برای نظام قدیم کنکور برگزار ميشه در ثانی من معدلم 18/5 هست چی رو برم ترمیم آخه مگه دیوانه ام موضوع اينه که قطعی شدن تو این شرایط اصلا منطقی نیست و به دور از عدالت هست چرا نمی فهمین


خب معلومه میگه یک سال که باز داوطلبا به امید99نباشن ولی تاجایی که پشت کنکوری زیادباشه برگزارمیشه مثل قبلا خصوصا براتجربی ....الان مگه اینحا بیای همه رو بخوای توجیه کنی تاثیرمثبت میشه فایده داره؟؟به نظرم اینا همه چیز نشخص کردن فقط اعلام نتیجه گذاشتن برای بعدکنکور97

----------


## Dr.arash123

> خب معلومه میگه یک سال که باز داوطلبا به امید99نباشن ولی تاجایی که پشت کنکوری زیادباشه برگزارمیشه مثل قبلا خصوصا براتجربی ....الان مگه اینحا بیای همه رو بخوای توجیه کنی تاثیرمثبت میشه فایده داره؟؟به نظرم اینا همه چیز نشخص کردن فقط اعلام نتیجه گذاشتن برای بعدکنکور97


ما هم همينو می گیم چرا زودتر اعلام نمی کنن حتی يه خبری هم درز نمی کنه بابا من که معدلم 18/5 هست صبح تا شب دارم کابوس قطعی شدن معدل رو میبینم

----------


## mohammad1397

> ما هم همينو می گیم چرا زودتر اعلام نمی کنن حتی يه خبری هم درز نمی کنه بابا من که معدلم 18/5 هست صبح تا شب دارم کابوس قطعی شدن معدل رو میبینم


 من سراغ دارم طرف با معدل خیلی پایین ترمیم رفته همه رودرحد 19 20گرفته تازه فقط کنکوری کارکرده بوده توبا این معدلت اعتماد به نفست ضعیفه معدل خودم 18هست ولی اگه قطعی بشه با چند دوره حل کردن سوالای نهایی مطمئنم میشه همه درسارودرحد20گرفت سوالای نهایی خلاقیت نمیخوان...با همه اینا وبا توجه به تعریف سنجشی ها از تاثیرمثبت مطئنم صددرصد مثبت میمونه

----------


## Dr.arash123

> من سراغ دارم طرف با معدل خیلی پایین ترمیم رفته همه رودرحد 19 20گرفته تازه فقط کنکوری کارکرده بوده توبا این معدلت اعتماد به نفست ضعیفه معدل خودم 18هست ولی اگه قطعی بشه با چند دوره حل کردن سوالای نهایی مطمئنم میشه همه درسارودرحد20گرفت سوالای نهایی خلاقیت نمیخوان...با همه اینا وبا توجه به تعریف سنجشی ها از تاثیرمثبت مطئنم صددرصد مثبت میمونه


ممد نباید معدل قطعی شه اينو می فهمی یا نه چطوري حالیت کنم آخه  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ali13791379

تا جنگ جهانی سوم رخ نداده یکی تاپیک رو ببنده
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Janvaljan

> من سراغ دارم طرف با معدل خیلی پایین ترمیم رفته همه رودرحد 19 20گرفته تازه فقط کنکوری کارکرده بوده توبا این معدلت اعتماد به نفست ضعیفه معدل خودم 18هست ولی اگه قطعی بشه با چند دوره حل کردن سوالای نهایی مطمئنم میشه همه درسارودرحد20گرفت سوالای نهایی خلاقیت نمیخوان...با همه اینا وبا توجه به تعریف سنجشی ها از تاثیرمثبت مطئنم صددرصد مثبت میمونه


ببین هدف ترمیم معدل باید فقط رسیدن به معدل ۱۹ به بالا باشه. یعنی ۱۸.۹۵ با ۱۸.۵ فرقی نداره.
حالا سبک خوندن برای ترمیم معدل با کنکور متفاوته.
نمیشه بگی چون من دینی کنکور ۸۰ میزنم ، پس الان اگر ازم امتحان نهایی بگیرن حتما دینی و بالای ۱۹ میشم.
چون اونجا عامل دیگه دخیله به نام مصحح‌. تو از حوزه میای بیرون میگی فکر کنم نیم نمره بیشتر غلط ندارم ، نمرت میاد ۱۷ . چرا چون جنابعالی که کتاب درسی سر امتحان نمی بری که در جواب هر سوال بتونی واو به واو مثل کتاب بنویسی تا نمره کامل بگیری. پس اگر یک کم مصحح بی حوصله یا .... باشه به راحتی چیزی و که شاید درست نوشتی ولی با متن کتاب کمی فرق داره راحت نمرشو ازت کم کنه.
اینجاست که ترمیم معدل برای کسی که الان معدلش ۱۸ ، ریسکه. بله کسی که معدلش ۱۲ بره ترمیم کنه راحت میرسه به ۱۸ و برای خودش دستاورد بزرگیه ولی یه معدل ۱۸ ، فشار بیشتری روشه‌‌.



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.arash123

> ببین هدف ترمیم معدل باید فقط رسیدن به معدل ۱۹ به بالا باشه. یعنی ۱۸.۹۵ با ۱۸.۵ فرقی نداره.
> حالا سبک خوندن برای ترمیم معدل با کنکور متفاوته.
> نمیشه بگی چون من دینی کنکور ۸۰ میزنم ، پس الان اگر ازم امتحان نهایی بگیرن حتما دینی و بالای ۱۹ میشم.
> چون اونجا عامل دیگه دخیله به نام مصحح‌. تو از حوزه میای بیرون میگی فکر کنم نیم نمره بیشتر غلط ندارم ، نمرت میاد ۱۷ . چرا چون جنابعالی که کتاب درسی سر امتحان نمی بری که در جواب هر سوال بتونی واو به واو مثل کتاب بنویسی تا نمره کامل بگیری. پس اگر یک کم مصحح بی حوصله یا .... باشه به راحتی چیزی و که شاید درست نوشتی ولی با متن کتاب کمی فرق داره راحت نمرشو ازت کم کنه.
> اینجاست که ترمیم معدل برای کسی که الان معدلش ۱۸ ، ریسکه. بله کسی که معدلش ۱۲ بره ترمیم کنه راحت میرسه به ۱۸ و برای خودش دستاورد بزرگیه ولی یه معدل ۱۸ ، فشار بیشتری روشه‌‌.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


دمت گرم منم همينو می گم اصلا ترمیم معدل فایده نداره چه برای کسی که معدلش پایین هست چه بالا قطعی شدن معدل یعنی رساندن ضرر به همه با وجود این سهمیه ها و وضعیت الان باید فقط تاثیر مثبت شه نشه فاجعه بزرگی رخ میده که همه رو متضرر می کنه نباید گذاشت قطعی کنن همه به سنجش پیام بدین و مخالفت خودمونو اعلام کنیم من که ميدم شما هم بدین خواهشا

----------


## mohammad1397

> ممد نباید معدل قطعی شه اينو می فهمی یا نه چطوري حالیت کنم آخه


جناب فهیم گرانقدر تاثیرمثبت یاقطعی مگه دست من وتوهست؟؟اینم اخرین پستم تواین تایپیکه ولی حواست باشه تابستونت به این چیزا نگذرونی خودت تجربت توکنکورزیاده میدونی که اگه تابستون از دست بره جبرانش خیلی سخت میشه چون از ازمون مهرتعدادترازبالای 6700خیلی زیادمیشن اخرش هم تاثیرمثبت میشه از قافله عقب میمونی

----------


## Dr.arash123

> جناب فهیم گرانقدر تاثیرمثبت یاقطعی مگه دست من وتوهست؟؟اینم اخرین پستم تواین تایپیکه ولی حواست باشه تابستونت به این چیزا نگذرونی خودت تجربت توکنکورزیاده میدونی که اگه تابستون از دست بره جبرانش خیلی سخت میشه چون از ازمون مهرتعدادترازبالای 6700خیلی زیادمیشن اخرش هم تاثیرمثبت میشه از قافله عقب میمونی


ممد حق با تو هست قانع شدم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Karo1999

> ممد حق با تو هست قانع شدم


در کل 97 ها بدبختن البته با عرض پوزش اگه تاثیر معدل هم قطعی بشه بدبخت ترم می شن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Fighter1

برید درستونو بخونید انقدر متوجه نمیشید که اگر قطعی بشه به شعور خودشون توهین کردن نظام.جدید یه تراز داره نظام قدیم یه ترازداره درضمن تراز نظام جدیدیا واقعی نیست چون تقلب کردن دوباره کنکور یه ترازی عملا اعمال تراز های معدل درکنکور سراسری یعنی بازی کردن با سرنوشت یک ملیون ادم هیچ وقت این کارو نمیکنند تاثیر مثبته

----------


## Dr.arash123

بایدها و نبایدهای حذف کنکور - باشگاه خبرنگاران

----------


## Dr.arash123

https://tnews.ir/news/3fcc113986396....-سراسری
فکر کنم یا تاثیر معدل زیاد شه یا قطعی شه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## arshaa

http://tnews.ir/اکوفارس/978111398590...-سراسری
اينم تير خلاص خدايي واسه كنكور ٩٨
سال ديگه ٢ تا كنكور داريم 
بدون تاثير قطعي معدل

----------


## Dr.arash123

> https://tnews.ir/news/3fcc113986396....-سراسری
> فکر کنم یا تاثیر معدل زیاد شه یا قطعی شه


نظرتون درباره این مصاحبه چی؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> http://tnews.ir/اکوفارس/978111398590...-سراسری
> اينم تير خلاص خدايي واسه كنكور ٩٨
> سال ديگه ٢ تا كنكور داريم 
> بدون تاثير قطعي معدل


نگفت قطعی نیست  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## arshaa

> نظرتون درباره این مصاحبه چی؟


به طور ١٠٠٠٠٠٪‏ تاثير معدل مثبته امكان نداره امتحان نهايي مارو با اونا برابر قرار بدن
امتحاناي ما از نظر كمي و كيفي شبيه امتحاناي نظام جديدا نيست 
كلي هم تقلب شده توش

----------


## Dr.arash123

ممد نظر بده نظرت چی هست؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> به طور ١٠٠٠٠٠٪‏ تاثير معدل مثبته امكان نداره امتحان نهايي مارو با اونا برابر قرار بدن
> امتحاناي ما از نظر كمي و كيفي شبيه امتحاناي نظام جديدا نيست 
> كلي هم تقلب شده توش


امیدوارم ولی کارشون معلوم نیست :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Dr.arash123

شاید منظورش از دو تغییر این باشه که خب الان هیچ قانونی درباره تاثیر معدل دوازدهم در کنکور وجود نداره شاید منظورش این باشه که يه قانونی براشون ایجاد کنن ولی معلوم نیست مقدار تاثیر رو زياد کنن یا قطعی :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dr.arash123

ممد(mohammad1397) چرا هيچي نمی گی نظرت چی هست؟

----------


## arshaa

> ممد(mohammad1397) چرا هيچي نمی گی نظرت چی هست؟


چون گفت من ديگه تو اين تاپيك چيزي نميگم

----------


## Dr.arash123

> چون گفت من ديگه تو اين تاپيك چيزي نميگم


ممد جون هر کس دوست داری يه نظر بده بابا من قبلا يه چيزي گفتم اشتباه کردم الان به نظرت احتیاج داریم ترو خدا يه چيزي بگو :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> شاید منظورش از دو تغییر این باشه که خب الان هیچ قانونی درباره تاثیر معدل دوازدهم در کنکور وجود نداره شاید منظورش این باشه که يه قانونی براشون ایجاد کنن ولی معلوم نیست مقدار تاثیر رو زياد کنن یا قطعی


سلام دوست عزیز.
خوب یادمه یه تاپیکی زده بودین که سال دیگه یا کنکور سوم یا کنکور چهارمتون خواهد بود الان اگر همین تاپیک رو بررسی کنی میبینی نصف پست هایی که میزاری دقیقا داخل همین تاپیک هستش و اکثرش هم واقعا هیچ ارزشی ندارن و فقط و فقط الکی داری وقتتو هدر میدی.
شما کافیه یه آقایی مصاحبه کنه بگه پخ شما میشینی ریز به ریز یه تحلیلاتی از خودت میبافی که مفسرین این امر از این حجم از تخیلات متحریند. :Yahoo (65): 
من واقعا درک نمیکنم فازت چیه که اینقدر خودتو درگیر تاثیر معدل کردی فقط یه چیزیو برادرانه بهت میگم عزیزه من اون اشخاصی که تو امر مشاوره و اینجور چیزها خیلی خیلی بیشتر از من و شما تجربه دارن و برای خودشون صاحب اسم و رسم هستن مثه هامون سبطی.افشار.جلال سلیمی و ... همشون گفتن تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه که اگر واقعا گوش شنوا داشتی همون حرفو گوش میدادی و بیخیال میشدی که خب ظاهرا خیلی دوس داری درگیر اینجور چیزها بشی :Yahoo (117): 

راستی از خودت سوال میکنم الان اومدیمو گفتن تاثیر معدل واسه سال 98 قطعی میشه دقیقا چه کاری ازت برمیاد؟ چیکار میتونی بکنی واسش؟

بهتره رو چیزایی که خودت میتونی تغییرش بدی تمرکز کنی نه اون چیزایی که کوچکترین نقشی در اون ها نداری :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> خوب یادمه یه تاپیکی زده بودین که سال دیگه یا کنکور سوم یا کنکور چهارمتون خواهد بود الان اگر همین تاپیک رو بررسی کنی میبینی نصف پست هایی که میزاری دقیقا داخل همین تاپیک هستش و اکثرش هم واقعا هیچ ارزشی ندارن و فقط و فقط الکی داری وقتتو هدر میدی.
> شما کافیه یه آقایی مصاحبه کنه بگه پخ شما میشینی ریز به ریز یه تحلیلاتی از خودت میبافی که مفسرین این امر از این حجم از تخیلات متحریند.
> من واقعا درک نمیکنم فازت چیه که اینقدر خودتو درگیر تاثیر معدل کردی فقط یه چیزیو برادرانه بهت میگم عزیزه من اون اشخاصی که تو امر مشاوره و اینجور چیزها خیلی خیلی بیشتر از من و شما تجربه دارن و برای خودشون صاحب اسم و رسم هستن مثه هامون سبطی.افشار.جلال سلیمی و ... همشون گفتن تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه که اگر واقعا گوش شنوا داشتی همون حرفو گوش میدادی و بیخیال میشدی که خب ظاهرا خیلی دوس داری درگیر اینجور چیزها بشی
> 
> راستی از خودت سوال میکنم الان اومدیمو گفتن تاثیر معدل واسه سال 98 قطعی میشه دقیقا چه کاری ازت برمیاد؟ چیکار میتونی بکنی واسش؟
> 
> بهتره رو چیزایی که خودت میتونی تغییرش بدی تمرکز کنی نه اون چیزایی که کوچکترین نقشی در اون ها نداری


راست ميگي انگار زیاد از درگیر معدل شدم راست ميگي آخرش که چی دمت گرم خیلی اقایی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> راست ميگي انگار زیاد از درگیر معدل شدم راست ميگي آخرش که چی دمت گرم خیلی اقایی


داخل همین انجمن سال 95 که پای دیوان عدالت اداری پیش کشیده شد راجب معدل و اینجور چیزها خوب یادمه سر اینکه تاثیر قطعی میمونه یا مثبت میشه یا کلا برداشته میشه اثر معدل تا دلت بخواد بحث بود و حتی تاپیکش از مرز 100 صفحه هم گذشت اما من واقعیت تلخ از اون جریان رو واست بازگو میکنم دوست خوبم
حامد یگانه کاربر همین انجمن با زبون خودش اعتراف کرد که سال 95 کنکورش رو سر همین حاشیه های تاثیر معدل از دست داد و نتونست رتبه ی خوبی بیاره(اگر خودش نگفته بود عمرا اسم میبردم)
کنکور 98 تا دلت بخواد از این دست بازیچه های حاشیه ای داره که اولینش دو کنکوری شدن بود که خب دمشون گرم و زود تکلیفو مشخص کردن بعدش میشه نحوه ی تاثیر معدل بعدش میشه تقسیم ظرفیت بعدش میشه نحوه ی انتخاب رشته و ....
اول و آخر تموم این حاشیه ها هم هیچ کاری از من و شما و بقیه ی دوستان کنکوری ساخته نیس چون اصلا دست ما نیست و ما تصمیم گیرنده نیستیم (البته ممکنه امسال تو فرم نظر سنجی کنکور 97 بپرسن تاثیر معدل میخواین چطوری باشه)
تنها چیزی که میتونیم واسه خودمون انجام بدیم درس خوندنه و بیشتر کار کردن واسه رتبه ی بهتر (این تنها کاری هست که میتونیم انجامش بدیم)

راستی بزار یه چیز دیگم بهت بگم این مسوولین عزیز تا پرونده کنکور 97 کامل بسته نشه تاثیر معدل رو اعلام نمیکنن که اگر روال سال های قبل باشه تا مهر و آبان همینطوری جسته گریخته فقط مصاحبه میکنن با خبرگزاری ها اما خبر رسمی و موثقی که در سایت سازمان سنجش درج بشه نیس. مواظب باش تا اون زمان درگیر این حاشیه ها نشی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arshaa

> داخل همین انجمن سال 95 که پای دیوان عدالت اداری پیش کشیده شد راجب معدل و اینجور چیزها خوب یادمه سر اینکه تاثیر قطعی میمونه یا مثبت میشه یا کلا برداشته میشه اثر معدل تا دلت بخواد بحث بود و حتی تاپیکش از مرز 100 صفحه هم گذشت اما من واقعیت تلخ از اون جریان رو واست بازگو میکنم دوست خوبم
> حامد یگانه کاربر همین انجمن با زبون خودش اعتراف کرد که سال 95 کنکورش رو سر همین حاشیه های تاثیر معدل از دست داد و نتونست رتبه ی خوبی بیاره(اگر خودش نگفته بود عمرا اسم میبردم)
> کنکور 98 تا دلت بخواد از این دست بازیچه های حاشیه ای داره که اولینش دو کنکوری شدن بود که خب دمشون گرم و زود تکلیفو مشخص کردن بعدش میشه نحوه ی تاثیر معدل بعدش میشه تقسیم ظرفیت بعدش میشه نحوه ی انتخاب رشته و ....
> اول و آخر تموم این حاشیه ها هم هیچ کاری از من و شما و بقیه ی دوستان کنکوری ساخته نیس چون اصلا دست ما نیست و ما تصمیم گیرنده نیستیم (البته ممکنه امسال تو فرم نظر سنجی کنکور 97 بپرسن تاثیر معدل میخواین چطوری باشه)
> تنها چیزی که میتونیم واسه خودمون انجام بدیم درس خوندنه و بیشتر کار کردن واسه رتبه ی بهتر (این تنها کاری هست که میتونیم انجامش بدیم)
> 
> راستی بزار یه چیز دیگم بهت بگم این مسوولین عزیز تا پرونده کنکور 97 کامل بسته نشه تاثیر معدل رو اعلام نمیکنن که اگر روال سال های قبل باشه تا مهر و آبان همینطوری جسته گریخته فقط مصاحبه میکنن با خبرگزاری ها اما خبر رسمی و موثقی که در سایت سازمان سنجش درج بشه نیس. مواظب باش تا اون زمان درگیر این حاشیه ها نشی


من نميدونم قضيه تقسيم ظرفيت چيه؟
هيچكدوم از مسولان حتي كوچيكترين شاره اي هم بهش نكردن لطفا بحثشو پيش نكشيد اين صرفا توهم يه سري ذهن مسمومه

----------


## Janvaljan

این خدایی منظورش از تغییر دوم چی بوده ؟؟؟ نکنه تغییر از تاثیر مثبت به تاثیر قطعی؟؟؟؟ 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## arshaa

> این خدایی منظورش از تغییر دوم چی بوده ؟؟؟ نکنه تغییر از تاثیر مثبت به تاثیر قطعی؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


نه نيست

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بابا این خدایی فقط گفته درصد تاثیر معدل از سوی شورا اعلام میشه و سال آینده دو کنکور داریم دیگه این تحلیل نمیخواد خیلی وااضح گفته شما میخواین شایعه بسازین اون بحث دیگست

----------


## Dr.arash123

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.isn...p/97040703795/
خواهشا همه این خبر رو از خبرگزاری ايسنا ببینید ميگه سال 98 دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی طرح خواهد شد مگه ميشه تو کنکور سوال تشریحی بیاد چرا خبر ها این جوري شده دیگه نميشه به خبر گزاری های معتبر اعتماد کرد :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Alireza.arvin

هنوزم از این تاپیکا هست ؟  :Yahoo (94): 
یادش بخیر

----------


## saj8jad

> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.isn...p/97040703795/
> خواهشا همه این خبر رو از خبرگزاری ايسنا ببینید ميگه سال 98 دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی طرح خواهد شد مگه ميشه تو کنکور سوال تشریحی بیاد چرا خبر ها این جوري شده دیگه نميشه به خبر گزاری های معتبر اعتماد کرد


احتمالا برای نظام جدیدیا میخوان اینکار رو کنن
بازم معلوم نیست اینا چی تو ذهن نداشتشونه! : ))

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

سیاست > دولت - ایسنا نوشت: معاون آموزشی وزارت علوم از طراحی فاز اول حذف کنکور برای رشته های کم متقاضی در سال ۹۸ خبر داد.             


                      دکتر مجتبی شریعتی نیاسر در  حاشیه بازدید از حوزه امتحانی کنکور که امروز در دانشگاه علم و صنعت صورت  گرفت به آخرین تغییرات حذف کنکور اشاره کرد و افزود: کنکور یکی از دغدغه  های جامعه و آموزش عالی است و با تدابیری که می توان برای آن اندیشید، می  توان از اثر روانی و اجتماعی آن کاهش داد و البته یکی از موضوعات ما در  وزارت علوم بحث حذف کنکور است و به همین منظور کارگروهی نیز تشکیل شده است.
 وی در ادامه تصریح کرد: در حال حاضر طرحی در وزارت علوم در دست تدوین  است تا بتوانیم شرایطی فراهم کنیم که در قالب آن، آن دسته از داوطلبانی که  به صورت طبیعی می توانند وارد دانشگاه شوند، بدون شرکت در فرآیند کنکور  وارد دانشگاه شوند.
 دکتر شریعتی خاطر نشان کرد: متاسفانه طی چند روز اخیر مباحث مختلفی  درباره نوع تغذیه و یا حتی میزان استرس داوطلبان کنکور در برنامه های مختلف  مطرح شده است و این نشان می دهد که کنکور بخشی از دغدغه خانواده ها و  دارای اثر روانی است که خوشبختانه بخشی از این دغدغه ها قابل برطرف کردن  است و با توجه به اینکه در برخی از رشته ها نیاز به شرکت کنکور نیست، این  فشار روانی کاهش می یابد.
 معاون آموزشی وزارت علوم گفت: امیدواریم وزارت علوم بتواند طرح بدون  کنکور را در فاز اول برای رشته‌های کم متقاضی با تدابیری که با همکاری  دستگاه‌های دیگر از جمله آموزش و پرورش و وزارت بهداشت برای آن می‌اندیشند،  اجرایی کند، البته رشته‌های پرمتقاضی به دلیل وجود رقابت سنگین در آنها  ممکن است که تا مدت‌ها در قالب کنکور دانشجو پذیرش کنند، هر چند که من  معتقدم در رشته های پرمتقاضی نیز می توان به تدریج پذیرش را به دانشگاه ها  واگذار کرد. امیدواریم بتوانیم آن درصد از جمعیت کنکوری را که می‌توانند با  سوابق تحصیلی) وارد دانشگاه شوند، بدون حضور در فرآیند کنکور پذیرش کنیم.  در صورت هماهنگی دستگاه‌ها این تغییرات برای سال ۹۸ اعمال خواهد شد.
 دکتر شریعتی همچنین درخصوص اصلاح سهمیه ایثارگران در کنکور از طریق مجلس  شورای اسلامی نیز گفت:  مجلس سال گذشته با تصویب سهمیه پنج درصدی  ایثارگران و خانواده‌های آنها مشکلاتی را برای آموزش عالی و سازمان سنجش  ایجاد کرد و به تبع آن همکاران در سازمان سنجش ناگزیر شدند گزارشی را به  مجلس ارائه کنند و این گزارش کاملا توجیه کننده این بود که مصوبه باید به  نوعی اصلاح شود.
 معاون آموزشی وزارت علوم خاطرنشان کرد: در حال حاضر اصلاحیه سهمیه  ایثارگران در آزمون سراسری تدوین شده است و در درست بررسی می‌باشد البته  کلیات این اصلاحیه اخیرا توسط مجلس تصویب شد اما جزئیات آن از سوی  نمایندگان رای نیاورد و مجددا این طرح به منظور انجام کار کارشناسی بیشتر  به کمیسیون آموزش بازگردانده شد.
 دکتر شریعتی خاطر نشان کرد: به هر حال عدالت آموزشی ایجاب می‌کند ما  شرایطی را در عرصه آموزش عالی برای ورود داوطلبان به دانشگاه‌ها فراهم کنیم  تا براساس آن افراد مستعد بتوانند در دانشگاه‌هایی که شایسته ویژگی‌های  علمی و شخصی آنها است ورود پیدا کنند.
 معاون آموزشی وزارت علوم در پایان با تاکید بر اینکه اعمال اصلاحیه  سهمیه‌ها در کنکور امسال منوط به تصمیم گیری مجلس دارد گفت: هر زمان این  موضوع در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به جمع بندی نهایی برسد و درنهایت در صحن علنی  تصویب شود ما آن را اجرایی خواهیم کرد. در واقع بر اساس آنچه که در طرح  اصلاحیه سهمیه‌ها پیش‌بینی شده، این است که کف حد نصاب پذیرش در آزمون از  سوی ایثارگران افزایش پیدا کند تا این داوطلبان با سطح علمی بالاتری به  دانشگاه‌ها ورود پیدا کنند.

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

کنکور98 چه خبره خدا میدونه بعداز خراب کردن اوضاع اقتصادی دارن رو اینم ........خدایی گفت تیرماه تاثیر معدل مشخص میشه

----------


## Amin6

این دوازدهمیا واقعا بدبختن
ما ۲۴ساعت تدریس تو هفته داشتیم اینا ۳۶ ساعت دارن!!! یعنی هرروز تا حدود ساعت ۳ ظهر تو مدرسه!
ما بعده عید نیمه تعطیل میشدیم اینا تا قبل خرداد باید برن که نهایی دارن! بعدشم که باید همه درساشونو نهایی بدن!
کلا فکر کنم خیلی هاشون‌ بِبُرن چون واقعا سخته!
ما دو روز هفته ساعت ۳ تعطیل میشدیم من میومدم جنازه بودم قشنگ !

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

امین جان دقیقا بدلیل حرفی که زدی احتمالا میخوان هم تستی برگزار گنن هم تشریحی طبق گفته خدایی

----------


## Amin6

> کنکور98 چه خبره خدا میدونه بعداز خراب کردن اوضاع اقتصادی دارن رو اینم ........خدایی گفت تیرماه تاثیر معدل مشخص میشه


فکر نکنم واسه فارغ التحصیلا تاثیر مستقیم بزارن

----------


## Amin6

> امین جان دقیقا بدلیل حرفی که زدی احتمالا میخوان هم تستی برگزار گنن هم تشریحی طبق گفته خدایی


حالا خدا کنه سوالای مارو سخت و وحشتناک مثه ۹۴ نگیرن واسه‌ اونارو آسونتر!!!!

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> حالا خدا کنه سوالای مارو سخت و وحشتناک مثه ۹۴ نگیرن واسه‌ اونارو آسونتر!!!!


 ن اینجوری که کلی اعتراض میشه ولی خداییش بچه های دوازدهم واقعا پارن امسال حق میدم بهشون خیلی کارشون نسبت به نظام قدیما سختره

----------


## Amin6

> ن اینجوری که کلی اعتراض میشه ولی خداییش بچه های دوازدهم واقعا پارن امسال حق میدم بهشون خیلی کارشون نسبت به نظام قدیما سختره


آره خداییش خیلی سخته
همون ۳۶ ساعت پای حرف معلم پارشون میکنه!

----------


## saj8jad

> امین جان دقیقا بدلیل حرفی که زدی احتمالا میخوان هم تستی برگزار گنن هم تشریحی طبق گفته خدایی


 *مسن‌ترین و جوان‌ترین داوطلب امسال معرفی شدند/کنکور 98 با دو تغییر اساسی سال آینده برگزار می‌شود*                                      رئیس  سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ۹۸ خبر داد و  گفت:‌ آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواهد شد و میزان  تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می‌شود.
*
به گزارش ایسنا*،  دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ۹۷ در جمع خبرنگاران به  مسن‌ترین و جوان‌ترین داوطلب شرکت‌کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت:  مسن‌ترین داوطلب شرکت‌کننده کنکور امسال فردی ۸۳ ساله از تهران و جوان‌ترین  داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ۱۵ ساله از اصفهان است که هر دو داوطلب در گروه  آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده‌اند.


وی در ادامه به مهمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ اشاره  کرد و گفت: *در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواهیم داشت*. برنامه ما  این است که در آزمون ۹۸ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام  جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در سال ۹۸ برگزار می‌شود و ما سعی خواهیم داشت  این آزمون  را (یعنی آزمون نظام جدیدیها رو) با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.


رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور همچنین در خصوص تأثیر میزان  سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده نیز گفت: همان طور که در دفترچه کنکور نیز  ذکر شده است در آزمون امسال ۲۵ درصد برای دوره دیپلم و ۵ درصد نیز برای  دوره پیش‌دانشگاهی تأثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی خواهیم داشت اما در خصوص میزان  تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور آینده شورای سنجش و پذیرش هفدهم این‌ماه(  تیرماه) تصمیم‌گیری خواهد کرد و نتایج این تصمیم‌گیری را به اطلاع داوطلبان  خواهیم رساند.


پ.ن :
1. این تغییرات اساسی صرفا برای کنکور نظام جدید هستش نه نظام قدیمی ها ، خنده داره که کنکوری های 97 اینطوری کنکور بدن و بعد 98 بخوان اونطوری! کنکور بدن!
2. به نظر من و کنکور 98 فقط برای نظام جدیدی ها به صورت دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار میشه بنابراین نظام قدیمی ها نگران نباشن از این بابت
3. داوطلبان نظام قدیم که میخوان کنکور 98 شرکت کنن مثل گذشته کنکور میدن و تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی این دسته از داوطبان هم مثل کنکور 97 شون بصورت مثبت هستش

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

آخ آخ یادمه من 2ساعت نمیتونستم پای شر و ورای بعضی معلما بشینم این بدبختا برسن خونه مومیایی میشن

----------


## Janvaljan

برادر من اخه سوال تشریحی رو کی میخاد تاثیر بده تو کنکور ؟؟؟؟
بعضیا دست خطشون شکسته نستعلیق مینویسن. اخه کی میخاد ۷۰۰۰۰۰ برگه تشریحی تصحیح کنه ؟؟؟ کدوم کامپیوتر ؟؟
اینا همش چرنده
کنکور ۹۸ برای رسته های پر رقابت تماما تستیه ، فقط این وسط تاثیر معدل مهمه.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.arash123

> *مسن‌ترین و جوان‌ترین داوطلب امسال معرفی شدند/کنکور 98 با دو تغییر اساسی سال آینده برگزار می‌شود*
> 
> 
>                                       رئیس  سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ۹۸ خبر داد و  گفت:‌ آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواهد شد و میزان  تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می‌شود.
> *
> به گزارش ایسنا*،  دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ۹۷ در جمع خبرنگاران به  مسن‌ترین و جوان‌ترین داوطلب شرکت‌کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت:  مسن‌ترین داوطلب شرکت‌کننده کنکور امسال فردی ۸۳ ساله از تهران و جوان‌ترین  داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ۱۵ ساله از اصفهان است که هر دو داوطلب در گروه  آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده‌اند.
> 
> 
> وی در ادامه به مهمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ اشاره  کرد و گفت: *در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواهیم داشت*. برنامه ما  این است که در آزمون ۹۸ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام  جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در سال ۹۸ برگزار می‌شود و ما سعی خواهیم داشت  این آزمون  را (یعنی آزمون نظام جدیدیها رو) با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
> ...


از کجا می دوني کنکور نظام قدیم مثل سابق هست در ثانی اخیرا خدایی گفته بود طرح سوال تشریحی در کنکور امکان پذیر نیست احتمالا این خبر يه نقض هايي داره

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

نظام قدیم تا 98 حق دارن کنکور قدیم بدن؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

طرح سوال تشریحی رو فشار آموزش و پرورش هست در ضمن نهاییم که تشریحی تاثیرم داره دیگه کنکورو چیکار دارن

----------


## reza2018

> نظام قدیم تا 98 حق دارن کنکور قدیم بدن؟


فعلا گفتن فقط98

----------


## Dr.arash123

چیزی به نام سوال تشریحی وجود نداره اصلا سوال تشریحی رو چطور می خوان تصحیح کنن يه نگاه به قلم چی بکنید اگه قرار بود تو کنکور سوال تشریحی بیاد قلم چی اعلام می کرد

----------


## arshaa

> ن اینجوری که کلی اعتراض میشه ولی خداییش بچه های دوازدهم واقعا پارن امسال حق میدم بهشون خیلی کارشون نسبت به نظام قدیما سختره


اره واقعا چون نميتونن دروس سال ايندشونو تو تابستون پش خوني كنن و سوالاي كنكور سال قبلشونو حل كنن چون اولين باره كنكور ميدن
بنابراين نظام جديدا يه سر و گردن بالاترين

----------


## saj8jad

> از کجا می دوني کنکور نظام قدیم مثل سابق هست در ثانی اخیرا خدایی گفته بود طرح سوال تشریحی در کنکور امکان پذیر نیست احتمالا این خبر يه نقض هايي داره



اگر قرار باشه که تستی و تشریحی باشه فقط واسه نظام جدید اینطوری خواهد نه نظام قدیم ، شما اگر اون پاراگراف خبری رو بخونی به سادگی متوجه میشی که منظور خدایی از این تغییرات اساسی با روی کار آمدن نظام جدید قراره که اعمال بشه و به وضوح میگه این آزمون و ....
لگذریم ، در صورتی که همین الانش معلوم نیست چطوری میخوان کنکور رو تشریحی برگزار کنن! 
فکر تصحیح 700 هزار پاسخنامه تشریحی اونم فقط یک گروه آزمایشی تجربی چطوری قراره در حدود 1 ماه تصحیح بشه ، کی به اعتراضات رسیدگی بشه! اوه اوه اوه! 
و اینکه وقتی عامل انسانی درش دخیل بشه 100 درصد انبوهی از بی عدالتی و تبعیض و ... پدید میاد و موجی از اعتراضات شکل میگیره
معلوم نیست این با خودشون چند چندن
در هر صورت باید صبر کرد تا به صورت رسمی اعلام بشه و همچنین مکانیزم برگزاریش اعلام بشه که قرار چطوری و چگونه کنکور همزمان تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنن!

----------


## Unlimited

واقعا حرف چرتی هست کنکور تشریحی اینکه الان تستی هست یه ماه طول میکشه تا نتیجش بیاد دیگه وای به حال تشریحی یهو دیدی می خوان کنکور 99 برگذار کنن تازه نتایج نهایی 98 اومده :Yahoo (21): 
بعدم شما حساب کن بخوان تشریحی رو تصحیح کنن یهو یکی امروز بی حوصله هست و گند میزنه به هرچی برگه بخواد تصحیح کنه و حق کلی ادم ضایع میشه دیگه از بدخطی بچه ها و چیزای دیگه هم نگم براتون
به نظرم اگه بگن تاثیر معدل 90 درصد قطعی هست امکان انجامش بیشتر از اینه که بخوان کنکور تشریحی باشه

----------


## arshaa

بابا منظورض از تشريحي امتحان نهاييه يكم فكر كنيد

----------


## arshaa

الان ميرم از سيستم پاسخگويي سازمان سنجش ميپرسم جوابشو ميگم بهتون اينقدر فكر الكي نكنيد

----------


## Dr.arash123

> الان ميرم از سيستم پاسخگويي سازمان سنجش ميپرسم جوابشو ميگم بهتون اينقدر فكر الكي نكنيد


تاثیر معدلم بپرس

----------


## Janvaljan

تاثیر معدل و قطعی نکنن ، هر کار دوست دارن بکنن

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Karo1999

فکر می کردم ما نظام قدیمای ورودی 97 بدبخت ترین نسلیم الان فهمیدم از چه مصیبت هایی جستیم :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Amin6

من فکر کنم هشدار داد که تاثیر معدل کنکور ۹۸ واسه جدیدا مستقیمه
منظورش از تشریحی همون نهاییه میخواد بگه نهایی خیلی تاثیر داره یه بخشی تستی(کنکور) یه بخشی تشریحی (نهایی)

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اگر قرار باشه که تستی و تشریحی باشه فقط واسه نظام جدید اینطوری خواهد نه نظام قدیم ، شما اگر اون پاراگراف خبری رو بخونی به سادگی متوجه میشی که منظور خدایی از این تغییرات اساسی با روی کار آمدن نظام جدید قراره که اعمال بشه و به وضوح میگه این آزمون و ....
> لگذریم ، در صورتی که همین الانش معلوم نیست چطوری میخوان کنکور رو تشریحی برگزار کنن! 
> فکر تصحیح 700 هزار پاسخنامه تشریحی اونم فقط یک گروه آزمایشی تجربی چطوری قراره در حدود 1 ماه تصحیح بشه ، کی به اعتراضات رسیدگی بشه! اوه اوه اوه! 
> و اینکه وقتی عامل انسانی درش دخیل بشه 100 درصد انبوهی از بی عدالتی و تبعیض و ... پدید میاد و موجی از اعتراضات شکل میگیره
> معلوم نیست این با خودشون چند چندن
> در هر صورت باید صبر کرد تا به صورت رسمی اعلام بشه و همچنین مکانیزم برگزاریش اعلام بشه که قرار چطوری و چگونه کنکور همزمان تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنن!


سلام سجاد جان خوبی داداش؟

آقا من فکر میکنم این خبرنگار خبرگزاری اشتباه متوجه شده منظورو :Yahoo (23): 

آقای خدایی گفتن دو تغییر اساسی یکی اینکه دو نوع سوال طرح میشه این بنده خدا فکر کرده منظورشون هم تستی هس هم تشریحی در صورتی که منظور این بوده یه سوال واسه نظام قدیم یه سوال واسه نظام جدید که این میشه تغییر اول و تغییر دوم هم اینه که چون مجلس خواستار حذف کنکور هس واسه 98 میان رشته های کم طرفدار رو کنکور رو کلا واسش برمیدارن و میسپرن دست دانشگاه ها.

آخه اگر قرار بود هم تستی هم تشریحی باشه کنکور که الان تموم کتاب های بازار باید در عرض چند ماه کل سه سال دبیرستان تازه بشینن نمونه سوال تشریحی هم ازش طرح کنن :Yahoo (31): 

تازه خود سازمان سنجش مخالف سرسخت نمره نهایی تو کنکور بود و کلی ایراد به فرآیندش میگرفت بعد الان خودش میاد میگه خب حالا خودمون میخوایم تشریحی برگزار کنیم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> بابا منظورض از تشريحي امتحان نهاييه يكم فكر كنيد


یحتمل

پ.ن : عزیز شما خودت تئوری توطئه مطرح میکنی بعدش هم دورش میزنی که  :Yahoo (4): 

+ در مورد زمان برگزاری 98 هم بپرس ، میگن آخر تیر برگزار میشه گویا

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
 فکر کنم رتبه امسالم هول و هوش 2000  بشه امسال
نمی تونم از پزشکی بگذرم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
خدایا منو بکش


حرف هیچکی برام مهم نیس
فقط خودم
فقط خودم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_یعنی نظام قدیما کنکور تستی و جدیدا تشریحی؟؟؟
اون وقت چطور نمره میدن؟؟؟ 
چطور سوالا تو یه سطح هستند؟_
کمی چرت نگفته خدایی؟
اصلا همچین حرفی زده یا یکی دور ورش داشته اینو گفته؟؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سلام سجاد جان خوبی داداش؟
> 
> آقا من فکر میکنم این خبرنگار خبرگزاری اشتباه متوجه شده منظورو
> 
> آقای خدایی گفتن دو تغییر اساسی یکی اینکه دو نوع سوال طرح میشه این بنده خدا فکر کرده منظورشون هم تستی هس هم تشریحی در صورتی که منظور این بوده یه سوال واسه نظام قدیم یه سوال واسه نظام جدید که این میشه تغییر اول و تغییر دوم هم اینه که چون مجلس خواستار حذف کنکور هس واسه 98 میان رشته های کم طرفدار رو کنکور رو کلا واسش برمیدارن و میسپرن دست دانشگاه ها.
> 
> آخه اگر قرار بود هم تستی هم تشریحی باشه کنکور که الان تموم کتاب های بازار باید در عرض چند ماه کل سه سال دبیرستان تازه بشینن نمونه سوال تشریحی هم ازش طرح کنن
> 
> تازه خود سازمان سنجش مخالف سرسخت نمره نهایی تو کنکور بود و کلی ایراد به فرآیندش میگرفت بعد الان خودش میاد میگه خب حالا خودمون میخوایم تشریحی برگزار کنیم؟


ناموسا حرف هات حقه من به حرف هات اعتقاد دارم راست می گی اصلا منظور از تغییر دوم افزایش یا قطعی کردن معدل نیست چقدر ما خنگیم شیر مادرت حلالت باشه به خدا داشتم سکته می کردم چند لحظه پیش :Yahoo (77):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام سجاد جان خوبی داداش؟
> 
> آقا من فکر میکنم این خبرنگار خبرگزاری اشتباه متوجه شده منظورو
> 
> آقای خدایی گفتن دو تغییر اساسی یکی اینکه دو نوع سوال طرح میشه این بنده خدا فکر کرده منظورشون هم تستی هس هم تشریحی در صورتی که منظور این بوده یه سوال واسه نظام قدیم یه سوال واسه نظام جدید که این میشه تغییر اول و تغییر دوم هم اینه که چون مجلس خواستار حذف کنکور هس واسه 98 میان رشته های کم طرفدار رو کنکور رو کلا واسش برمیدارن و میسپرن دست دانشگاه ها.
> 
> آخه اگر قرار بود هم تستی هم تشریحی باشه کنکور که الان تموم کتاب های بازار باید در عرض چند ماه کل سه سال دبیرستان تازه بشینن نمونه سوال تشریحی هم ازش طرح کنن
> 
> تازه خود سازمان سنجش مخالف سرسخت نمره نهایی تو کنکور بود و کلی ایراد به فرآیندش میگرفت بعد الان خودش میاد میگه خب حالا خودمون میخوایم تشریحی برگزار کنیم؟


سلام عزیز دل انگیز 
ممنونم ، شما خوبی؟

آره به احتمال زیاد همینطوره که خبرنگاره اشتباه کرده و گزارش فرستاده  :Yahoo (4): 
اگر قرار باشه امتحانات نهایی هم جزئی از کنکور باشه یعنی بخش تشریحی آزمون + کنکور که بخش تستی آزون هستش به نظرم احتمالش هست که امتحانات نهایی رو خود سازمان سنجش برگزار کنه حداقل بخاطر طرح سوالات استاندارد و ضریب امنیتی و ... یا اگرم خود آموزش و پرورش مجری برگزاری باشه سازمان سنجش اصرار خواهد کرد که امتحانات نهایی هم مثل کنکور بصورت بسته بندی شده با ضریب امنیتی بالایی برگزار بشه

میدونی چیه محمد جان ، اصولا یه وضعی بر سر تا پای کشور حکمفرما شده که به معنی مطلق کلمه سگ صاحبش رو نمیشناسه! 
حالا از این مجمل ما شما خودت بخون حدیث مفصل رو!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zahra1900

وی در ادامه به مهمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ اشاره کرد و گفت: در  کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواهیم داشت. برنامه ما این است که در  آزمون ۹۸ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم *چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش  متوسطه داوطلبان در سال ۹۸ برگزار می‌شود و ما سعی خواهیم داشت این آزمون  را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
*
بچه ها این منظورش واس جدیداس داره درمورد اونا حرف میزنه دمش گرم کسی که کشفش کرد....... بادقت بخونید

----------


## saj8jad

> وی در ادامه به مهمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ۹۸ اشاره کرد و گفت: در  کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواهیم داشت. برنامه ما این است که در  آزمون ۹۸ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم *چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش  متوسطه داوطلبان در سال ۹۸ برگزار می‌شود و ما سعی خواهیم داشت این آزمون  را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
> *
> بچه ها این منظورش واس جدیداس داره درمورد اونا حرف میزنه دمش گرم کسی که کشفش کرد....... بادقت بخونید


بله اگر اون پاراگراف رو با دقت بخونین مشخص میشه که منظور خدایی از " این آزمون " (آبی رنگ) همون کنکور 98 نظام جدید هستش

----------


## arshaa

> سلام عزیز دل انگیز 
> ممنونم ، شما خوبی؟
> 
> آره به احتمال زیاد همینطوره که خبرنگاره اشتباه کرده و گزارش فرستاده 
> اگر قرار باشه امتحانات نهایی هم جزئی از کنکور باشه یعنی بخش تشریحی آزمون + کنکور که بخش تستی آزون هستش به نظرم احتمالش هست که امتحانات نهایی رو خود سازمان سنجش برگزار کنه حداقل بخاطر طرح سوالات استاندارد و ضریب امنیتی و ... یا اگرم خود آموزش و پرورش مجری برگزاری باشه سازمان سنجش اصرار خواهد کرد که امتحانات نهایی هم مثل کنکور بصورت بسته بندی شده با ضریب امنیتی بالایی برگزار بشه
> 
> میدونی چیه محمد جان ، اصولا یه وضعی بر سر تا پای کشور حکمفرما شده که به معنی مطلق کلمه سگ صاحبش رو نمیشناسه! 
> حالا از این مجمل ما شما خودت بخون حدیث مفصل رو!


بازم ميگم اكه قرار باشه داوطلباي نظام قديم جزوي از كنكور ٩٨ باشن بايد تاثير معدل مثبت باشه
چون امتحان نهايي ما نظام قديم ها از نظر كمي ،كيفي،نوع تاثير و تراز خيلي متفاوته!!

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

ممنون منم خوبم سجاد :Yahoo (83): 

اینکه سنجش بخواد امتحان نهایی برگزار کنه رو قطعا آموزش پرورش اجازه همچین کاری بهش نمیده و دقیقا هم خود سنجش میدونه که این یه کار حیطه ی اختیارات سنجش نیس و فقط و فقط راجب امتحان نهایی حرف اول و آخر رو آموزش پرورش میزنه :Yahoo (117): 

خیلی سال قبل کنکور به دو صورت تشریحی و تستی بود اما جمعیت کنکوری الان با جمعیت کنکوری اون زمان اصلا قابل قیاس نیس آخه . 

کلا کنکور 98 از اون کنکور های تاریخی ایران میشه که تا دلتون بخواد حاشیه و چیزای عجیب غریب داره فقط و فقط امیدوارم بچه های کنکوری درگیر این حاشیه ها نشن کنکورشون رو فدای این حاشیه ها نکنن :Yahoo (17): 

اما یه حسی بهم میگه که 17 تیر هم نتیجه نحوه ی تاثیر معدل رو مشخص نمیکنن و این داستان معدل تا مهر و آبان ادامه دار خواهد بود :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Amin6

> یحتمل
> 
> پ.ن : عزیز شما خودت تئوری توطئه مطرح میکنی بعدش هم دورش میزنی که 
> 
> + در مورد زمان برگزاری 98 هم بپرس ، میگن آخر تیر برگزار میشه گویا


بله دهه آخر تیر برگزار میشه! اینو آموزش پرورش گفته
اما من تاریخ آزمون های جامع سنجش رو میدیدم آخریش ۳/۳۱ بود! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saj8jad

> بله دهه آخر تیر برگزار میشه! اینو آموزش پرورش گفته
> اما من تاریخ آزمون های جامع سنجش رو میدیدم آخریش ۳/۳۱ بود!


صحیح
آزمون های تعاونی سنجش رو که شما نگاه کردی نزده بود که تشریحی و تستی هستش؟

اگر آزمون های سنجش هم تستی و هم تشریحی باشه تو کنکور هم همونطوری سوال طرح خواهد شد ، چون هر تغییری که در کنکور اعمال بشه تو کنکورهای آزمایشی تعاونی سنجش اعمال میشه مثل اون سوالات شمارشی و موردی شیمی که اولین بار تو آزمون های جامع سنجش تیپش مطرح شد

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> بله دهه آخر تیر برگزار میشه! اینو آموزش پرورش گفته
> اما من تاریخ آزمون های جامع سنجش رو میدیدم آخریش ۳/۳۱ بود!


راجب کنکور فقط و فقط حرف های سنجش و مصاحبه های سنجشی ها ملاکه کلا آموزش پرورش عملا کاره ای نیس واسه کنکور :Yahoo (20): 

وقتی آزمون خود سنجش 31 خرداد هست خیلی خیلی بعیده کنکور نیمه ی دوم تیر یا حتی دهه سوم تیر باشه احتمال زیاد همون دهه ی اول تیر کنکور رو برگزار میکنن (این دو سه سالی که کنکور عقب افتاد فقط به خاطر ماه رمضون بود وگرنه تا بوده کنکور دهه اول تیر بوده و خواهد بود)

----------


## arshaa

> راجب کنکور فقط و فقط حرف های سنجش و مصاحبه های سنجشی ها ملاکه کلا آموزش پرورش عملا کاره ای نیس واسه کنکور
> 
> وقتی آزمون خود سنجش 31 خرداد هست خیلی خیلی بعیده کنکور نیمه ی دوم تیر یا حتی دهه سوم تیر باشه احتمال زیاد همون دهه ی اول تیر کنکور رو برگزار میکنن (این دو سه سالی که کنکور عقب افتاد فقط به خاطر ماه رمضون بود وگرنه تا بوده کنکور دهه اول تیر بوده و خواهد بود)


در اين مورد هم از سازمان سنجش پرسيدم هنوز درخواستمو بررسي نكرده سيستم

----------


## arshaa



----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> در اين مورد هم از سازمان سنجش پرسيدم هنوز درخواستمو بررسي نكرده سيستم


هرسوالی که راجب تاریخ برگزاری کنکور یا نحوه تاثیر کنکور و اینجور موضوعات که هنوز اعلام نشده از سیستم پاسخگو سنجش بکنید میگه متعاقبا اعلام خواهد شد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin6

> 


هییییچ سوالی رو جواب نمیدن
هیچی
تا الان هرچی پرسیدم یا پاس داده یا گفته از طریق سایت اعلام‌ میشه
من نمیدونم به چه دردی میخورن

----------


## arshaa



----------


## Dr.arash123

این تنها خبری هست که منتشر شده و صحیح هست بقیه خبر ها غلطه در مورد کنکور 98

----------


## M.D97

خدایی گفته دو تا تغییر داریم یکیش طراحی دونوع سواله...ولی تغییر دوم چیه.....خدانکنه تبدیل تاثیر مثبت به قطعی تغییر دوم باشه

----------


## M.D97

خودمم قراره ۹۸ کنکور بدم....نمی خوام ناراحتتون کنم...ولی تا اینجا خیلی تابلو مشخصه که قراره تاثیرو قطعی کنن...

----------


## Janvaljan

> خودمم قراره ۹۸ کنکور بدم....نمی خوام ناراحتتون کنم...ولی تا اینجا خیلی تابلو مشخصه که قراره تاثیرو قطعی کنن...


موافقم. اموزش پرورش شدید داره فشار میاره تاثیر قطعی بشه و احتمالا میشه. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Fighter1

خیلی تابلو دارید جو میدید حداقل یه جوری جو بدید تابلو نباشه

----------


## Fighter1

خیلی تابلو دارید جو میدید حداقل یه جوری جو بدید تابلو نباشه😂😂

----------


## zahra1900

من چرا انقد بدبختم واقعا چرا :/
فقط دوس دارن اذیتمون کنن اینا
اقا دیگه هیچی نگید تا 17 تیر که مشخص شاید شد ......... خواهش میکنم.............. شما حرف میزنید منم نمیتونم نخونم :Yahoo (21): .......... فردا بخاطر کنکور 98 جوونمرگ میشم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## dr.parham

رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ٩٨ خبر داد و گفت: آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت
تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواھد شد و میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می شود.
به گزارش ایسنا، دکتر ابراھیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ٩٧ در جمع خبرنگاران به مسن ترین و جوان ترین داوطلب
شرکت کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت: مسن ترین داوطلب شرکت کننده کنکور امسال فردی ٨٣ ساله از تھران و جوان ترین
داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ١۵ ساله از اصفھان است که ھر دو داوطلب در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده اند.
وی در ادامه به مھمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ٩٨ اشاره کرد و گفت: در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواھیم
داشت. برنامه ما این است که در آزمون ٩٨ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در
سال ٩٨ برگزار می شود و ما سعی خواھیم داشت این آزمون را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ھمچنین در خصوص تأثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده نیز گفت: ھمان طور که
در دفترچه کنکور نیز ذکر شده است در آزمون امسال ٢۵ درصد برای دوره دیپلم و ۵ درصد نیز برای دوره پیش دانشگاھی تأثیر مثبت
سوابق تحصیلی خواھیم داشت اما در خصوص میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور آینده شورای سنجش و پذیرش ھفدھم
این ماه( تیرماه) تصمیم گیری خواھد کرد و نتایج این تصمیم گیری را به اطلاع داوطلبان خواھیم رساند

----------


## Janvaljan

> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از اعمال دو تغییر اساسی در کنکور سال ٩٨ خبر داد و گفت: آزمون سال آینده به دو صورت
> تستی و تشریحی برگزار خواھد شد و میزان تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی نیز در این آزمون به زودی اعلام می شود.
> به گزارش ایسنا، دکتر ابراھیم خدایی در بازدید از آزمون سراسری سال ٩٧ در جمع خبرنگاران به مسن ترین و جوان ترین داوطلب
> شرکت کننده در آزمون امسال اشاره کرد و گفت: مسن ترین داوطلب شرکت کننده کنکور امسال فردی ٨٣ ساله از تھران و جوان ترین
> داوطلب نیز نرگس مدنی ١۵ ساله از اصفھان است که ھر دو داوطلب در گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی متقاضی شده اند.
> وی در ادامه به مھمترین تغییرات آزمون سراسری سال ٩٨ اشاره کرد و گفت: در کنکور سال آینده دو نوع تغییر اساسی خواھیم
> داشت. برنامه ما این است که در آزمون ٩٨ دو نوع سوال طراحی کنیم چرا که اولین کنکور نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه داوطلبان در
> سال ٩٨ برگزار می شود و ما سعی خواھیم داشت این آزمون را با طراحی دو نوع سوال تستی و تشریحی برگزار کنیم.
> رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور ھمچنین در خصوص تأثیر میزان سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده نیز گفت: ھمان طور که
> ...


اقا مگه میشه تو ازمون کنکور سوال تشریحی داد؟؟ کدوم کامپیوتر میخاد خط ما رو بخونه ؟؟؟
این احتمالا منظورش از سوالات تشریحی ، همون امتحان نهاییا باشه.
فقط هر کدومشون روزی ۱۰۰ تا مصاحبه میکنن. یکی نمیگه تاثیر معدل میخاد قطعی باشه یا مثبت.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## amirhossien000

اصن به خبرگزاری ها اعتماد نکنید چرت زیاد میگن
و حتی به مصاحبه مسولین هم توجه نکنید اینا بیشتر چرت میگن(4 تا خبرنگار دیدن جوگیر شدن)
تو همون جلسه همه چی معلوم میشه که بعید میدونم 17 تیر باشه چوا اینجا ایرانه

----------


## Dr.arash123

این آخرین مصاحبه خدایی در اردیبهشت امسال هست که سایت قلم چی منتشر کرده خودش این جا به صراحتا با سوال تشریحی مخالفت کرده به خبرگزاری ها اعتماد نکنید

----------


## amirhossien000

> این آخرین مصاحبه خدایی در اردیبهشت امسال هست که سایت قلم چی منتشر کرده خودش این جا به صراحتا با سوال تشریحی مخالفت کرده به خبرگزاری ها اعتماد نکنید


98 نظام قدیم هست ایا؟؟
چون چیز نگفته اصن امروز؟؟

----------


## Dr.arash123

> فایل پیوست 80258
> این تنها خبری هست که منتشر شده و صحیح هست بقیه خبر ها غلطه در مورد کنکور 98


این خبر تنها خبر درست هست که منظور از هر دو تغییر رو توش نوشته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> 98 نظام قدیم هست ایا؟؟
> چون چیز نگفته اصن امروز؟؟


بله تو خبر بالای گفت بعد هم شما به آزمون های آزمایشی اخیر نگاه کنی می فهمی که هست

----------


## amirhossien000

مصاحبه خدایی رو شبکه خبر پخش کرد که گفتش دو نوع سوال برگزار میشه و اصلا حرفی از تشریحی و تستی نزد(خبرنگار ایسنا اشتباه متوجه شده)
درباره تاثیر معدل هم گفت 17 تیر تو جلسه معلوم میشه و بعید میدونم که 17 ام معلوم بشه

----------


## Dr.arash123

> مصاحبه خدایی رو شبکه خبر پخش کرد که گفتش دو نوع سوال برگزار میشه و اصلا حرفی از تشریحی و تستی نزد(خبرنگار ایسنا اشتباه متوجه شده)
> درباره تاثیر معدل هم گفت 17 تیر تو جلسه معلوم میشه و بعید میدونم که 17 ام معلوم بشه


خبر گزاری ایسنا از اول هم معلوم بود اشتباه می کنه

----------


## Dr.arash123

فقط می مونه تاثیر معدل که اونم مثبت هست

----------


## arshaa

منظور از ٢ تا تغيير كه خدايي ميگفت اينه ديوونه ها
اول اينكه سال ديگه دو تا ازمون برگزار ميشه
دوم اينكه پذيرش خيلي از رشته هاي بدون كنكور انجام ميشه و به دانشگاه ها واگذار ميشه
تاثير معدل هم دربارش فكر نكنيد تنها جايي كه ادماش واقعا به فكر هستن و با عقل و منطق و شعور تصميم ميگيرن و هيچ رانت و بي عدالتي توش نيست سازمان سنجشه
مطمئننا اونا از معايب تاثير قطعي بيشتر از منو شما اطلاع دارن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سلام سجاد جان خوبی داداش؟
> 
> آقا من فکر میکنم این خبرنگار خبرگزاری اشتباه متوجه شده منظورو
> 
> آقای خدایی گفتن دو تغییر اساسی یکی اینکه دو نوع سوال طرح میشه این بنده خدا فکر کرده منظورشون هم تستی هس هم تشریحی در صورتی که منظور این بوده یه سوال واسه نظام قدیم یه سوال واسه نظام جدید که این میشه تغییر اول و تغییر دوم هم اینه که چون مجلس خواستار حذف کنکور هس واسه 98 میان رشته های کم طرفدار رو کنکور رو کلا واسش برمیدارن و میسپرن دست دانشگاه ها.
> 
> آخه اگر قرار بود هم تستی هم تشریحی باشه کنکور که الان تموم کتاب های بازار باید در عرض چند ماه کل سه سال دبیرستان تازه بشینن نمونه سوال تشریحی هم ازش طرح کنن
> 
> تازه خود سازمان سنجش مخالف سرسخت نمره نهایی تو کنکور بود و کلی ایراد به فرآیندش میگرفت بعد الان خودش میاد میگه خب حالا خودمون میخوایم تشریحی برگزار کنیم؟





> فایل پیوست 80258
> این تنها خبری هست که منتشر شده و صحیح هست بقیه خبر ها غلطه در مورد کنکور 98





> مصاحبه خدایی رو شبکه خبر پخش کرد که گفتش دو نوع سوال برگزار میشه و اصلا حرفی از تشریحی و تستی نزد(خبرنگار ایسنا اشتباه متوجه شده)
> درباره تاثیر معدل هم گفت 17 تیر تو جلسه معلوم میشه و بعید میدونم که 17 ام معلوم بشه





> منظور از ٢ تا تغيير كه خدايي ميگفت اينه ديوونه ها
> اول اينكه سال ديگه دو تا ازمون برگزار ميشه
> دوم اينكه پذيرش خيلي از رشته هاي بدون كنكور انجام ميشه و به دانشگاه ها واگذار ميشه
> تاثير معدل هم دربارش فكر نكنيد تنها جايي كه ادماش واقعا به فكر هستن و با عقل و منطق و شعور تصميم ميگيرن و هيچ رانت و بي عدالتي توش نيست سازمان سنجشه
> مطمئننا اونا از معايب تاثير قطعي بيشتر از منو شما اطلاع دارن


ما هم قبلش فهمیدیم و دوتا تغییر هم مشخص شد چی هست و اون دوتا تغییر ربطی به معدل نداره و از اون جایی که خدایی گفت فقط دو تغییر خواهیم داشت ميشه قطعا فهمید که تاثیر معدل مثبت هست

----------


## Karo1999

هر بار که این موضوع صدرنشین جدول می شه یعنی یه مصاحبه جدید و یه نگرانی جدید آماده شده که باید استرسش رو به دوش بکشیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

> منظور از ٢ تا تغيير كه خدايي ميگفت اينه ديوونه ها
> اول اينكه سال ديگه دو تا ازمون برگزار ميشه
> دوم اينكه پذيرش خيلي از رشته هاي بدون كنكور انجام ميشه و به دانشگاه ها واگذار ميشه
> تاثير معدل هم دربارش فكر نكنيد تنها جايي كه ادماش واقعا به فكر هستن و با عقل و منطق و شعور تصميم ميگيرن و هيچ رانت و بي عدالتي توش نيست سازمان سنجشه
> مطمئننا اونا از معايب تاثير قطعي بيشتر از منو شما اطلاع دارن


رانت و‌بی عدالتی اگر توش نبود جلو سهمیه هیئت علمی می ایستاد!

----------


## arshaa

> رانت و‌بی عدالتی اگر توش نبود جلو سهمیه هیئت علمی می ایستاد!


اين قضيه خيلي ميتونه ادامه پيدا كنه
با سهميه ايثارگران شروع ميشه
ميرسه به هيئت علمي
بعد ميتونيم بگيم چرا يه سري پولدارن ميتونن برن كلاس و مدرسه خوب ما نميتونيم بريم
ميتونيم بگيم چرا همش سمپاديا رتبه ميشن و همه معلم خوب ها و امكانات اموزشي خوب از پايه رو اونا دارن
كلي اين پنير پيتزا ميتونه كش بياد پس بيخيال

----------


## Egotist

خدایی یک حرفی زده الان اینجا دارین ازش وحی مُنزل میسازید!
از حرفشم یک جور تفسیر میسازید که انگار آیا تغییر اول تو مصاحبه اش به نفخ صور اول دلالت داره یا دوم ! : ))
 مگه تفسیر المیزانه مومنات ؟
خود خدایی بیاد تایپیک بخونه عشق میکنه که اینقد ملت درگیرشن : ))
سال آینده هم بلاشک تاثیر مثبته . حداقل برای نظام قدیم !

----------


## hamed_habibi

​یکم اگاهیتون رو بالا ببرید..سال بعد تغییر اولش طراحی دو نوع سوال نظام قدیم وجدیده...تغییر بدی ازمون تستی تشریحی هستش اما برای رشته های فنی کاردانی...چرا اخه الکی حرف میزنید برای خودتون دغدغه میسازید...ظرفیتا تقسیم نمیشه معدلم مثبته

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

الان نظام قدیم ها کنکور 98 تشریحی هم ازمون میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## bikar

اي خدا گناه ما چيه آخه تو اين مملكت به دنيا اومديم شب ميخوابن صبح قانون تصويب ميكنن نميفهمن با سرنوشت چند نفر بازي ميشه اينجوري...
لطفا منو كمك كنيد ديپلم نظام قديم هستم معدل اول دبيرستانم بيست بود ولي به خاطر مشكلاتي كه تو زندگيم پيش اومد ديگه نتونستم خودمو جمع و جور كنم و درآخر معدل كتبيم 9 شد و با بدبختي ديپلم گرفتم الان ميخوام هر چند سال كه شد پشت كنكور بمونم ولي تمام اين بدبختيارو تلافي كنم .اگه اين بحث تاثير قطعي معدل براي سالهاي بعد اجرا بشه براي نظام قديم هم تاثير قطعي خواهد بود يا مثل ديپلمه هاي ماقبل 84 كه اونا اصلا تاثير معدل ندارن براي نظام قديم هم ممكنه استثنا بذارن و تاثيرشو مثبت كنن يا حداقل تاثيرشو كم و در حد سي درصد درنظر بگيرن?اگه تاثير قطعي بدن در بهترين حالت و با بالازدن همه درسا ميشه اين معدل رو جبران كرد و به پزشكي فكر كرد يا كلا آرزومو ديگه با اين مسئولاي بي كفايت به گور ببرم?هركي ميتونه كمكي كنه دريغ نكنه ثواب داره خيلي تو فكرم .مسخره هم نكنيد كه با اين معدل به پزشكي فكر ميكنم خيلي مشكل تو زندگيم داشتم از جمله اينكه روز اول مهر دوم دبيرستان پدرم فوت كرد و ديگه نشد خودمو جمع و جور كنم بشينم درس بخونم همش شد افسردگي و فكر و خيال و بدبختي....

----------


## Fighter1

اقای عزیز چرا انقدر خودتو میبری تو افسردگی و استرس تاثیر بر اساس منطق وعقل باید مثبت باشه اصلا نگران نباش ومطمعن باش خدایی هم بالاسر هست اگر اونا تاثیر رو مثیت نکنند میدونند چه بساطی راه میفته درحق چقدر جوون ظلم میشه چقدر امتحامات نهایی غیر استاندارد برگزار شده من اهل قسم نیستم ولی جون خودمو قسم میخورم دوست خودم امتحان فیزیکشو شده بود 12.5 اعتراض زد صد 19.75 تو فرض کن تابه جال همچین اشتباهی رو تو تصحیح کردت تو عمرت دیدی من خودم شیمی شدم 16 اعتراض زدم بهم دادن 17.75 دیگه با چه زبونی باید گفت تاثیر مطمعنا مثبته اگر تاثیر قطعی کنند چه ضرری جوونای ما از نظر روحی میکنند همینجوری مردم ما با مشکلات اقتصادی از نظر روحی شرایط خوبی ندارند با این کارا دیگه نمیان حال مردمو بدتر بکنند نگران نباش ان شا الله مثبته

----------


## Dr.arash123

کسی خبر جدید درباره نحوه تاثیر (مثبت یا قطعی) در کنکور 98 نداره؟

----------


## arshaa

بياييد كم جو بديم و الكي از روي نااگاهي حرف نزنيم
كنكور ٩٨ فقط تستي است
http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/208773/...ستی-است

----------


## Elahe_

> بياييد كم جو بديم و الكي از روي نااگاهي حرف نزنيم
> كنكور ٩٨ فقط تستي است
> http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/208773/...ستی-است


اينم با خودش درگيره ها 
واااي يعني تاثير معدل قطعي ميشه ؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## arshaa

> اينم با خودش درگيره ها 
> واااي يعني تاثير معدل قطعي ميشه ؟؟


نه تاثير معدل به طور حتمي مثبته تو نظر سنجي ها هم همه تو حوزه ما زده بودن بدون تاثير
نمره تراز نهايي نظام جديد و قديم تو امتحاناي نهايي خيلي باهم فرق داره و تاثير معدل مثبته

----------


## Elahe_

> نه تاثير معدل به طور حتمي مثبته تو نظر سنجي ها هم همه تو حوزه ما زده بودن بدون تاثير
> نمره تراز نهايي نظام جديد و قديم تو امتحاناي نهايي خيلي باهم فرق داره و تاثير معدل مثبته


بعيد ميدونم اصلا اين نظرسنجيارو نگاهم بكنن ميندازن دور  :Yahoo (21): 
هيچي از اينا بعيد نيست ولي اميدوارم قطعي نشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## arshaa

> بعيد ميدونم اصلا اين نظرسنجيارو نگاهم بكنن ميندازن دور 
> هيچي از اينا بعيد نيست ولي اميدوارم قطعي نشه


نه اتفاقا نظر سنجي هارو بررسي ميكنن
بهد ازين كه سال ٩٥ تاثير مثبت شد تو كنكور تو نظر سنجيش پرسيدن موافق تاثير قطعي هستيد 
كه ٨٠ درصد گفتند خير كه خدايي واسه تاثير سال ٩٦ هي ميومد مصاحبه ميكرد به نماينده ها ميگفت داوطلبا مخالف تاثير معدلن

----------


## M.D97

خدایی گفته دو تغییر در کنکور ۹۸ یکیش تغییر نظام اموزشیه همون نظام جدید و دیگری تغییر سوابق تحصیلی....اموزش و پرورش اخر کاره خودشو کرد اینا میخوان قطعی کنن

----------


## M.D97

فقط خدا کنه  تاثیره قطعی شامل نظام قدیما نشه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> نه تاثير معدل به طور حتمي مثبته تو نظر سنجي ها هم همه تو حوزه ما زده بودن بدون تاثير
> نمره تراز نهايي نظام جديد و قديم تو امتحاناي نهايي خيلي باهم فرق داره و تاثير معدل مثبته


وقتی این تاپیکو میبینم استرس میگیرم ولی وقتی شما اینقدر با اطمینان میگی مثبته حالم خوب میشه  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Dr.arash123

صحبتهاي یک مشاور کنکور

----------


## Janvaljan

> صحبتهاي یک مشاور کنکور


داداش این مشاور کنکور احتمالا رد نداده ؟؟؟؟ میگه کنکور ۹۷ اسون بود ؟؟؟ بعد کنکور ۹۴ ، کنکور ۹۷ سخترین بود. کسی که سخت و اسونی کنکور و تشخیص نمیده این حرفایی که زده قابل  قبول  نیست

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> صحبتهاي یک مشاور کنکور


مشاور یا واقعا حالیش نیس یا داره چرند میگه :Yahoo (21): 
اولا کنکور 97 اصلا راحت نبود و هرکی میگه راحت بود یا اصن هیچی از کنکور حالیش نبوده یا که کلا سوالات یه جا دیگه رو دیده فکر کرده کنکور :Yahoo (117): 
دوما ایشون که با این استدلال ها حکم میدن معدل رو به بالای 17 برسونید باید در جریان باشن که ما فقط بالای 10 هزار معدل 19.75 به بالا داریم اونوقت طرف بره ترمیم کنه و بعد تازه بشه 17 به بالا که عملا هیچ کاری نکرده چون همین الانش هم 10 هزار نفر جلوی اون شخص هستن :Yahoo (31):  

کلا بازار کنکور جوری شده که هرکی واسه اینکه اسمش بیاد سرزبون ها میاد یه حرفی میزنه و میره :Yahoo (40):

----------


## Dr.arash123

> مشاور یا واقعا حالیش نیس یا داره چرند میگه
> اولا کنکور 97 اصلا راحت نبود و هرکی میگه راحت بود یا اصن هیچی از کنکور حالیش نبوده یا که کلا سوالات یه جا دیگه رو دیده فکر کرده کنکور
> دوما ایشون که با این استدلال ها حکم میدن معدل رو به بالای 17 برسونید باید در جریان باشن که ما فقط بالای 10 هزار معدل 19.75 به بالا داریم اونوقت طرف بره ترمیم کنه و بعد تازه بشه 17 به بالا که عملا هیچ کاری نکرده چون همین الانش هم 10 هزار نفر جلوی اون شخص هستن 
> 
> کلا بازار کنکور جوری شده که هرکی واسه اینکه اسمش بیاد سرزبون ها میاد یه حرفی میزنه و میره


والا منم می خواستم همينو بگم اوضاع بدی شده واقعا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arshaa

تاثير مثبته

----------


## Dr.arash123

> تاثير مثبته


از کجا می دوني؟ خبر جدیدی داری؟ من فکر می کنم میزان رو بالا ببرن ولی تاثیر رو مثبت کنن  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dr.arash123

سال 98 دو کنکور برگزار می شود - خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی
بچه ها اين خبر رو بخونيد به نظرتون  سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 افزایش پیدا می کنه با تاثیر قطعی یا نه؟

----------


## Elahe_

> داداش این مشاور کنکور احتمالا رد نداده ؟؟؟؟ میگه کنکور ۹۷ اسون بود ؟؟؟ بعد کنکور ۹۴ ، کنکور ۹۷ سخترین بود. کسی که سخت و اسونی کنکور و تشخیص نمیده این حرفایی که زده قابل  قبول  نیست
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



خداييش كنكور سختي نبود در حد ٩٥ بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arshaa

تاثير معدل امسال مثبته بازم ميگم
نميشه امتحان نهايي نظام جديد رو با قديم برابر قرار داد
در ضمن از اموزش پرورشيا مصاحبه نزاريد كه حرفاشون اصلا پشتوانه نداره

----------


## arshaa

http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/391455/ش...بی-شوند
منكه ميگم حتي امكان داره معدل رو همون بصورت مثبت هم تاثير ندن و كلا تاثيرشو حذف كنن
چه برسه قطعي بشه
#تاثير مثبت است

----------


## Dr.arash123

> http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/391455/ش...بی-شوند
> منكه ميگم حتي امكان داره معدل رو همون بصورت مثبت هم تاثير ندن و كلا تاثيرشو حذف كنن
> چه برسه قطعي بشه
> #تاثير مثبت است


اره حرف رو تموم کرد اون نماینده

----------


## Dr.arash123

http://tnews.ir/فارس-نیوز/bab1114331...۸-تأثیر
کسی خبر نداره این 30 درصد مثبت هست یا قطعی؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> http://tnews.ir/فارس-نیوز/bab1114331...۸-تأثیر
> کسی خبر نداره این 30 درصد مثبت هست یا قطعی؟


چون مقدارتاثیر ثابت مونده احتمال قطعی شدن هست

----------


## Dr.arash123

> چون مقدارتاثیر ثابت مونده احتمال قطعی شدن هست


قطعی شدن فاجعه هست :Yahoo (39):

----------


## mohammad1397

> قطعی شدن فاجعه هست


هنوزمعلوم نیست گفته حدود30درصد شاید35درصد مثبت بشه

----------


## amirhossien000

> چون مقدارتاثیر ثابت مونده احتمال قطعی شدن هست


این استدلال اصلا منطقی نیست الان سه چهار سالی هست که یکسانه 30 درصد
این که نشد دلیل
ایشاالله مثبته

----------


## mohammad1397

> این استدلال اصلا منطقی نیست الان سه چهار سالی هست که یکسانه 30 درصد
> این که نشد دلیل
> ایشاالله مثبته


سیستم اموزشی عوض شده
 پارسال ابان ماه تاثیرمعدل گفتن امسال دارن تیرماه میگن.. منم باتوجه به مصاحبه خدایی وزرافشان گفتم احتمال داره به هرحال تاچن روزدیگه همه چیز معلوم میشه وتکلیفمون روشن میکنن

----------


## Dr.arash123

> سیستم اموزشی عوض شده
>  پارسال ابان ماه تاثیرمعدل گفتن امسال دارن تیرماه میگن.. منم باتوجه به مصاحبه خدایی وزرافشان گفتم احتمال داره به هرحال تاچن روزدیگه همه چیز معلوم میشه وتکلیفمون روشن میکنن


چطوري از مصاحبشون چنین برداشتی کردی؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> سیستم اموزشی عوض شده
>  پارسال ابان ماه تاثیرمعدل گفتن امسال دارن تیرماه میگن.. منم باتوجه به مصاحبه خدایی وزرافشان گفتم احتمال داره به هرحال تاچن روزدیگه همه چیز معلوم میشه وتکلیفمون روشن میکنن


واقعا مطمنی که 17 تیر میگن؟؟ایرانه ها و وعده هاش
عمرا بگن به قول خودت رفت همون ابان بگن ...فرض مثال بیان تیر بگن اینکه تیر ماه میگن و زودتر از ابانه دلیل نمیشه بگیم قطعی یا مثبت(البته چون برای اولین بار داره یه کاری زود صورت میگیره تعجب اوره و برای همه  استدلال های مختلفی پیش میاد)

----------


## Churchill

صد تا سازمان و وزارت رای بدن که قطعیه طبق اون اتفاقی که افتاد و شکایت ی که سال 95 شد دیوان عدالت میگه مثبته
حالا درمورد تاثیر مثبت 30 درصد که هیچی 100 درصد هم بیاد اصلا فرقی نداره چون در نهایت پایین هر کارنامه میزنه عدم تاثیر مثبت
تاثیرمثبت زمانی کاربرد داره که رتبت تقریبا اون آخرین نفرات باشه و معدلت خیلی خیلی بالا 18 یا 19 که این دو تا رو با هم حساب کنن و معدل توانایی تاثیر مثبت رو در کنکور داشته باشه 
والسلام

----------


## Dr.arash123

> صد تا سازمان و وزارت رای بدن که قطعیه طبق اون اتفاقی که افتاد و شکایت ی که سال 95 شد دیوان عدالت میگه مثبته
> حالا درمورد تاثیر مثبت 30 درصد که هیچی 100 درصد هم بیاد اصلا فرقی نداره چون در نهایت پایین هر کارنامه میزنه عدم تاثیر مثبت
> تاثیرمثبت زمانی کاربرد داره که رتبت تقریبا اون آخرین نفرات باشه و معدلت خیلی خیلی بالا 18 یا 19 که این دو تا رو با هم حساب کنن و معدل توانایی تاثیر مثبت رو در کنکور داشته باشه 
> والسلام


والا میگن دیوان عدالت چیزی نمیتونه بگه اگه قطعی کنن معدل رو

----------


## Churchill

دیوان تاثیر رو مثبت کرد با اون شکایتی که شد 
دیوان کاری نمیتونه بکنه؟؟؟؟؟
https://hidoctor.ir/portal/2016/05/0...-%DA%A9%D9%86/

----------


## Churchill

تا موعی هم که هر سه سال بصورت نهایی برگزار نشه قطعی نمیشه
اینا فقط جلسه و کمیسیون واسه خودشن میزارن

----------


## NVIDIA

*دوستان دقت داشته باشین تا جایی که من میدونم دیگه کاری از دست دیوان عدالت برنمیاد چون اون قانونی که مشکل داشت تو صحن علنی مجلس اصلاح شد
پس این وسط با توجه به قانون جدید دیگه دیوان عدالت نمیتونه کاری بکنه*

----------


## mohammad1397

> چطوري از مصاحبشون چنین برداشتی کردی؟


ولکن داداش این جا چیزی نگی بهتره تا یکشنبه صبرکنیم مطمئنم اعلام میکنن چون به نظر به توافقاتی رسیدن فقط مصوبش باقی مونده

----------


## Dr.arash123

ولی به نظر من قطعی می کنن معدل رو

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash123


ولی به نظر من قطعی می کنن معدل رو


با این تقلبا و گندکاریا  واقعا هم باید قطعی کنن ! اصن،منطقی نیس قطعی کنن ! کنکور 98 کلی شرکت کننده از سالای مختلف داره از سال 94 ک تقلب شده بود ! 95 ! 93! تا همین96_

----------


## santorini

دوزادهمی ها تا حالا امتحان نهایی دادن? اگه ندادن و قطعی شه ینی هم باید تشریحی بشدت خوب کار کنن هم تستی? ا :Yahoo (113):

----------


## NVIDIA

*واقعا نمیدونم با این همه تقلبی که امسال و سال قبل تو امتحانای نهایی شد چطوری روشون میشه قطعی کنن ؟ ( البته اگر بکنن )*

----------


## mohammad1397

> ولی به نظر من قطعی می کنن معدل رو


ول کن الان میان چهل تا فحش بهت میدن

----------


## Janvaljan

نمیدونم میخان قطعی کنن یا نه ولی به نظر متاسفانه صدای پای تاثیر قطعی داره میاد. همین الانشم با همین تاثیر مثبت بازم بالای 80 درصد بچه هایی که رشته های پر طرفدار قبول میشن معدلشون 19 به بالاست. واقعا درسته کسی که معدل نهاییش 17  18 شده ، دیگه کنکورش نیست و نابود بشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اینا به همون 20 درصدیم که معدل زیر 19 دارن نمیخان رحم کنن. حقم دارن. برین امار بچه های خود مسئولین اموزش پرورش و بگیرن اونا مشکل معدلشون حل شدست. بقیه هم به درک.

----------


## amir.arsalan77

:Yahoo (21): 30درصد ک هستش.من از اشنامون توسنجش پرسیدم گفت مثبته تاسال99

----------


## amir.arsalan77

این خبری ک میگن میشه 30درصد کجاس

----------


## mohammad1397

> نمیدونم میخان قطعی کنن یا نه ولی به نظر متاسفانه صدای پای تاثیر قطعی داره میاد. همین الانشم با همین تاثیر مثبت بازم بالای 80 درصد بچه هایی که رشته های پر طرفدار قبول میشن معدلشون 19 به بالاست. واقعا درسته کسی که معدل نهاییش 17  18 شده ، دیگه کنکورش نیست و نابود بشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اینا به همون 20 درصدیم که معدل زیر 19 دارن نمیخان رحم کنن. حقم دارن. برین امار بچه های خود مسئولین اموزش پرورش و بگیرن اونا مشکل معدلشون حل شدست. بقیه هم به درک.


این 80درصد ازکجا اوردی؟؟امارکیلویی که نمیشه گفت

----------


## Janvaljan

> این 80درصد ازکجا اوردی؟؟امارکیلویی که نمیشه گفت


شما هر وقت بحث تاثیر معدل شده ، خیلی زیر پوستی و غیر مستقیم نسبت به تاثیر مثبت گارد گرفتی و گاها حواله میدی به ترمیم معدل که خودش اصلا یک فاز دیگست. 
به عبارتی بیشتر میلت به تاثیر قطعیه. حالا دو معنی داره ، یا در واقعیت امر معدل خودت بالای 19 که  اولا دمت گرم و طبعا حق داری مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم طرفدار تاثیر قطعی باشی ،  یا هم معدلت زیر 19 ولی بازم همچنان مشکلی با تاثیر قطعی نداری  که باز در این  حالتم یا دلت خوشه به ترمیم معدل که اون برای خودش عالم دیگه اییه و به اون راحتی که در ذهن شماست نیست که اره هر کی برای کنکور خوب بخونه ترمیم معدلشم خوب میشه ، یا هم اینکه کلا فکر میکنی با معدل پایینم میشه رتبه خوب اورد که در این حالت باید بهت بگم احتمالا شما هنوز صابون کنکور با تاثیر معدل قطعی به تنت نخورده که بدونی الان باید دست به دعا برداشت که تاثیر قطعی نشه. 

اما اون 80 درصد از کجا اومده ، یه سر بزن سایت گزینه 2 ، حداقل 70  80 تا کارنامه کنکور تجربی و نگاه کن از هر منطقه ای که دوست داری ((جز سهمیه اییا)). نمرات نهایی دیپلمشونم زده. ببین رنج نمرات چنده. به قول معروف مشت نمونه ی خرواره و اگر به علم امار و احتمالات هم اعتقاد داری از همینا میتونی نتیجه بگیری چه معدل هایی  رشته های برتر و بدست میارن ، اونجا اگر امار بگیری شاید بشه گفت بالایی 95 درصدشون معدلشون بالای 19 هست. البته قطعا یه بخشش طبیعی و ذاتیه امر ، یعنی بدیهیه بیشترشون باید معدل بالاها باشن ولی اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه دیگه همشون میشن معدل بالاها.

----------


## mohammad1397

> شما هر وقت بحث تاثیر معدل شده ، خیلی زیر پوستی و غیر مستقیم نسبت به تاثیر مثبت گارد گرفتی و گاها حواله میدی به ترمیم معدل که خودش اصلا یک فاز دیگست. 
> به عبارتی بیشتر میلت به تاثیر قطعیه. حالا دو معنی داره ، یا در واقعیت امر معدل خودت بالای 19 که  اولا دمت گرم و طبعا حق داری مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم طرفدار تاثیر قطعی باشی ،  یا هم معدلت زیر 19 ولی بازم همچنان مشکلی با تاثیر قطعی نداری  که باز در این  حالتم یا دلت خوشه به ترمیم معدل که اون برای خودش عالم دیگه اییه و به اون راحتی که در ذهن شماست نیست ، یا هم اینکه کلا فکر میکنی با معدل پایینم میشه رتبه خوب اورد که در این حالت باید بهت بگم احتمالا شما هنوز صابون کنکور با تاثیر معدل قطعی به تنت نخورده که بدونی الان باید دست به دعا برداشت که تاثیر قطعی نشه. 
> 
> اما اون 80 درصد از کجا اومده ، یه سر بزن سایت گزینه 2 ، حداقل 70  80 تا کارنامه کنکور و نگاه کن از هر منطقه ای که دوست داری ((جز سهمیه اییا)). نمرات نهایی دیپلمشونم زده. ببین رنج نمرات چنده. به قول معروف مشت نمونه ی خرواره و اگر به علم امار و احتمالات هم اعتقاد داری از همینا میتونی نتیجه بگیری چه معدل هایی  رشته های برتر و بدست میارن ، اونجا اگر امار بگیری شاید بشه گفت بالایی 95 درصدشون معدلشون بالای 19. البته قطعا یه بخشش طبیعی و ذاتیه امر ، یعنی بدیهیه بیشترشون باید معدل بالاها باشن ولی اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه دیگه همشون میشن معدل بالاها.


بیشترین گروهی که از تاثیرضررمیبینه نظام جدیده که نه فرصت ترمیم داره نه فرصت کافی چون یک ماه بعد نهایی کنکوردارن ...منم موافق تاثیرقطعی نیستم به تناسب اوضاع میخوام عمل کنم ازتایپیک 29فروردین هم زدم معلومه که اونجا هرچند به اشتباه گفته بودم تاثیرقطعی غیرقانونیه ...درضمن من الان بهت گفتم امارکیلویی نده تنها امارمورد تایید امار خودسنحش وپیک سنجشه چرا بحث انحراف کشیدی!!ازسن وسال شما بعیده

----------


## Elahe_

> 30درصد ک هستش.من از اشنامون توسنجش پرسیدم گفت مثبته تاسال99


واقعا گفت مثبته ؟ پس چرا نميان مثل ادم اعلام كنن اينقدر به ما استرس وارد نشه :Yahoo (75):

----------


## mohammad1397

> شما هر وقت بحث تاثیر معدل شده ، خیلی زیر پوستی و غیر مستقیم نسبت به تاثیر مثبت گارد گرفتی و گاها حواله میدی به ترمیم معدل که خودش اصلا یک فاز دیگست. 
> به عبارتی بیشتر میلت به تاثیر قطعیه. حالا دو معنی داره ، یا در واقعیت امر معدل خودت بالای 19 که  اولا دمت گرم و طبعا حق داری مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم طرفدار تاثیر قطعی باشی ،  یا هم معدلت زیر 19 ولی بازم همچنان مشکلی با تاثیر قطعی نداری  که باز در این  حالتم یا دلت خوشه به ترمیم معدل که اون برای خودش عالم دیگه اییه و به اون راحتی که در ذهن شماست نیست که اره هر کی برای کنکور خوب بخونه ترمیم معدشم خوب میشه ، یا هم اینکه کلا فکر میکنی با معدل پایینم میشه رتبه خوب اورد که در این حالت باید بهت بگم احتمالا شما هنوز صابون کنکور با تاثیر معدل قطعی به تنت نخورده که بدونی الان باید دست به دعا برداشت که تاثیر قطعی نشه. 
> 
> اما اون 80 درصد از کجا اومده ، یه سر بزن سایت گزینه 2 ، حداقل 70  80 تا کارنامه کنکور تجربی و نگاه کن از هر منطقه ای که دوست داری ((جز سهمیه اییا)). نمرات نهایی دیپلمشونم زده. ببین رنج نمرات چنده. به قول معروف مشت نمونه ی خرواره و اگر به علم امار و احتمالات هم اعتقاد داری از همینا میتونی نتیجه بگیری چه معدل هایی  رشته های برتر و بدست میارن ، اونجا اگر امار بگیری شاید بشه گفت بالایی 95 درصدشون معدلشون بالای 19 هستن. البته قطعا یه بخشش طبیعی و ذاتیه امر ، یعنی بدیهیه بیشترشون باید معدل بالاها باشن ولی اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه دیگه همشون میشن معدل بالاها.


درضمن طوری صحبت میکنی انگار من عضو شورای سنجش وپرپذیرشم که نظرم اهمیت داشته باشه !!!منم یه پشت کنکوری مثل بقیه نیازی نیست نظرای بقیه تفسیرکنی ونیت خونی کنی

----------


## mohammad1397

علل تاخیر در اعلام عناوین دروس امتحان نهایی پایه دوازدهم - خبرگزاری دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------


## Dr.arash123

> شما هر وقت بحث تاثیر معدل شده ، خیلی زیر پوستی و غیر مستقیم نسبت به تاثیر مثبت گارد گرفتی و گاها حواله میدی به ترمیم معدل که خودش اصلا یک فاز دیگست. 
> به عبارتی بیشتر میلت به تاثیر قطعیه. حالا دو معنی داره ، یا در واقعیت امر معدل خودت بالای 19 که  اولا دمت گرم و طبعا حق داری مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم طرفدار تاثیر قطعی باشی ،  یا هم معدلت زیر 19 ولی بازم همچنان مشکلی با تاثیر قطعی نداری  که باز در این  حالتم یا دلت خوشه به ترمیم معدل که اون برای خودش عالم دیگه اییه و به اون راحتی که در ذهن شماست نیست که اره هر کی برای کنکور خوب بخونه ترمیم معدشم خوب میشه ، یا هم اینکه کلا فکر میکنی با معدل پایینم میشه رتبه خوب اورد که در این حالت باید بهت بگم احتمالا شما هنوز صابون کنکور با تاثیر معدل قطعی به تنت نخورده که بدونی الان باید دست به دعا برداشت که تاثیر قطعی نشه. 
> 
> اما اون 80 درصد از کجا اومده ، یه سر بزن سایت گزینه 2 ، حداقل 70  80 تا کارنامه کنکور تجربی و نگاه کن از هر منطقه ای که دوست داری ((جز سهمیه اییا)). نمرات نهایی دیپلمشونم زده. ببین رنج نمرات چنده. به قول معروف مشت نمونه ی خرواره و اگر به علم امار و احتمالات هم اعتقاد داری از همینا میتونی نتیجه بگیری چه معدل هایی  رشته های برتر و بدست میارن ، اونجا اگر امار بگیری شاید بشه گفت بالایی 95 درصدشون معدلشون بالای 19 هستن. البته قطعا یه بخشش طبیعی و ذاتیه امر ، یعنی بدیهیه بیشترشون باید معدل بالاها باشن ولی اگر تاثیر قطعی بشه دیگه همشون میشن معدل بالاها.


اون 80 درصد که گفتی که آمار رسمی نیست ولی اگه به کارنامه ها دقت کنی اونايي که معدل پایین هم دارن تونستن رشته های تاپ قبول شن از طرفی این رو نباید غافل شد که اونايي که معدل های بالا تری دارن مسلما رشته های تاپ رو بهتر قبول میشن و دلیل بر این نیست که چون معدل بالا داشتن سنجش بیشتر اونا رو گرفته نه اونا بيشتر زحمت کشیدن و درصد های بالاتر زدن و رشته های بهتری قبول شدن

----------


## amirhossien000

> اون 80 درصد که گفتی که آمار رسمی نیست ولی اگه به کارنامه ها دقت کنی اونايي که معدل پایین هم دارن تونستن رشته های تاپ قبول شن از طرفی این رو نباید غافل شد که اونايي که معدل های بالا تری دارن مسلما رشته های تاپ رو بهتر قبول میشن و دلیل بر این نیست که چون معدل بالا داشتن سنجش بیشتر اونا رو گرفته نه اونا بيشتر زحمت کشیدن و درصد های بالاتر زدن و رشته های بهتری قبول شدن


بحث سر این نیست که هر کی معدل بالا داره سنجش برش میداره بحث اینجاست اونهایی که معدل بالا دارن دیگه نیاز نیست زور الکی بزنن به درصد های بالای 80 برسن و با درصد های 50 تا 60 میتونن با کمک معدلشون رشته های پزشکی بیارن و سه رقمی یا حتی دورقمی بشه رتبه شون درحالی که با تاثیر مثبت اگه بخوان درصد های 50 تا 60 بزنن رتبه ای حدود 1500 تا 2000 بیارن(درصد ها و رتبه ها برای رسوندن منظور بود و دقیق نیست)

----------


## Dr.arash123

> بحث سر این نیست که هر کی معدل بالا داره سنجش برش میداره بحث اینجاست اونهایی که معدل بالا دارن دیگه نیاز نیست زور الکی بزنن به درصد های بالای 80 برسن و با درصد های 50 تا 60 میتونن با کمک معدلشون رشته های پزشکی بیارن و سه رقمی یا حتی دورقمی بشه رتبه شون درحالی که با تاثیر مثبت اگه بخوان درصد های 50 تا 60 بزنن رتبه ای حدود 1500 تا 2000 بیارن(درصد ها و رتبه ها برای رسوندن منظور بود و دقیق نیست)


درسته به نظر منم کسی که معدل بهتری داره سوا بر این که احتمال این که تو کنکور درصد های بهتری بزنه بیشتر هست 
خود معدل بالاش هم بهش کمک زیادی می کنه

----------


## Churchill

گفتن کی اعلام میشه؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> گفتن کی اعلام میشه؟


17تیر

----------


## Karo1999

تا تاریخ 17 تیر اعلام می شه ولی من از هر کسی پرسیدم گفتن احتمال تاثیر مثبت خیلی بیشتر از قطعی هست.

----------


## Karo1999

⚫️فاجعه ی تاثیر قطعی معدل(۱)

داوطلب الف :
➖تراز نمرات کنکور 14000( رتبه یک)
➖تراز کل سوابق تحصیلی 11000( معدل بیست)
➕میانگین درصورت تاثیر قطعی سوابق به میزان
۳۰درصد = 13000

داوطلب ب :
➖تراز نمرات کنکور: 14000( رتبه یک)
➖تراز کل سوابق: فاقد سوابق تحصیلی
➕میانگین درصورت تاثیر قطعی سوابق به میزان
۳۰درصد = 14000

❌ داوطلب الف، به دلیل اعمال معدل ۲۰، از داوطلبانی که سال ۸۴ و قبل از آن دیپلم گرفته اند( شروع مجددها) رتبه بدتری کسب می کند و تعداد این داوطلاب رو به افزایش است.

داوطلب ج :
➖تراز نمرات کنکور: 14000( رتبه یک)
➖تراز کل سوابق: 11000( با دیپلم نامرتبط)
➕میانگین درصورت تاثیر قطعی سوابق به میزان
۲۰ درصد = 13400

❌ داوطلب الف، از داوطلبابی که هم سطح اوست، اما از رشته های نامرتبط( مثلا تجربی به انسانی یا ریاضی به تجربی) در کنکور با او رقابت می کند، به دلیل تحصیل در رشته خودش، عقب می ماند حتی اگر معدلش بیست باشد.

⚫️فاجعه ی تاثیر قطعی معدل(۲)

در سال ۹۷ حدود100/000 نفر در رشته تجربی، معدلی بین ۲۰ تا ۱۹ داشته اند و اگر تاثیر قطعی معدل تصویب شود، احتمالا این عدد چندبرابر خواهدشد زیرا بساط تقلب پیش، حین و پس از برگزاری امتحانات گسترده تر می شود و تصحیح کنندگان دل رحم تر. اما اگر همین عدد صدهزار را ملاک محاسبه قرار دهیم به این نتیجه غیرقابل هضم می رسیم:

داوطلب الف:
➖ بالاترین درصدها( تراز 14000) =< رتبه 1 کنکور 
➖ معدل ۱۸/۹۰ =< رتبه 50001 
➕میاگین تخمینی رتبه با تاثیر قطعی ۳۰ درصد = 
16000

❌داوطلب الف، با وجود احراز رتبه یک کنکور( درصدهای بالای ۹۰ در همه درس ها) به دلیل کسب معدل هجده و نود صدم، شاید امکان پذیرفته شدن در هیچ یک رشته های پرطرفدار دانشگاه های دولتی را نداشته باشد! 
اگر معدل رتبه های یک یا دورقمی کنکور سال ۹۸ ، ۱۷ یا کمتر باشد، درصورت تاثیر قطعی ۳۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در نتایج کنکور، احتمالا از تحصیل در دانشگاه های دولتی محروم خواهدماند.

----------


## saleh120

تاثیر قطعی شده. قطعی 30 درصد

----------


## Arnold

> تاثیر قطعی شده. قطعی 30 درصد


به عمه دروغ گویان ارادت دارم

----------


## mobinology

خبر رسمی نیست. شایعه پراکنی نکنین

----------


## pardis1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qXoaLyLkL8

----------


## HoCeiN

خبر رسمیه و‌ از سایتای معتبر از امروز در حال انتشاره:




> خبر جدید در مورد تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 : معاون آموزش متوسطه وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام کرد که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سراسری 98 به صورت قطعی می باشد زیرا قرار بوده است که فقط یک سال دارای تاثیر مثبت باشد

----------


## s.f.a

> خبر رسمیه و‌ از سایتای معتبر از امروز در حال انتشاره:


سلام دوستان. وقت همگی بخیر.باید در رابطه با این بی عدالتی زودتر اقدام کنیم. این قانون طبق رای دیوان در سال 94 منتفی شده و حداقل یکی از شروطی که دیوان گذاشته رو نداره اونم اینه که باید درصورتی تاثیر معدل قطعی شه که از سه سال مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحان نهایی سراسری برگزار بشه. پس باهم باشیم و باهمکاری هم صدامون رو به دیوان برسونیم تا این حکم رو منتفی کنن و آرامش خاطر بهمون برگرده

----------


## s.f.a

فقط تنها خواهشی که از دوستان دارم اینه که همه رو مطلع کنن تا هر چه زودتر یه واکنش سریع و قوی به این قانون داده شه. اینم بدونید اگر یه مقداری مطلع باشید از نحوه تاثیر گذاری معدل به صورت قطعی حتی اونی که معدلش 20 هست با این وضع که خیلی از فارق التحصیلای سال 84 و ماقبلشون اومدن برای رشته های تاپ رقابت کنن نمیتونن رتبه دلخواهشون رو بیارن برای این منظور به لینک زیر یه مراجعه کنن و چندتا فایل صوتی دکتر سبطی رو گوش بدید تا بدونید چه بلایی سرمون میاد با این قانون
Flagyl for cheap - Cheapest price, Approved Pharmacy

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام دوستان. وقت همگی بخیر.باید در رابطه با این بی عدالتی زودتر اقدام کنیم. این قانون طبق رای دیوان در سال 94 منتفی شده و حداقل یکی از شروطی که دیوان گذاشته رو نداره اونم اینه که باید درصورتی تاثیر معدل قطعی شه که از سه سال مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحان نهایی سراسری برگزار بشه. پس باهم باشیم و باهمکاری هم صدامون رو به دیوان برسونیم تا این حکم رو منتفی کنن و آرامش خاطر بهمون برگرده


دوست عزیز اون قانون تغییر کرد و الان دست شورای سنجش در نحوه و میزان تاثیر بازه

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام دوستان. وقت همگی بخیر.باید در رابطه با این بی عدالتی زودتر اقدام کنیم. این قانون طبق رای دیوان در سال 94 منتفی شده و حداقل یکی از شروطی که دیوان گذاشته رو نداره اونم اینه که باید درصورتی تاثیر معدل قطعی شه که از سه سال مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحان نهایی سراسری برگزار بشه. پس باهم باشیم و باهمکاری هم صدامون رو به دیوان برسونیم تا این حکم رو منتفی کنن و آرامش خاطر بهمون برگرده


دوست عزیز اون قانون تغییر کرد و الان دست شورای سنجش در نحوه و میزان تاثیر بازه

----------


## -SmS-

سلام به همگی. جدا از درست یا غلط بودن خبر دوتا سوال برام پیش اومد که ممنون میشم جواب بدین:۱-اینکه خدایی گفته میزان تاثیر معدل تو دفترچه آزمون سراسری اعلام میشه ینی دقیقا چیجوری؟ منظورش دفترچه انتخاب رشته است؟
۲-اول خبر گفته تاثیر ۳۰ قطعیه ولی پایین تر گفته تاثیر از طریق دفترچه کنکور و سایت اعلام میشه. میشه؟ :Yahoo (113): 
من خودم هم مخالف درگیر این حواشی شدن هستم اما چون ذهنم خیلی درگیر شده بود مجبور شدم بپرسم. ممنون.

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام به همگی. جدا از درست یا غلط بودن خبر دوتا سوال برام پیش اومد که ممنون میشم جواب بدین:۱-اینکه خدایی گفته میزان تاثیر معدل تو دفترچه آزمون سراسری اعلام میشه ینی دقیقا چیجوری؟ منظورش دفترچه انتخاب رشته است؟
> ۲-اول خبر گفته تاثیر ۳۰ قطعیه ولی پایین تر گفته تاثیر از طریق دفترچه کنکور و سایت اعلام میشه. میشه؟
> من خودم هم مخالف درگیر این حواشی شدن هستم اما چون ذهنم خیلی درگیر شده بود مجبور شدم بپرسم. ممنون.


ببینید این ادبیات سنجش یکم مفهومی طوره
گفته بعدا تو دفترچه میزنیم یعنی همین چیزی که الان گفتیم و تصویب شده بعدا هم تو دفترچه مینویسیمش
تاثیر ۳۰ درصد قطعی تصویب شده و فقط در مورد این حرف زده که همین خبرو بعدا تو سایت سنجش و دفترچه میزنیم

----------


## mpaarshin

> سلام به همگی. جدا از درست یا غلط بودن خبر دوتا سوال برام پیش اومد که ممنون میشم جواب بدین:۱-اینکه خدایی گفته میزان تاثیر معدل تو دفترچه آزمون سراسری اعلام میشه ینی دقیقا چیجوری؟ منظورش دفترچه انتخاب رشته است؟
> ۲-اول خبر گفته تاثیر ۳۰ قطعیه ولی پایین تر گفته تاثیر از طریق دفترچه کنکور و سایت اعلام میشه. میشه؟
> من خودم هم مخالف درگیر این حواشی شدن هستم اما چون ذهنم خیلی درگیر شده بود مجبور شدم بپرسم. ممنون.


ببینید این ادبیات سنجش یکم مفهومی طوره
گفته بعدا تو دفترچه میزنیم یعنی همین چیزی که الان گفتیم و تصویب شده بعدا هم تو دفترچه مینویسیمش
تاثیر ۳۰ درصد قطعی تصویب شده و فقط در مورد این حرف زده که همین خبرو بعدا تو سایت سنجش و دفترچه میزنیم

----------


## -SmS-

> ببینید این ادبیات سنجش یکم مفهومی طوره
> گفته بعدا تو دفترچه میزنیم یعنی همین چیزی که الان گفتیم و تصویب شده بعدا هم تو دفترچه مینویسیمش
> تاثیر ۳۰ درصد قطعی تصویب شده و فقط در مورد این حرف زده که همین خبرو بعدا تو سایت سنجش و دفترچه میزنیم


دفترچه انتخاب رشته؟؟؟

----------


## AHGA.DEMAH

یعنی دیگه هییییچ امیدی نیست؟!

----------


## -SmS-

راستی یادم رفت میخواستم بپرسم وضعیت ترمیم معدل پیش دانشگاهی(و حتی سوم) دی ماه مشخصه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> دفترچه انتخاب رشته؟؟؟


دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور

----------


## mpaarshin

> دفترچه انتخاب رشته؟؟؟


دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور

----------


## mpaarshin

> راستی یادم رفت میخواستم بپرسم وضعیت ترمیم معدل پیش دانشگاهی(و حتی سوم) دی ماه مشخصه؟


ترمیم که رو هواست اگرم دی باشه باید سه ماه کامل وقت بزارین واسش که از کنکورم عقب میفتین و حتما باید ۲۰ بگیرید

----------


## mpaarshin

> راستی یادم رفت میخواستم بپرسم وضعیت ترمیم معدل پیش دانشگاهی(و حتی سوم) دی ماه مشخصه؟


ترمیم که رو هواست اگرم دی باشه باید سه ماه کامل وقت بزارین واسش که از کنکورم عقب میفتین و حتما باید ۲۰ بگیرید

----------


## -SmS-

> ترمیم که رو هواست اگرم دی باشه باید سه ماه کامل وقت بزارین واسش که از کنکورم عقب میفتین و حتما باید ۲۰ بگیرید


خیلی ممنون. موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohammad1397

> ترمیم که رو هواست اگرم دی باشه باید سه ماه کامل وقت بزارین واسش که از کنکورم عقب میفتین و حتما باید ۲۰ بگیرید


من شما رو سه سال پیش به یاد دارم میگفتی اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه بیوتکنولوزی تهران  قبول میشی میری ولی همچنان درگیر معدلی اگه امسال هم مثبت بشه باز سه سال دیگه میای میگی بیاین توگروه عضو شین!!داداش عمر ادم خیلی کوتاهه

----------


## principito

http://opizo.me/6j4CXY صحبت های آقای خدایی درباره تاثیر قطعی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_تاثیر قطعی مال نظام جدید هست یا قدیم؟؟ 
یکی میگه مال هر دو 
یکی میگه فقط جدید و قدیم معلوم نیست_

----------


## Sanazbst

> _تاثیر قطعی مال نظام جدید هست یا قدیم؟؟ 
> یکی میگه مال هر دو 
> یکی میگه فقط جدید و قدیم معلوم نیست_


سوال منم هست
یعنس نظام قدیما هم دیگه شانسی ندارن ؟

----------


## Sanazbst

> _تاثیر قطعی مال نظام جدید هست یا قدیم؟؟ 
> یکی میگه مال هر دو 
> یکی میگه فقط جدید و قدیم معلوم نیست_


سوال منم هست
یعنس نظام قدیما هم دیگه شانسی ندارن ؟

----------


## s.f.a

> دوست عزیز اون قانون تغییر کرد و الان دست شورای سنجش در نحوه و میزان تاثیر بازه


دوست عزیز ممنون میشم اگر با منبع موثق اینو بگید.قانونی که دیوان بهش اشاره کرده گفته اگر شما بخوایید معدل روتاثیر قطعی بدید باید طبق قانونی که در مجلس تصویب شده  برای حذف کنکور برای  سه سال پایانی دبیرستان امتحان نهایی برگزار کنید.چون برای کنکور از سه سال آخر سوال طرح میشه .حالا اگر شما منبعی مبنی بر رد اظهارات من دارید ممنون میشم عنوان کنید
اینم متن مکتوب شده ی دیوان در رابطه با شروط تاثیر قطعی معدل در ضمن اینم لینک کامل این خبر
https://www.farsnews.com/news/139411...6-%D8%AF%D8%B1


*رای هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت*در نهایت هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری در تاریخ ۱۵ دی ماه سال ۹۴ با حضور رئیس، معاونین دیوان عدالت اداری، رؤسا، مستشاران و دادرسان شعب دیوان تشکیل شد و پس از بحث و بررسی با اکثریت آراء به شرح زیر به صدور رأی مبادرت کرده است.مطابق مواد ۱ و۱۰ و تبصره های ذیل ماده ۵ قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب ۱۰/۶/۱۳۹۲، نتیجه امتحان سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه که به صورت سراسری و نهایی برگزار شده باشد در آزمون سراسری ورود به دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی قابل تاثیر می باشد و در صورت تحقق شرط مصرح در تبصره ۵ ماده ۵ قانون، امکان اجرای قانون فراهم است. نظر به این که در بند ۲ مصوبه مورخ ششم آذر ماه سال ۹۲  شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، قبل از تحقق شرایط قانونی از حیث برگزاری آزمون نهایی برای ۳ سال آخر دوره متوسطه، صرفاً در خصوص تاثیر نتیجه امتحان نهایی سال آخر در آزمون سراسری اتخاذ تصمیم شده است، این بند از مصوبه، مغایر احکام قانونی فوق الذکر است و به استناد بند ۱ ماده ۱۲ و ماده ۸۸ قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال ۱۳۹۲ ابطال می شود.

----------


## Dayi javad

_تاثیر واس نظام قدیما مثبت نگران نباشید !  بشینین بخونین اگ قطعی شد برین قاچاقچی شین ! خدا بزرگ_

----------


## bbehzad

> دوست عزیز ممنون میشم اگر با منبع موثق اینو بگید.قانونی که دیوان بهش اشاره کرده گفته اگر شما بخوایید معدل روتاثیر قطعی بدید باید طبق قانونی که در مجلس تصویب شده  برای حذف کنکور برای  سه سال پایانی دبیرستان امتحان نهایی برگزار کنید.چون برای کنکور از سه سال آخر سوال طرح میشه .حالا اگر شما منبعی مبنی بر رد اظهارات من دارید ممنون میشم عنوان کنید
> اینم متن مکتوب شده ی دیوان در رابطه با شروط تاثیر قطعی معدل در ضمن اینم لینک کامل این خبر
> https://www.farsnews.com/news/139411...6-%D8%AF%D8%B1
> 
> 
> *رای هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت*در نهایت هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری در تاریخ ۱۵ دی ماه سال ۹۴ با حضور رئیس، معاونین دیوان عدالت اداری، رؤسا، مستشاران و دادرسان شعب دیوان تشکیل شد و پس از بحث و بررسی با اکثریت آراء به شرح زیر به صدور رأی مبادرت کرده است.مطابق مواد ۱ و۱۰ و تبصره های ذیل ماده ۵ قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب ۱۰/۶/۱۳۹۲، نتیجه امتحان سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه که به صورت سراسری و نهایی برگزار شده باشد در آزمون سراسری ورود به دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی قابل تاثیر می باشد و در صورت تحقق شرط مصرح در تبصره ۵ ماده ۵ قانون، امکان اجرای قانون فراهم است. نظر به این که در بند ۲ مصوبه مورخ ششم آذر ماه سال ۹۲  شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، قبل از تحقق شرایط قانونی از حیث برگزاری آزمون نهایی برای ۳ سال آخر دوره متوسطه، صرفاً در خصوص تاثیر نتیجه امتحان نهایی سال آخر در آزمون سراسری اتخاذ تصمیم شده است، این بند از مصوبه، مغایر احکام قانونی فوق الذکر است و به استناد بند ۱ ماده ۱۲ و ماده ۸۸ قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال ۱۳۹۲ ابطال می شود.


دیوان وظیفه قانون گذاری نداره.درسته گفته سه سال نهایی اما مجلس قانونو عوض کرد.سال 95.اعلام کرد شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیره پس برید به شورا برسید تا دیوان.

----------


## bbehzad

> دوست عزیز ممنون میشم اگر با منبع موثق اینو بگید.قانونی که دیوان بهش اشاره کرده گفته اگر شما بخوایید معدل روتاثیر قطعی بدید باید طبق قانونی که در مجلس تصویب شده  برای حذف کنکور برای  سه سال پایانی دبیرستان امتحان نهایی برگزار کنید.چون برای کنکور از سه سال آخر سوال طرح میشه .حالا اگر شما منبعی مبنی بر رد اظهارات من دارید ممنون میشم عنوان کنید
> اینم متن مکتوب شده ی دیوان در رابطه با شروط تاثیر قطعی معدل در ضمن اینم لینک کامل این خبر
> https://www.farsnews.com/news/139411...6-%D8%AF%D8%B1
> 
> 
> *رای هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت*در نهایت هیئت عمومی دیوان عدالت اداری در تاریخ ۱۵ دی ماه سال ۹۴ با حضور رئیس، معاونین دیوان عدالت اداری، رؤسا، مستشاران و دادرسان شعب دیوان تشکیل شد و پس از بحث و بررسی با اکثریت آراء به شرح زیر به صدور رأی مبادرت کرده است.مطابق مواد ۱ و۱۰ و تبصره های ذیل ماده ۵ قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی کشور مصوب ۱۰/۶/۱۳۹۲، نتیجه امتحان سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه که به صورت سراسری و نهایی برگزار شده باشد در آزمون سراسری ورود به دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی قابل تاثیر می باشد و در صورت تحقق شرط مصرح در تبصره ۵ ماده ۵ قانون، امکان اجرای قانون فراهم است. نظر به این که در بند ۲ مصوبه مورخ ششم آذر ماه سال ۹۲  شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، قبل از تحقق شرایط قانونی از حیث برگزاری آزمون نهایی برای ۳ سال آخر دوره متوسطه، صرفاً در خصوص تاثیر نتیجه امتحان نهایی سال آخر در آزمون سراسری اتخاذ تصمیم شده است، این بند از مصوبه، مغایر احکام قانونی فوق الذکر است و به استناد بند ۱ ماده ۱۲ و ماده ۸۸ قانون تشکیلات و آیین دادرسی دیوان عدالت اداری مصوب سال ۱۳۹۲ ابطال می شود.


دیوان وظیفه قانون گذاری نداره.درسته گفته سه سال نهایی اما مجلس قانونو عوض کرد.سال 95.اعلام کرد شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیره پس برید به شورا برسید تا دیوان.

----------


## konkoor98

این چند سال عمری که از خدا گرفتم و تو این مملکت بی در و پیکر زندگی کردم (که کاشکی میشد آدم  محل تولدشو خودش تعیین میکرد  :Yahoo (20): ) یه چیزی یاد گرفتم اونم اینکه نباید به هیچ وجه دنبال تغییر شرایط این محیط باشیم اگه تصمیم دارین پزشکی بخونین جوری بخونین که همه درصدای کارنامتون 100 باشه اگه موفق شدین خوب تاثیر قطعی 50% هم تاثییری تو قبولی رتبه 1 نداره اگرم ...شو ندارین که  عالی بخونین دیگه انقدر نشینین پشت یه در بسته راهتونو عوض کنید والسلام

----------


## mohammad1397

> دیوان وظیفه قانون گذاری نداره.درسته گفته سه سال نهایی اما مجلس قانونو عوض کرد.سال 95.اعلام کرد شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیره پس برید به شورا برسید تا دیوان.


شورای سنجش وپذپرش تاحالا هیچ کدوم از مصوبه هاش تحت فشار هیچ نهادی لغونکرده فقط دیوان عدالت اداری اون هم درصورتی که خلاف قانون عمل شده باشه میتونه مصوبه لغو کنن که ایبار کامل مطابق قانونه

----------


## pardis1

آقای روحانی گف داوطلبا نگران تاثیر معدل نباشند

----------


## civ6

> آقای روحانی گف داوطلبا نگران تاثیر معدل نباشند


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## s.f.a

> دیوان وظیفه قانون گذاری نداره.درسته گفته سه سال نهایی اما مجلس قانونو عوض کرد.سال 95.اعلام کرد شورای سنجش تصمیم بگیره پس برید به شورا برسید تا دیوان.


من اصلا نگفتم که دیوان قانون گذاره.گفتم دیوان به قانونی که اینا گذشتن مبنی بر اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به شرط اجرایی شدن آزمونهای سه سال نهایی ایراد گرفته و گفته تا زمانی که بنا به گفته خودتون که سه سال آخر نهایی برگزار شه حق ندارید قطعی تاثیر بدید.حالا من از شما تقاضا دارم همین بخش که گفتید رو الان بفرستید.همین که میگید مجلس قانون رو عوض کرده یا گفته شورای سنجش هرچی دلش خواست انجام بده.ممنون میشم اگه منبع موثق ارائه بدید

----------


## s.f.a

> شورای سنجش وپذپرش تاحالا هیچ کدوم از مصوبه هاش تحت فشار هیچ نهادی لغونکرده فقط دیوان عدالت اداری اون هم درصورتی که خلاف قانون عمل شده باشه میتونه مصوبه لغو کنن که ایبار کامل مطابق قانونه


دوست عزیز لطف کنید این قانون رو که دارید بهش استناد میکنید تو اینجا قرار بدید.شاید من اطلاع ندارم.پس ممنون میشم این قانونی که دارید ازش صحبت میکنید رو قرار بدید.طبق قانون اگر بخواد معدل قطعی شه حتما حتما باید سه سال پایانی نهایی برگزار شه.این قانونیه که خود افرادی که دارن له له میزنن برای حذف کنکور گذاشتن.حالا موندن توش.بزرگواری کنید قانونی اگر هست و من ازش اطلاع ندارم رو قرار بدید. چون واقعا دوست دارم بدنم شاید شما درست میگید

----------


## s.f.a

رئیس سازمان سنجش بیان داشت: مطابق قانون،  سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبان باید شامل نمرات 10 درس از سه سال آخر دوره متوسطه و 5 درس از مقطع پیش دانشگاهی باشد   که امتحانات آنها به صورت سراسری و نهایی برگزار شده است اما تاکنون فقط نمرات 5 درس دوره پیش دانشگاهی از طرف آموزش و پرورش به سازمان سنجش اعلام شده و می شود.

این لینک کامل این خبره

http://www.irna.ir/fa/News/82760540

----------


## s.f.a

خدایی خاطرنشان کرد: با اینکه 80 درصد داوطلبان، کنکور را به سایر روش های پیشنهادی برای ورود به دانشگاه ترجیح می دهند و اعتماد بیشتری به آن دارند اما وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش، موافق حذف کنکور هستند البته به شرط اینکه روش جایگزین، کاملا علمی و عملیاتی و شفاف باشد و به اعتماد مردم لطمه وارد نکند و از همه مهمتر، از چند سال قبل به داوطلبان اعلام شود نه اینکه امروز برای فردا تصمیم بگیریم و بخواهیم تغییرات را اجرا کنیم


این حرفیه که خدایی در تاریخ96/9/21 زده و الان اومده یه قانون رو میخواد واسه امسال اجرایی کنه.واقعا باید تاسف خورد برای این مسئولینی که یادشون میره دیروز چی گفتن.در هر صورت من وظیفه خودمدونستم تا بچه هارو آگاه کنمکه بدونید بچه حق انتخاب دارید. نزارید رویاهاتون رو با این تصمیمات نابود کنن. میتونید همتون به دیوان شاکی شید و از حقتون دفاع کنید.نزارید این به اصطلاح قانون اجرایی شه چون خیلی نقص تو این قانون هست. فقط میتونیم با استناد به این چیزایی که گفتم از طریق دیوان این تصمیم رو منتفی کنیم

----------


## سرندیپیتی

برای ماها که دیپلم غیر مرتبط داریم چی
من که زیست و زمین نداشتم

----------


## NoBogh

من استاد افشارو مثل پدرم حرفشو قبول دارم ، یه پست گذاشت گفت تا سایت سنجش خبرشو نذاره رسمی و قطعی نیست، منطق هم حکم میکنه که عدالت نیست کسایی که نمیدونستن نهایی قراره اثر قطعی بزاره (نظام قدیم) و تفریحی نهایی رو خوندن و کم شدن حالا با کسایی رقابت کنند که میدونن نهایی قطعیه و از الان شدید میخونن برای نهایی و آخر سالم تشریحی کار میکنن (بالاخره 30% ارزششو داره) پس حرف استاد + منطق => تاثیر مثبت و فقط باید خوند الان

----------


## Django

> برای ماها که دیپلم غیر مرتبط داریم چی
> من که زیست و زمین نداشتم


توی زیست و زمین با درصد برابر با یه نفر, تراز ما بالاتر خواهد بود! حتی اگه بنده خدا زیستش رو 20 شده باشه!
در واقعا تو این درسا خوش به حالمونه.
و این بی عدالتیه...

----------


## bbehzad

> من اصلا نگفتم که دیوان قانون گذاره.گفتم دیوان به قانونی که اینا گذشتن مبنی بر اعمال سوابق تحصیلی به شرط اجرایی شدن آزمونهای سه سال نهایی ایراد گرفته و گفته تا زمانی که بنا به گفته خودتون که سه سال آخر نهایی برگزار شه حق ندارید قطعی تاثیر بدید.حالا من از شما تقاضا دارم همین بخش که گفتید رو الان بفرستید.همین که میگید مجلس قانون رو عوض کرده یا گفته شورای سنجش هرچی دلش خواست انجام بده.ممنون میشم اگه منبع موثق ارائه بدید


خب دیگه مجلسم قانونو درست کرد.قانون سال 92 میگفت سه سال نهایی.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

مثبت شده یا قطعی؟

----------


## s.f.a

> خب دیگه مجلسم قانونو درست کرد.قانون سال 92 میگفت سه سال نهایی.


داداش عرض من خدمت شما اینه که یه لینک معتبر از این قانونی که میگید مجلس گذاشته قرار بدید. من اصلا جایی ندیدم که مجلس گفته باشه قانونی تصویب شده که معدل با تنها سال سوم نهایی به صورت قطعی 30 درصد اعمال بشه.ممنون میشم اگر شما چیزی در این رابطه میدونید و ما اطلاع نداریم مارو مطلع کنید

----------


## s.f.a

دوستانی که به این پیج سر میزنید یا حتی کسانی که عضو نیستن و یه بار میان تا بدونن جریان از چه قراره این تاثیر معدله.میخوام خدمتون بگم که تموم بدبختیا از وقتی شروع میشه که عدم آگاهی وجود داره.پس خواهش میکنم ازتون خوب بدونید که اگر چیزی گفته میشه حتما حتما درست نیست و احتمال داره مغایر با قانون و عدالت باشه.پس در مورد این مسئله بیشتر مطالعه کنید و معترض بشید نسبت به طلب حقتون. نزارید بگن چیزی حالیشون نیست. دیوان بهترین جاست برای زدن حرفاتون. و ما میتونیم با منطق و راه قانونی مانع از اعمال این بی عدالتی در حق بچه درسخونای زحمت کش بشیم.پس تامیتونید در این رابطه سرچ و اطلاعات کسب کنید تا بتونید از حقتون دفاع کنید

----------


## bbehzad

> داداش عرض من خدمت شما اینه که یه لینک معتبر از این قانونی که میگید مجلس گذاشته قرار بدید. من اصلا جایی ندیدم که مجلس گفته باشه قانونی تصویب شده که معدل با تنها سال سوم نهایی به صورت قطعی 30 درصد اعمال بشه.ممنون میشم اگر شما چیزی در این رابطه میدونید و ما اطلاع نداریم مارو مطلع کنید


قانونشو پیدا میکنم بعدا.ولی گفت هرچندتا درس نهایی باشه همونو تاثیر بدین

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

سلام
قطعی شد یا مثبت؟ چند درصد تاثیر؟

----------


## Hannibal

الان مایی که ۳-۴ سال پیش دیپلم گرفتیم و اصلا نهایی نخوندیم با معدل داغون چه غلطی کنیم؟ دیگه شانسی داریم؟

----------


## sirin78

> سلام
> قطعی شد یا مثبت؟ چند درصد تاثیر؟


شما فعلا فقط اعتراض کن.باید مثبت بشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mpaarshin

> من شما رو سه سال پیش به یاد دارم میگفتی اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه بیوتکنولوزی تهران  قبول میشی میری ولی همچنان درگیر معدلی اگه امسال هم مثبت بشه باز سه سال دیگه میای میگی بیاین توگروه عضو شین!!داداش عمر ادم خیلی کوتاهه


من دانشجوام داداش معلمی هم میکنم ولی چون ضربه خوردم ازین تاثیر در کنار بچه ها واسه این مورد تلاش میکنم تا عدالت بمونه
نگران نباش از ما دیگه گذشت

----------


## mohammad1397

> من دانشجوام داداش معلمی هم میکنم ولی چون ضربه خوردم ازین تاثیر در کنار بچه ها واسه این مورد تلاش میکنم تا عدالت بمونه
> نگران نباش از ما دیگه گذشت


بعضی از استدلال هاتون  از بیخ غلطه مثلا میگین کسی که معدل 19/75داره 27000نفر جلوشن این نمیگین که600000نفرم عقبشم تازه قرار نیست هرکی معدلش خوب باشه درصداش هم خوب بشه!!

----------


## artim

هر نفر که اعتراض داره نامه بنویسه به دیوان عدالت
همین کار فقط میشه کرد

----------


## mpaarshin

> بعضی از استدلال هاتون  از بیخ غلطه مثلا میگین کسی که معدل 19/75داره 27000نفر جلوشن این نمیگین که600000نفرم عقبشم تازه قرار نیست هرکی معدلش خوب باشه درصداش هم خوب بشه!!


من فقط یچیز میدونم اونم اینکه تاثیر قطعی ظلم به همه داوطلباست
بحث عقب بودن نیست بحث اینه که رقابت بین همون ۲۷۰۰۰ نفرن که جلوترشن
شما موافق تاثیر قطعی دیگه؟ خب من کاری از دستم برنمیاد راستش هرچی دلیل و منطق هم بیارم باز به منفعت خودتون نگاه میکنید ایشالا که عدالت آموزشی تو این مملکت اجرا بشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> بعضی از استدلال هاتون  از بیخ غلطه مثلا میگین کسی که معدل 19/75داره 27000نفر جلوشن این نمیگین که600000نفرم عقبشم تازه قرار نیست هرکی معدلش خوب باشه درصداش هم خوب بشه!!


من فقط یچیز میدونم اونم اینکه تاثیر قطعی ظلم به همه داوطلباست
بحث عقب بودن نیست بحث اینه که رقابت بین همون ۲۷۰۰۰ نفرن که جلوترشن
شما موافق تاثیر قطعی دیگه؟ خب من کاری از دستم برنمیاد راستش هرچی دلیل و منطق هم بیارم باز به منفعت خودتون نگاه میکنید ایشالا که عدالت آموزشی تو این مملکت اجرا بشه

----------


## amir22

یه سوال بپرسم 
اینایی که میگن بدبخت شدیم چرا ترمیم شرکت نمیکنن

----------


## mohammad1397

> یه سوال بپرسم 
> اینایی که میگن بدبخت شدیم چرا ترمیم شرکت نمیکنن


چون تنبلن وتوقع دارن اول همه شرایط براشونفراهم باشه کسی که توقع پزشکی داره باید ریاضت بکشه طرف با معدل 10توقع داره فرقی با معدل 20نداشته باشه واز یک خط مسابقه روشروع کنن

----------


## amir22

> چون تنبلن وتوقع دارن اول همه شرایط براشونفراهم باشه کسی که توقع پزشکی داره باید ریاضت بکشه طرف با معدل 10توقع داره فرقی با معدل 20نداشته باشه واز یک خط مسابقه روشروع کنن


ولی بعیده بحث تنبلی باشه 
به نظرم مساله اینه که با ترمیم هم ضمانتی نیست 
معدل شما 20 بشه و حتی اگه 19 و 75 هم بشه 
بازم عقبید از کسانی که 20 هستن

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


چون تنبلن وتوقع دارن اول همه شرایط براشونفراهم باشه کسی که توقع پزشکی داره باید ریاضت بکشه طرف با معدل 10توقع داره فرقی با معدل 20نداشته باشه واز یک خط مسابقه روشروع کنن


حاجی تنبلی چی ؟ بعد چن سال میخوام کنکور بدم ! کارم میکنم ! وقتم همینطوری کم میارم ! بعد بشینم هم واس کنکور بخونم هم ترمیم هم کار کنم !  زمانی ک من تو روستا دیپلم میگرفتم ! اصن نه من نه رفیقام و نه.معلما نمیدونستن تاثیر معدل،چیه ! یک طرفه قضاوت نکن حاجی !_

----------


## mohammad1397

> ولی بعیده بحث تنبلی باشه 
> به نظرم مساله اینه که با ترمیم هم ضمانتی نیست 
> معدل شما 20 بشه و حتی اگه 19 و 75 هم بشه 
> بازم عقبید از کسانی که 20 هستن


هفتاد درصد کنکوره هرکی معدلش بیسته درصدبالا نمیزنه شما 19/75باشی 600000نفرم عقبتن نمیشه فقط جلو نگاه کنی درضمن درس به درس تاثیرداده میشه

----------


## mohammad1397

بحث اینجا بی فایده هست هرکی خواست راه خودش بره

----------


## hyun jung

> بحث اینجا بی فایده هست هرکی خواست راه خودش بره


سلام
میشه بگین معدلتون چنده؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> یه سوال بپرسم 
> اینایی که میگن بدبخت شدیم چرا ترمیم شرکت نمیکنن





> چون تنبلن وتوقع دارن اول همه شرایط براشونفراهم باشه کسی که توقع پزشکی داره باید ریاضت بکشه طرف با معدل 10توقع داره فرقی با معدل 20نداشته باشه واز یک خط مسابقه روشروع کنن


سلام خدمت دوستان.
خیلی واسم جالبه که چرا اینقدر راحت راجب ترمیم صحبت میکنید و فکر میکنید که به همین راحتیه که شما ها میگین.
اولین موضوع اینه که پیش دانشگاهی اصلا ترمیم معدل نداره و عملا هرکسی تو پیش دانشگاهی نمراتش کم شده از حالا باید فکر یه راه جایگزین واسش باشه که متاسفانه تنها راه اینه که با درصد بالاتر تو کنکور جبران کنه :Yahoo (21):  (حالا واقعا اگر فرض بر این باشه که نمرات پیش 5 درصد واقعا تو نهایی 20 گرفتن راحت تره یا 5 درصد تو کنکور بالاتر زدن؟) تازه این یه قسمت ماجراس و پشت کنکوری های 98 کدومشون اطلاع داشتن قراره معدل قطعی بشه که بخوان نهایی رو جدی بگیرن؟ 
دوست عزیزی که میگی همه از یک خط شروع کنن حواست به اینجا هم هست که بهشون میگن مثبت بعد یهو میکنن قطعی این عدالته و ازیه خط شرو کردن؟

محمد جان من واقعا واسه شما احترام قائل هستم و واسم محترم هستین اما یک طرفه قضاوت کردن هم اصلا و ابدا درست نیست شما اصن اون زمان ک بحث ترمیم تو همین انجمن داغ بود ظاهرا نبودین یا اطلاعی نداشتین(حداقل تاریخ عضویتتون که این موضوعو میگه) اول از همه باید بدونید که شما حساب اون بنده خدایی که همین کتاب های کنکورشم به زور تهیه میکنه رو در نظر گرفتی؟ اصلا وضع اقتصادی مملکت رو توجهی بهش داری؟ هر درس ترمیم حداقل 20 هزار تومن هزینه در بر داره که بخوایم با هزینه نمونه سوال و رفت و آمدش حساب بکنیم حداقل یه هزینه 500 هزار تومانی پشت دست هر خانواده میزاره حالا شمایی که میای میگی سختی باید کشید سختی کشیدن اینه که هرکی پول داره بره ترمیم کنه و هرکی نداره بشینه خونشون و خود خوری کنه؟
حالا تازه بریم قسمت دوم ماجرا شما ترمیم هم بکنی احتمال اینکه 20 بیاری پایینه چون شهر تا شهر دبیر تا دبیر فرق میکنه (شمارو ارجاع میدم به آزمایش سنجش در زمان های قدیم که کنکور تشریحی هم بود و سنجش بهش ثابت حتی یه مصحح اوراق هم بسته به حال و احوالش تو صب و ظهر یه برگه رو دو نمره ی متفاوت داده) اونوقت این چه ربطی به سختی کشیدن داره و تنبلی و بهانه؟ :Yahoo (31): 
بعد تازه قسمت دراماتیک کار اونجاس که شما میری ترمیم میکنی بعد تازه حالا هی برو آموزش پرورش هی برو سنجش آخر سرهم اینقدر پاسکاری میکنن که خودت خسته میشی و بیخیالش میشی چون در کمال تعجب خیلی از دوستانی که ترمیم کرده بودن اصلا نمراتشون عوض نشده بود و همین الان اگر شما سایت سنجش رو ببینی میبینید که اطلاعیه زده بعد از مرداد هر نمره  ای به دستشون برسه دیگه اعمال نمیکنن حتی اگر این اتفاق واسه یک نفر هم بیوفته رسما باید با کنکور اون سال خداحافظی کنه :Yahoo (17):  حالا آیا این نشونه ی تنبلی اون شخصه؟

تازه من فقط فرض رو بر این گذاشتم که کنکور اصلا تغییر رشته ای نداره اصلا اونایی که واسشون معدل اصلا تاثیر نداره نداره و ایندست از موضوعات.
حالا اگر بخوایم به این آشفته بازار این تغییر رشته ای ها و بدون تاثیر معدل هارو حساب کنیم اونوقت اینا واقعا شروع از یه خط هست؟
اینا عدالته؟

----------


## سرندیپیتی

این حرفای مزخرف چیه میزنین معدل 10 یعنی نباید پزشکی بخونه؟

لابد باید سرشو بزاره بمیره چون معدلش 10 

حالم از این حرفتون بهم خورد مثل حرفای ی نژاد پرست 


من معدلم 10 نیس 16 نظام قدیمم

----------


## سرندیپیتی

این حرفای مزخرف چیه میزنین معدل 10 یعنی نباید پزشکی بخونه؟

لابد باید سرشو بزاره بمیره چون معدلش 10 

حالم از این حرفتون بهم خورد مثل حرفای ی نژاد پرست 


من معدلم 10 نیس 16 نظام قدیمم

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> این حرفای مزخرف چیه میزنین معدل 10 یعنی نباید پزشکی بخونه؟
> 
> لابد باید سرشو بزاره بمیره چون معدلش 10 
> 
> حالم از این حرفتون بهم خورد مثل حرفای ی نژاد پرست 
> 
> 
> من معدلم 10 نیس 16 نظام قدیمم


اگر میخوای ابرانسان بازی در بیاری خب نرو ترمیم کن و وقتی نتایج کنکور اومد قشنگ میفهمی دیگه زمان ابرانسان ها سر اومده و قشنگ میشینی گوشه خونتون.(چون واسه حماقتت کسی واسه دست نمیزنه)
اما اگر میخوای بچه ی حرف گوش کن خوبی باشه فعلا صبر کن ببین تکلیف معدل دقیقا چی میشه بعدا اگر قطعی شد دی ماه برو واسه ترمیم اقدام کن

----------


## mohammad1397

> این حرفای مزخرف چیه میزنین معدل 10 یعنی نباید پزشکی بخونه؟
> 
> لابد باید سرشو بزاره بمیره چون معدلش 10 
> 
> حالم از این حرفتون بهم خورد مثل حرفای ی نژاد پرست 
> 
> 
> من معدلم 10 نیس 16 نظام قدیمم


من نگفتم حق نداره گفتم مثل مسابقه دو که همهاهمه لزاول  تویک خط نیستن ولی اون که عقب تره میتونه خودش برسونه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

من که حرفی نزدم از ترمیم 
ولی اگه قطعی بشه 
منم باید ترمیم کنم 
مدرک پیش م هم دست دانشگاهه ! دانشجوام
ولی دیپلم دست خودمه

----------


## سرندیپیتی

من که حرفی نزدم از ترمیم 
ولی اگه قطعی بشه 
منم باید ترمیم کنم 😕
مدرک پیش م هم دست دانشگاهه ! دانشجوام
ولی دیپلم دست خودمه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> من نگفتم حق نداره گفتم مثل مسابقه دو که همهاهمه لزاول  تویک خط نیستن ولی اون که عقب تره میتونه خودش برسونه


اگر قراره حرفی بزنیم بهتره حرف منطقی باشه
اصن این مقایسه از بیخ و بن غلطه چیو با چی داری مقایسه میکنی گل پسر؟
همچنان منتظرم ببینم چه جوابی واسه حرفام دارید :Yahoo (117):

----------


## arezoo_k

معدل پایین هایی که در کنکور۹۴ پزشکی قبول شدند / با معدل ۱۲ !

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگر قراره حرفی بزنیم بهتره حرف منطقی باشه
> اصن این مقایسه از بیخ و بن غلطه چیو با چی داری مقایسه میکنی گل پسر؟
> همچنان منتظرم ببینم چه جوابی واسه حرفام دارید


حوصله جروبحث ندارم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## s.f.a

دوستان خوبم چرا افتادید به جون هم. من یه مدت کار آماری انجام دادم.اینو مطمئن باشید که حتی کسی که معدلش بیسته و حتی تمام درصدای کنکورو 100 زده و ترازش تقریبا شده 14000 با این قانون ترازش میشه 13000 و پایین تر.پس اگر کسی که دیپلم سال 84 به قبل رو داره میتونه اگر بخونه رتبه یک شه با وجود رقیبایی که صد زدن همه درسارو و معدلشون هم 20 پس بفهمید که این مصوبه نقص داره و به ضرر همتونه. بیاید دست از جرو بحث ورداریم و صدامونو به گوش مسئولین برسونیم. ممنونم از همتون

----------


## pardis1

ترمیم 12 تا درس ....

همشم باید  20 بگیریم .....

چی بگم اخه ....


https://www.aparat.com/v/P7be2/%D8%A...8C%DA%AF%D9%87

----------


## Mysterious

یجورایی انگار رسانه ها دارن حمایت میکنن
تو کانال سبطی دیدم
خودشم میگه ۸۰ درصد امیدوارم لغو بشه 
دلتون روشن باشه بچه ها :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mysterious

بعدشم‌اونایی که میگن اگه حتی معدل ۲۰ هم داشته باشی ترازت 14000 نمیشه و یکی که دیپلم 84 یا تغیر رشته اییه رتبه یک میشه...
سوالم اینه شماها انقد امیدوارید که تاثیر مثبت بشه رتبه یک کنکورید؟
فک نمیکنید وقتتونو دارید از دست میدید؟
نمیگم کار درستیه ولی چاره ایی نداریم چون مسئولین به فکر ما نیستن و میخوان ما بیسواد بمونیم
ولی خب شماهام نشینید که تاثیر مثبت بشه.بخونید ایشالا لغو میشه اونجور که سبطی میگه

----------


## RealMohsen

صحبت های خدایی در مورد تاثیر معدل

https://www.farsnews.com/news/139704...-قطعی-شد

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## santorini

من پیش رو با تک ماده گذروندم الان میخوان تاثیر بدن  :Yahoo (21): .. ینی اینا لو رفتن سوالارو نمیدونن? ینی نمیفهمن ۳۰ درصد کنکور صبح قبل امتحان لو میره ..

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

تازه یه چیز جالب تر هم واستون بگم اون دوستانی که نظام جدید هستن فکر نکنن ای وای چقدر سنجش خوبه یکسال قبل نهایی به ما گفته قطعی هس جدی بگیریم :Yahoo (31): 
فقط یک درصد فکر کنین خرداد بشه و به هر دلیلی نتونین برید سرجلسه یا حتی سرجلسه حالتون بهم بخوره و امتحان رو خراب کنید :Yahoo (50): 
اونوقت دیگه اصلا و ابدا سنجش نمرات شهریور شمارو قبول کنه و عملا در اون درس واسه شما هیچ ترازی از 30  درصد کتبی لحاظ نخواهد شد حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید کنکور با اون رقابت سنگین و نفسگیر از یه درس هم که سی درصد نداشته باشین و از بقیه عقب باشید میخواین چطوری جبران کنید :Yahoo (21): 

راستی بچه ها باز هم آقای زاهدی (یکی از تندروهای افراطی معدل) عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس همچنان میخواد چوب لای چرخ بچه ها بکنه و تمام زورشو میزنه که تاثیرو قطعی کنه فقط یه خاطره از سال 95 واستون میگم که زیاد نگران حرف های این بشر نباشید
ایشون سال 95 سمت بالاتری داشتن و اون زمان ریاست همین کمیسیون آموزش رو داشتن ولی با تلاش بچه ها و آگاهی به نمایندگان مجلس تونستن ایشون رو در خواسته ی افراطیشون سرجاشون بشونن تازه اون زمان این آگاهی و اطلاعات بین نماینده ها راجب معدل نبود الان خیلی خیلی بهتره اوضاع.
فقط خواهشا ادب رو رعایت کنید و هر حرفی هرجا میزنید منطقی و در حد یه دانش آموز فرهیخته باشه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

یه عده هم فقط نشستن ضجه مویه میکنن  :Yahoo (21): 
از دیشب تا الان با کمپینی که بچه ها راه انداختن باعث شد هم حالا خورشید و هم سایر رسانه ها و کانال های تلگرامی به این موضوع ورود کنن
حالا هی بشینید بگید قطعی شد!؟ ، بریم ترمیم؟! ، خود دانید  :Yahoo (105): 

اینم به عنوان نمونه :

موج واکنش‌ها به تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ ؛‌ نفع یا زیان داوطلبان؟

----------


## Mysterious

> تازه یه چیز جالب تر هم واستون بگم اون دوستانی که نظام جدید هستن فکر نکنن ای وای چقدر سنجش خوبه یکسال قبل نهایی به ما گفته قطعی هس جدی بگیریم
> فقط یک درصد فکر کنین خرداد بشه و به هر دلیلی نتونین برید سرجلسه یا حتی سرجلسه حالتون بهم بخوره و امتحان رو خراب کنید
> اونوقت دیگه اصلا و ابدا سنجش نمرات شهریور شمارو قبول کنه و عملا در اون درس واسه شما هیچ ترازی از 30  درصد کتبی لحاظ نخواهد شد حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید کنکور با اون رقابت سنگین و نفسگیر از یه درس هم که سی درصد نداشته باشین و از بقیه عقب باشید میخواین چطوری جبران کنید
> 
> راستی بچه ها باز هم آقای زاهدی (یکی از تندروهای افراطی معدل) عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس همچنان میخواد چوب لای چرخ بچه ها بکنه و تمام زورشو میزنه که تاثیرو قطعی کنه فقط یه خاطره از سال 95 واستون میگم که زیاد نگران حرف های این بشر نباشید
> ایشون سال 95 سمت بالاتری داشتن و اون زمان ریاست همین کمیسیون آموزش رو داشتن ولی با تلاش بچه ها و آگاهی به نمایندگان مجلس تونستن ایشون رو در خواسته ی افراطیشون سرجاشون بشونن تازه اون زمان این آگاهی و اطلاعات بین نماینده ها راجب معدل نبود الان خیلی خیلی بهتره اوضاع.
> فقط خواهشا ادب رو رعایت کنید و هر حرفی هرجا میزنید منطقی و در حد یه دانش آموز فرهیخته باشه


یعنی امیدوار باشیم امسالم کنسل بشه؟
۹۵ هم همین اوضاع بود؟

----------


## santorini

> یعنی امیدوار باشیم امسالم کنسل بشه؟
> ۹۵ هم همین اوضاع بود؟


۹۳ بدون اطلاع قبلی  اونم ماه مهر یا ابان نمیدونم تصویب مجلس بوده یا چی تاثیر قطعی شده داوطلبان را نابود کرده اند

----------


## saj8jad

حتی معدل 19.23 هم میدونه با تاثیر قطعی کلا باید بخیال پزشکی بشه بعد یه عده از عزیزانی که عقلشون از متوسط بشریت هم بیشتره هنوز متوجه این موضوع نشدن  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## LI20

> حتی معدل 19.23 هم میدونه با تاثیر قطعی کلا باید بخیال پزشکی بشه بعد یه عده از عزیزانی که عقلشون از متوسط بشریت هم بیشتره هنوز متوجه این موضوع نشدن


اقا سجاد تو اون یکی تاپیک می گن. اشتباه نگارشیه و تاثیر قطعی نیس:/

----------


## Mysterious

> ۹۳ بدون اطلاع قبلی  اونم ماه مهر یا ابان نمیدونم تصویب مجلس بوده یا چی تاثیر قطعی شده داوطلبان را نابود کرده اند


این لینکو ببینید بچه ها
https://www.ilnanews.com/%D8%A8%D8%A...88%D8%A8%D9%87

----------


## Mysterious

فک میکنم دوباره مصوبه برگرده و مثبت بشه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد تو اون یکی تاپیک می گن. اشتباه نگارشیه و تاثیر قطعی نیس:/


اون که بله آبجی در نهایت تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود
اینو واسه کسانی که منطق و استدلال و عقلشون از متوسط بشریت بیشتره عرض کردم

----------


## saj8jad

> فک میکنم دوباره مصوبه برگرده و مثبت بشه


شک نکنید تاثیر به صورت مثبت خواهد بود

----------


## LI20

> اون که بله آبجی در نهایت تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود
> اینو واسه کسانی که منطق و استدلال و عقلشون از متوسط بشریت بیشتره عرض کردم


واقن مثبت میشه؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> واقن مثبت میشه؟


یقین داشته باشید اینطور خواهد بود
یا با زبون خوش یا با زبان ضرب و زور  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mysterious

> شک نکنید تاثیر به صورت مثبت خواهد بود


ایشالا :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> *میزان تأثیرسوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 اعلام شد/تأثیر قطعی 30درصد*
> 
> *رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور گفت: میزان و  نحوه تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 98 دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات  آموزش عالی 30 درصد قطعی است.*
> 
>                                                                                                         بازديد :  825                                          زمان مطالعه 1 دقیقه                                       چاپ                                                                                                       
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


              کد خبر: ۶۵۹۴۰۸۰
گروه : علمی پزشکی » دانشگاه و كنكور 
 تاریخ انتشار: ۲۰ تير ۱۳۹۷ - ۱۳:۳۲

*رئیس سازمان سنجش در گفتگو با باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان مطرح کرد؛*
*سهم ۳۰ درصدی امتحانات نهایی در کنکور ۹۸/ نحوه برگزاری امتحانات نهایی تا ۲ ماه آینده تعیین تکلیف می‌شود        * 

خدایی از سهم ۳۰ درصدی امتحانات نهایی در کنکور ۹۸ خبر داد.

ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار  *حوزه دانشگاهی* *گروه علمی پزشكی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان*؛ درباره  میزان سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان گفت: با توجه به جلسه سنجش و پذیرش تخصیص  ۳۰ درصدی سهمیه امتحانات نهایی در کنکور قطعی شده است. رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به طراحی ۲ نوع سوال برای *کنکور ۹۸*  اظهار کرد: در کنکور سال آینده ۲ نوع سوال را برای دانش‌آموزان طراحی  خواهیم کرد که یکی برای آن دسته از دانش‌آموزانی که در نظام قدیم درس  خوانده‌اند و دیگری برای دانش‌آموزانی که در نظام جدید تحصیل کرده اند.
 وی ادامه داد: آن دسته از دانش‌آموزانی که در نظام جدید درس خوانده‌اند  سال آینده کنکور می‌دهند، اما در این میان داوطلبانی که در نظام قدیم درس  خوانده‌اند هم متقاضی شرکت در کنکور هستند لذا ۵۰ درصد سوالات مطابق با  نظام جدید و ۵۰ درصد دیگر مطابق با نظام قدیم طراحی شده است.
*دروس در نظر گرفته شده امتحانات نهایی برای کنکور*

 خدایی درباره اینکه امتحانات نهایی آموزش و پرورش برای آزمون کنکور  مناسب است یا خیر؟ گفت: در حال حاضر ۲ گروه درباره این موضوع نظرات خاص خود  را ارائه داده‌اند و مساله در دست بررسی است؛ *نتیجه تا ۲ ماه آینده مشخص  خواهد شد.*

 رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور درخصوص  *دروس در نظر گرفته شده امتحانات نهایی برای کنکور*  با اشاره به اینکه از سمت سازمان سنجش همان چهار درس پیشین پیشنهاد شده  است؛ بیان کرد: پیشنهاد خود را به شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش ارائه کرده‌ایم  و این سازمان باید نظر نهایی خود را اعلام کند.

 وی یادآور شد: تا شروع کنکور زمان زیادی مانده است و تا اول مهر ماه موضوع و دروس امتحان نهایی برای دانش‌آموزان مشخص خواهد شد.

----------


## saj8jad

> *30درصدی سهمیه امتحانات نهایی در کنکور قطعی شده است.*


دوست عزیز شما اگر کمی دقت کرده باشید گفته شده که قطعی شده که سوابق 30 درصد تاثیر خواهد داشت
چون تا همین دو هفته پیش اختلاف نظر تو شورای سنجش و پذیرش بود که درصد تاثیر 30 درصد باشه یا 50 درصد چون آموزش و پرورش پیشنهاد تاثیر 50 درصد رو داده بود
خدایی هم اومده گفته سوابق با تاثیر 30 درصد قطعی شده است یعنی 50 درصد تصویب نشده ، هر چند جملش دو پهلو هستش و میشه ازش این استنباط رو هم کرد که منظورش 30 درصد قطعی هستش ولی اگر به مصاحبه همین دو ساعت پیش خدایی توجه کنید متوجه میشید که این استنباط غلط هستش و تازه دو ماه دیگه در جلسات دیگه مشخص خواهند کرد که نوع تاثیر به چه صورت باشد

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> یعنی امیدوار باشیم امسالم کنسل بشه؟
> ۹۵ هم همین اوضاع بود؟


امید داشتن که تو کل زندگی لازمه.
اما فقط در همین حد بدونید که سال 95 هیچ خبرگزاری پوششی به این سطح که الان هست نداد حتی مسوولین مربوطه هم واقعا در این سطح آگاهی نداشتن.
همه چی به تلاش خودمون و تغییر سرنوشت به دست خودمون بستگی داره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## s.f.a

سلام دوستان. واقعا از همتون ممنونم. همین درسته.همین راه رو پیش بریم حتما جواب میگیریم. مطمئن باشید صدای ما در کنارهم نیرویی داره که خیلی راحت میتونه چنین مصوبه های پر نقصی رو لغو کنه.فقط تا میتونید اطرافیانتون رو مثل اعضای خانواده و دوستانی که دارن آماده میشن برای کنکور 98، از نقص های این مصوبه آگاه کنید چون هنوزخیلیا مثل معدل 20 تا یا 19 ها خیال میکنن این مصوبه به نفعشونه در صورتی که به ضرر هممون هست.من خودم معدلم 19.5 هست. و اطلاع دارم از افرادی تو اقوامم که دیپلم قبل از 84 دارن و دارن دوساله برای کنکور و مخصوصا پزشکی خودشون رو آماده میکنن و میدونید که این یعنی چی. ممنونم از کنار هم بودنتون

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

فارغ از این زندگی لعنتی میخام به این چیزا فکر

 نکنمو اگه فرصت شد فقط بخونم

----------


## 1234321

دوستان یه امضای الکترونیکی برای اعتراض به این عمل سنجش درست کنید

----------


## s.f.a

سلام دوستان. خسته درس خوندن نباشید.خدا قوت همگی. بچه خداروشکر داره اعترازاتمون جواب میده. همین طور ادامه بدید. 

این لینک رو بخونید.

https://www.parsnews.com/%D8%A8%D8%A...FyLmNvbQ%3D%3D

مخصوصا این یه قسمتش که خدایی میگه:
دکتر ابراهیم خدایی نیز این سخنان را تایید کرد و در گفتگویی با خبرنگار بخش حوزه و دانشگاه مهر گفت: به دلیل تغییرات نظام آموزش متوسط و اینکه از سال آینده پیش دانشگاهی نداریم، برای داوطلبان از نظام آموزشی (۶-۳-۳) یک نوع سئوال و برای داوطلبان نظام آموزشی پیش دانشگاهی و قبل از آن یک نوع سئوال دیگر طراحی می شود. اما همه این سئوالات به صورت تستی خواهد.
به گفته دکتر خدایی امتحانات نهایی در خرداد ۹۸ برگزار و برای پایه دوازدهم عناوین دروس اعلام می شود. ضمن اینکه ضرایب دروس کنکور برای دروس متناظر امتحانی نیز یکسان خواهد داشت.از سوی دیگر تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور تنها مثبت است و تاثیر منفی در این آزمون بزرگ نخواهد داشت.

----------


## Polistr

حالا تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی ؟


تاپیک فسیل بالا نیارید
مثبت

----------


## Amin6

> تاپیک فسیل بالا نیارید
> مثبت


چي ميگين شما همش با خيال راحت ميگين تاثير مثبته مثبته
فعلا كه قطعيه متاسفانه
به حرف شما كه نيست چرا اطلاعات غلط ميديد؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> چي ميگين شما همش با خيال راحت ميگين تاثير مثبته مثبته
> فعلا كه قطعيه متاسفانه
> به حرف شما كه نيست چرا اطلاعات غلط ميديد؟؟؟


قطعیه عزیز ، قطعی
فردا برو ترمیم ثبت نام کن
موفق باشی

----------


## sirin78

تهرانیا میشه پاشین برین لطفا؟؟؟؟

----------


## Helios

سلام بچه ها
من سال 86 دیپلممو گرفتم اون موقع 15 درصد مثبت بود. اهمیتش خیلی کمتر بود کسی ام نمیخوند به اون صورت ک.
معدلم شد 15.5
با وضعیت الان که 30 درصد قظعیه یعنی باید با کنکور خداحافظی کنم؟ برای ترمیم معدلم نمیرم چون سرکار میرم و هزارتا مشکل دیگه دارم و اینکه اگه برم تن به ظلمشون دادم. اگه اون سالی که میخواستم امتحان نهایی رو ازمون بگیرن میگفتن یه روزی این امتحانا چنین اهمیتی پیدا میکنه اونوخ حق با اونا بود
در ضمن بهترین و درست ترین راه برای اعتراض چیه؟ به کجا نامه بزنیم؟ چطوری؟ و باقی جزییات.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_حالا این ترمیم معدل جریانش چجوریه؟ 
امتحاناش کی هست؟_

----------


## Polistr

دوستانی که اطلاع دارن و میدونن 
در مورد ترمیم معدل یه تاپیک کامل و جامع بنویسن و راهنمایی کنند

----------


## hosen

معدل وقتی باید ملاک باشه که عدالت آموزشی بین همه اجرا بشه و یکسان باشه.
نه اینکه یه عده ای رو جدا کنی بگی شما باهوشی برو سمپاد برو تیزهوشان عده ای رو چون پول دارن بفرستی مدارس غیر دولتی با بهترین امکانات و به بقیه بگی برو بمیر همینکه هست.

این روزا کنکور خرید و فروش میکنن دیگه امتحانات نهایی عددی نیستن که حالا بخوایم از روی اون معدل بدیم .

سهمیه ها کم کمرشکن هستن این معدل رو هم اضافه کنن. دیگه چی میمونه

----------


## M.javaddd

تاپیک فسیل بالا نیارید...
مثبته...

----------


## arshaa

يكشنبه ٢٨ مرداد
كميسيون اموزش و تحقيقات مجلس
ساعت ١٤:٣٠ تا ١٥:٣٠ 
بررسي تاثير معدل در كنكور ٩٨...
فقط اميدوارم بعش نيان بگن بعدا تصميم ميگيريم قرار شد بررسي بشه فلان بشه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_امروز ۲۷ مرداد 
برنامه حالا خورشید 
میخوان با وزیر آموزش و پرورش صحبت کنن 
درسته؟ 
ساعت ۱۵ ؟_

----------


## mohammad1397

> معدل وقتی باید ملاک باشه که عدالت آموزشی بین همه اجرا بشه و یکسان باشه.
> نه اینکه یه عده ای رو جدا کنی بگی شما باهوشی برو سمپاد برو تیزهوشان عده ای رو چون پول دارن بفرستی مدارس غیر دولتی با بهترین امکانات و به بقیه بگی برو بمیر همینکه هست.
> 
> این روزا کنکور خرید و فروش میکنن دیگه امتحانات نهایی عددی نیستن که حالا بخوایم از روی اون معدل بدیم .
> 
> سهمیه ها کم کمرشکن هستن این معدل رو هم اضافه کنن. دیگه چی میمونه


عزیز جون همین چیزا که میگی برا کنکور هم هست اکثر رتبه های زیر هزار هر منطقه همین الان از سمپاد هست

----------


## hosen

> عزیز جون همین چیزا که میگی برا کنکور هم هست اکثر رتبه های زیر هزار هر منطقه همین الان از سمپاد هست


چون ریپلای کردید مجبورم جواب بدم.
من میگم باید عدالت آموزشی بین همه باشه. شما نمیتونی یه عده رو از بقیه جدا کنی بگی شما خیلی باهوشید و بقیه افراد خنگ هستن و بهترین امکانات در اختیار این افراد قرار بدی.
این سیستم آموزشی هم به دانش آموزانی که در سمپاد و مشابه ش درس میخونن خیانت میکنه (خلاقیت رو در این افراد میکشه) هم به بقیه افراد که امکانات یکسان و مساوی رو ازشون دریغ میکنه.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

مثبت شد یا نه؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> مثبت شد یا نه؟؟؟؟؟/


*معمولا شهریور میگن که مثبته یا قطعی
*

----------


## GOD LIKE

یه خبرگزاری گفته بود این حرفا و حاشیه های قطعی کردن معدل صرفا واسه اینه که بچه ها انتخاب رشته کنن و برن و انقدر پشت کنکوری نداشته باشیم و کار که از کار گذشت اعلام میکنن که تاثیر همون مثبته...

----------


## saj8jad

*=== امروز ؛ شنبه 27 مرداد ===*
برنامه حالا خورشید : مناظره با حضور وزیر شیرین عقل آموزش و پرورش + تعدادی از دانش آموزان + نماینده مخالفان مصوبه تاثیر قطعی : *ساعت 15:48 به بعد شبکه 3 سیما*

*=== فردا ؛ یکشنبه 28 مرداد ===*
جلسه کمیسیون آموزش تحقیقات مجلس : بررسی نحوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری سال 1398 با حضور رئیس سازمان سنجش و مسوولین ذی ربط : *ساعت 14:30 به بعد*

----------


## BlackRose

امروز ساعت 16 برنامه حالاخورشید مناظره بطحایی و نماینده دانش آموزاست :Yahoo (39): ببینیم چی میشه!

----------


## GOD LIKE

> *=== امروز ؛ شنبه 27 مرداد ===*
> برنامه حالا خورشید : مناظره با حضور وزیر شیرین عقل آموزش و پرورش + تعدادی از دانش آموزان + نماینده مخالفان مصوبه تاثیر قطعی : *ساعت 15:48 به بعد شبکه 3 سیما*
> 
> *=== فردا ؛ یکشنبه 28 مرداد ===*
> جلسه کمیسیون آموزش تحقیقات مجلس : بررسی نحوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری سال 1398 با حضور رئیس سازمان سنجش و مسوولین ذی ربط : *ساعت 14:30 به بعد*


سبطی هم هست؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سبطی هم هست؟


اطلاع دقیقی ندارم
از بین آقایان سبطی و احمدی لاشکی احتمالا یه نفرشون در مناظره حاضر خواهد بود

پینوشت :

*=== امروز ؛ شنبه 27 مرداد ===*
برنامه حالا خورشید : مناظره با حضور وزیر شیرین عقل آموزش و پرورش + تعدادی از دانش آموزان + نماینده مخالفان مصوبه تاثیر قطعی : *ساعت 15:48 به بعد شبکه 3 سیما*

*=== فردا ؛ یکشنبه 28 مرداد ===*
جلسه کمیسیون آموزش تحقیقات مجلس : بررسی نحوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری سال 1398 با حضور رئیس سازمان سنجش و مسوولین ذی ربط : *ساعت 14:30 به بعد*

----------


## Mysterious

ینی میشه مثبت بشه؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saj8jad

> ینی میشه مثبت بشه؟


بله یقینا، اصلا نگران نباشید

----------


## مینووو

> اطلاع دقیقی ندارم
> از بین آقایان سبطی و احمدی لاشکی احتمالا یه نفرشون در مناظره حاضر خواهد بود
> 
> پینوشت :
> 
> *=== امروز ؛ شنبه 27 مرداد ===*
> برنامه حالا خورشید : مناظره با حضور وزیر شیرین عقل آموزش و پرورش + تعدادی از دانش آموزان + نماینده مخالفان مصوبه تاثیر قطعی : *ساعت 15:48 به بعد شبکه 3 سیما*
> 
> *=== فردا ؛ یکشنبه 28 مرداد ===*
> جلسه کمیسیون آموزش تحقیقات مجلس : بررسی نحوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری سال 1398 با حضور رئیس سازمان سنجش و مسوولین ذی ربط : *ساعت 14:30 به بعد*


اقای سبطی که گفتن فقط دانیال اقایی حضور داره :Yahoo (17):

----------


## saj8jad

> اقای سبطی که گفتن فقط دانیال اقایی حضور داره



ایشون برای برنامه مناظره شبکه 1 هم گفتن با من تماس نگرفتن و ... ولی دیدیم که در برنامه حضور داشتند!  :Yahoo (94): 
حالا مهم نیست چه کسی حاضر باشه ، مهم اینه که صحبت های مهم و استدلال های منطقی داشته باشه

----------


## مینووو

> ایشون برای برنامه مناظره شبکه 1 هم گفتن با من تماس نگرفتن و ... ولی دیدیم که در برنامه حضور داشتند! 
> حالا مهم نیست چه کسی حاضر باشه ، مهم اینه که صحبت های مهم و استدلال های منطقی داشته باشه


خخخ...ان شاالله که باشن

----------


## ali13791379

شک نکنید قطعی میمونه :Y (706):  :Y (706):  :Y (706):  :Y (706):  :Y (706): 


عاشق این ایموجی ام لامصب

----------


## gloria1370

[QUOTE=pardis1;1325073]آقای روحانی گف داوطلبا نگران تاثیر معدل نباشند[/QUOحسن هرچی گفت برعکسش شد لعنت بهشون که اینطوری با عمرمون و جوونیمون و خودمون و زندگیمون بازی کردن

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
من که گفتم این جلسه ها فقط واس بازی دادن  داوطلب ها و وقت تلف کردن هست و تاثیر سوابق رو قطعی میکنند !!!  :Yahoo (1):  دیدی

----------


## gloria1370

برادر من معدلش ۲۰ تمام بود و نوشته بود براش فاقد تاثیرمثبت در نعایت هم رتبه خودش ۱۴۳ شد و پزشکی شیراز قبول شد

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> برادر من معدلش ۲۰ تمام بود و نوشته بود براش فاقد تاثیرمثبت در نعایت هم رتبه خودش ۱۴۳ شد و پزشکی شیراز قبول شد


جالبه، ینی اگه اثر معدل قطعی بود احتمالا رتبه شون می پرید تا 200 و شاید شیراز هم قبول نمی شدن، می شه بزرگواری کنین کارنامه ی ایشون هم بذارین که موافقین اثر قطعی معدل یه کم به خودشون بیان؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> جالبه، ینی اگه اثر معدل قطعی بود احتمالا رتبه شون می پرید تا 200 و شاید شیراز هم قبول نمی شدن، می شه بزرگواری کنین کارنامه ی ایشون هم بذارین که موافقین اثر قطعی معدل یه کم به خودشون بیان؟


موافق بودن یا مخالف بودن دست داوطلبا نیست ، مجلس حرف مارو کلا آدم حساب نمیکنه و هرکاری دلشون بخواد میکنند ، آموزش و پرورش هم همیشه زورش میومده که کاراش و آموزشاش توی کنکور اثری نداره واس همین به هر دری میزنه که تاثیرش قطعی بشه که بگه ما هم یه دستی داریم توی کنکور

----------


## mlt

وزیر میگه سوالای ما مفهومی هست سوالای کنکور نکته محور :Yahoo (77): ....والا تو مثل ربات فقط کتاب حفط کن به جز ریاضی فیزیک قطعا بالا 18 میاری اون ریاضی فیزیک هم فقط فرمول حفظ کن....ولی تست کنکور رو باید بفهمی تا حل کنی مثل سوالای اموزش پرورش با کیفیت و مفهومی نیستند :Yahoo (23): 


> موافق بودن یا مخالف بودن دست داوطلبا نیست ، مجلس حرف مارو کلا آدم حساب نمیکنه و هرکاری دلشون بخواد میکنند ، آموزش و پرورش هم همیشه زورش میومده که کاراش و آموزشاش توی کنکور اثری نداره واس همین به هر دری میزنه که تاثیرش قطعی بشه که بگه ما هم یه دستی داریم توی کنکور

----------


## gloria1370

> سلام
> من که گفتم این جلسه ها فقط واس بازی دادن  داوطلب ها و وقت تلف کردن هست و تاثیر سوابق رو مثبت میکنند !!!  دیدی


مگه مثبت شد؟؟؟

----------


## gloria1370

> جالبه، ینی اگه اثر معدل قطعی بود احتمالا رتبه شون می پرید تا 200 و شاید شیراز هم قبول نمی شدن، می شه بزرگواری کنین کارنامه ی ایشون هم بذارین که موافقین اثر قطعی معدل یه کم به خودشون بیان؟


نمیدونم باشه یا نه اگه پیدا کردم میذارم البته بماند که حق برادرمو خوردن و با 143 منطقه 1 با وجود اینکه پزشکی تهران حقش بود شیراز نیمه دوم قبول شد....و خیلیها تو کلاسشن که طرف با رتبه 800نشسته کنار دستش انتقالی از همه دهاتا و کوره راهها که فراوووونننن همش با پول و پارتی سهمه جانباز و شهید و....هم بماند که دیگه تهه گه کاریه

----------


## gloria1370

خدا زرافشانو لعنت کنه به حق این ایاممممم خدا لعنت کنه همشونو که بدبخت کردن همه رو من دیپبم سال 86-87 دارم و میخام کنکور بدم امسال این انصافه واقعا/؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خدا انشالا بزنه تو کمر تک تک مسئولین ایران خدا لعنتشون کنه

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> مگه مثبت شد؟؟؟


اشتباه تایپی بود  ، قطعی میکنن

----------


## mlt

انصافا مقصر اصلی وزیر علوم هست....تو جلسه5نفر گفتن مثبت و2نفر گفتن قطعی بعد وزیر علوم به عنوان رییس گفت قطعی


> خدا زرافشانو لعنت کنه به حق این ایاممممم خدا لعنت کنه همشونو که بدبخت کردن همه رو من دیپبم سال 86-87 دارم و میخام کنکور بدم امسال این انصافه واقعا/؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خدا انشالا بزنه تو کمر تک تک مسئولین ایران خدا لعنتشون کنه

----------


## samar_98

*یا بسم الله 
چیشدددده دقیقاااا؟؟؟؟
معدل قطعی مگه فقط برا نظام جدید نیس ؟؟؟ 
ناموصن نگید که برا نظام قدیمم هس*

----------


## Zealous

یک نفر لینک بگذاره .مگه قطعی شد؟

----------


## _Mammad_

ن بابا این تایپیک قدیمیه 
همون موقع ک خبر اومد این تایپیکو زدن ...
هنوز جلسه برگزار نشده ک یه سری عادت دارن بیان بچه هارو نامید کنن 
گوش نکنین به حرفشون بابا

----------


## gloria1370

> *یا بسم الله 
> چیشدددده دقیقاااا؟؟؟؟
> معدل قطعی مگه فقط برا نظام جدید نیس ؟؟؟ 
> ناموصن نگید که برا نظام قدیمم هس*


من دیشب فهیدم که این گند کاریو قراره بکنن...

----------


## gloria1370

> ن بابا این تایپیک قدیمیه 
> همون موقع ک خبر اومد این تایپیکو زدن ...
> هنوز جلسه برگزار نشده ک یه سری عادت دارن بیان بچه هارو نامید کنن 
> گوش نکنین به حرفشون بابا


امیدوارم که مثه همیشه مثبت بشه بازی با روح و روان مردم شده سرگرمیه مسئولین ما

----------


## Amirsolo

[QUOTE=gloria1370;1369317]


> آقای روحانی گف داوطلبا نگران تاثیر معدل نباشند[/QUOحسن هرچی گفت برعکسش شد لعنت بهشون که اینطوری با عمرمون و جوونیمون و خودمون و زندگیمون بازی کردن


کی به شما گفت یه تاپیک قدیمی که مشکلش حل شده و تاثیر مثبت شده رو اپ کنی ؟

----------


## gloria1370

مشکلش هر وقت حل شد لینک بدین ما هم بخونیم والا منم بیخبر از همه جا اومدم میبینم این بساط شده

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *یا بسم الله 
> چیشدددده دقیقاااا؟؟؟؟
> معدل قطعی مگه فقط برا نظام جدید نیس ؟؟؟ 
> ناموصن نگید که برا نظام قدیمم هس*


اگر مثبت باشه واس هر دو نظام هست اگر قطعی هم باشه واس هر دو نظام

----------


## Sanazbst

[QUOTE=Amirsolo;1369430]


> کی به شما گفت یه تاپیک قدیمی که مشکلش حل شده و تاثیر مثبت شده رو اپ کنی ؟


کی گفته مثبت شده ؟!

----------


## gloria1370

یه نفر برو صفحات قبلتربخون

----------


## gloria1370

فکر نکنم اینطور باشه خیلی جاها گفته شده که تصمیم ولسه تظام جدیدا مشخص نیست

----------


## sina_hp

این تاپیک مسخره واسه قدیمه نه الان

----------


## liaa

جلسه کی برگزار میشه ؟؟؟؟؟دغمون دادن

----------


## mlt

27شهریور


> جلسه کی برگزار میشه ؟؟؟؟؟دغمون دادن

----------


## Zhwanga

سلام توروخدا یکی هست بگه الان این تاثیر معدل نهایی شده و قطعی شده؟ خیلی استرس دارم یک روزه کامله من خواب نداشتم . معدلم13.80 هستش رشته ریاضی

----------

